# What If? : X-Men-roleplaying game



## Radiant (Mar 12, 2004)

_edit: If your new and interested just jump to the end of the thread and ask away, you just have to read the introduction in this post._

_*Giant-Size X-Men 1*_
Birth of the "New X-Men". The original X-Men, together with Havoc and Polaris, have traveled to the island of Krakoa but of all the original member only Cyclops has returned and he remembers nothing of the experience.
To safe his students Professor X sends out a telepahtic message to seven mutants:
_Nightcrawler,
Thunderbird,
Colossus,
Sunfire,
Wolverine,
Storm,
Banshee_
The new X-Men where born. they safed the original Team and took their place as the worlds Nr. 1 Mutant superheroes. With time some of the original member returned, while new member joined or old ones (like Thunderbird) died.

*But what if it had all been different?*
What if Charles Xavier had not called on these seven for help? Even at that time there where dozens of suitable candidates around. What if he had called your characters instead?
A game of all new, all different X-Men.
Will others take the same steps as Storm and the others did? Or will history change. Will Sprite join the team? Will the Phoenix Force find its host in Jean Grey? If Angel isn't around, who will become the first rider of Apocalypse?
Will you be able to stop Magneto? Will Charles Xaviers dream ever be the same?

And what of Storm, Colossus and the others? If they are not called by Professor X and never become X-Men, what will they do? Will Nightcrawler even survive the witch hunt that's after him? Will Storm stay as a godess in Africa? Will Wolverine lead Alpha flight?

You will find answers to all these question in this brand new and excitin AU series of the MARVEL universe.

Game information:
This game will be set in the Marvel Universe and use the M&M rules. 
I will take four to six characters. All characters have to be Mutants and the game will asume that these are the people Charles Xavier called together to be the new X-Men in "Giant Sized X-Men 1". The story will start with them getting sent to Krakoa to save the original X-Men and go on from there. At first it will hold close to the Uncanny X-Men series but the more the characters do different than in the origianal comic books, the more the universe and the future will change, and the stories with them.

More stuff you should know:
-This will not be a first come, first serve basis. I will choose the players and characters I think fit best into the game. 
-Posting speed will go from three to four a week to daily depnding on my schedule. Players should be able to post at least three times per week the least. The game is intended to last a while so please don't join if you don't plan to keep PBP games as your hobby for the near future.
-I will not accept players who refuse to get along with their fellows or intrude into their character concepts. That's one of the few ways to get thrown out of the game real fast. Of course ingame bikering is absolutly fine.
-Characters will start at PL 8 and should have a clear cut power theme. I think you all know enough Marvel characters to know what I mean.
You get 2 skill points for each Powerpoint spent on them.
-Character don't have to wear flashy costumes, we will just asume Prof X got the drift a little earlier and handed them something less funny  Off course, if you like you can be as colourfull as you want.
-Keep in mind that the game will be about a Team, we don't need people who are Pilots/Super dangerous martial artists and geniuses at the same time. 
-The game will pretty much ignore the time frame. At the start we will asume it is a little in the past but like the comic books we won't care who is president right now or what happens in world politics so it won't matter. Afterall the X-Men are still in their twentys after all these years...
-I know tons of stuff about the X-Men and their various spin of series and have at least scratch knowledge of all other Marvel heroes but still their might be some mistakes so don't start throwing stones at me in that case. But by all means please tell me. There the X-Men are concerned getting the complete history is an old hobby of mine.
-The "dying game syndrome". In my short experience here I saw 90% of the games I joined die cause the GM just stopped posting (some had good reasons..). If nothing really special happens in my life that won't happen here. I might post slowly for times but as long as my players stay with me the game will go on (see Mutant High for an example of that).

edit:
more game information:
rules: I will use only the core book and the errata of M&M (see Bro Shatterstones link above)
I will also use the optional rules of creative editing and Skill Points (meaning you gain 2 Skill points for each power point spent) 
Normaly the rule of "Massive Damage" will not be used but it applies in fights with major villains or critical end-battles. You will allways know then a scene like that starts 'cause the thread will be marked with "Final Combat". So you allways know then it gets hot. Ususaly that is the page you recognize from the cover of the issue 

edit 2: Be warned your character should be well enough built so that they are still intersting without their powers. Unlike in other superhero series I've ever read characters in X-Men sometimes loose their powers or have them changed. It is not likely to happen but it can and will probably at some time to at least one character. So don't cry me a river that you didn't know up front.


well I'm sure I forgot tons of stuff but that's life. Just write if you're interested or got any questions.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 12, 2004)

Sweet I'm so in for this.  



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Characters will start at PL 8 and should have a clear cut power theme. I think you all know enough Marvel characters to know what I mean.




Well for someone who has a near compete run of Uncanny X-men from like 160 on, I'm missing like 4 issues, I have no idea what you mean by a clear cut power theme. 

Since we are replacing the above said x-men I'm curious of something...  Do they still exist in this timeline?


----------



## Tyreus (Mar 12, 2004)

I haven't played before but I'm interested. I'd like to play a warrior type. I still have to work on the character concept a bit, but expect something by next week. I can post at least once a day.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 12, 2004)

Does this mean the end of Mutant High? or is this in addition to that?  Either way I am intrigued...


----------



## Radiant (Mar 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sweet I'm so in for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I meant you shouldn't have a radnom asortment of powers. Most marvel characters tend to have powers in one specific areas or centered around one them (Spiderman shotts nets not energy beams for example).

Damn 160?  I have all from 94 to 144 but then I have a hole till well into the two hundedth or so. Getting my X-Men gaps closed is getting a real challenge.

And yes the above said X-Men will be still around but no one know what becomes of them if Charles Xavier doesn't call them.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Does this mean the end of Mutant High? or is this in addition to that? Either way I am intrigued...




Mutant High is still around, I just got the impression that only you and Shalimar are really posting at all by now. Still there's an update since yersterday and I haven't give up yet.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 12, 2004)

I have Extreme X-men  it is good stuff... and well as long as your not closing it... we have lost several players so it happens


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 12, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> I meant you shouldn't have a radnom asortment of powers. Most marvel characters tend to have powers in one specific areas or centered around one them (Spiderman shotts nets not energy beams for example).




Okay gotcha now.   What about an altered mutant? Aka: Wolverine, Archangel (Apocalypse version)



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Damn 160?  I have all from 94 to 144 but then I have a hole till well into the two hundedth or so. Getting my X-Men gaps closed is getting a real challenge.




Well actually it's 150.   (I went and looked)  I filled most of my gasp via eBay in huge complete runs.  (look around you can find 50 or so here and 50 or so there.)
I'm very impressed with the 94-144 I should work on x-men again but I almost never read them and more.  Sad but true. 




			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> And yes the above said X-Men will be still around but no one know what becomes of them if Charles Xavier doesn't call them.



Sweet!  I'm stealing Ms. Marvel, Phoenix or Jean Grey, yo pick the name, from Cyclops!  

Tokiwong, yeah it is a pretty good series and I also have the full run of it and also a full run of New X-men.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 12, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I have Extreme X-men  it is good stuff... and well as long as your not closing it... we have lost several players so it happens




nah, I'm not closing it. Maybe We will recruit some new people before the next episode.
Extreme X-Men was pretty nice but beware, we start a long time before that there will still be lot of cheesy villains and story lines around.



> Okay gotcha now.  What about an altered mutant? Aka: Wolverine, Archangel (Apocalypse version)




That would be possible but not for more than one character.




> Well actually it's 150.  (I went and looked) I filled most of my gasp via eBay in huge complete runs. (look around you can find 50 or so here and 50 or so there.)
> I'm very impressed with the 94-144 I should work on x-men again but I almost never read them and more. Sad but true.




Yeah those sets are pretty nice, got the complete eXcalibut and X-Force series that way. But I have to stop buying new ones for now since well I'm running out of place 
But I read them all so I can't say it wasn't worth it.



> Sweet! I'm stealing Ms. Marvel, Phoenix or Jean Grey, yo pick the name, from Cyclops!




at that time it was still Marvel Girl. The Phoenix Force is still out there in space. It joined with ther a few issues later but we will see if that happes at all. Maybe it will even find another host...
Since Cyclops was the only original X-Men who stayed with the new Team he may be available as a player character.



> Tokiwong, yeah it is a pretty good series and I also have the full run of it and also a full run of New X-men.




same here. Sadly I am missing all those Tsunami spin of series and the eXiles at the moment. But US imports are just too expensive to collect them all.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 12, 2004)

Tyreus said:
			
		

> I haven't played before but I'm interested. I'd like to play a warrior type. I still have to work on the character concept a bit, but expect something by next week. I can post at least once a day.




great


----------



## Velmont (Mar 12, 2004)

I've already played a what if... game with X-men and M&M system. It was strange to see Magneto as the good guy...

If the is some place left, I want to join for sure. I love M&M games.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 12, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I've already played a what if... game with X-men and M&M system. It was strange to see Magneto as the good guy...
> 
> If the is some place left, I want to join for sure. I love M&M games.




so far not a single spot is taken


----------



## Velmont (Mar 12, 2004)

I have some concept I would like to try, but I don't know if you will like the first one, so here in order what are the ones I am thinking of playing one day or another:

Asimovian Robot: A genius (like forge, or maybe forge himself), have build a droid, and have based his model on a book of Asimov, so the robot have the quirk: follow the 3 robotitian laws. The first law tell you cannot harm a human or by his inaction, let harm done to a human, which is pretty restrictive at first sight, but at the same time, in a world of mutant, it can be less restrictive... I love that concpet and want to try it once, but I dunno if it would fit well in that game.

Other concept would be a gadgeteer or a energy control:light or maybe a martial artist, but those are a bit more classic...


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 12, 2004)

I do not have the M and M book yet, but with my tax return coming in soon, it shouldn't be a problem to pick it up if my idea seems like it would work.

Would someone who was not born a mutant but gained powers be acceptable into the game? He would still be coping with his gaining them, and would be in many ways just like someone who found out he was "different" from the rest of the world, but don't worry, it wouldn't be Spider-Man..


----------



## Zhure (Mar 12, 2004)

el double posto


----------



## Zhure (Mar 12, 2004)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

I really really really don't need to be in any more games. I'm a little lax in posting in some of them as is, but I've never dropped out of a game unless the DM stopped posting for over thirty days.

On a whim I scanned through the forum and I'm intrigued. 

I'd be interested in playing Havoc or Thunderbird primarily, but anyone of them would be great. Let me break out that issue and give it a re-read. (Why, yes, I have a complete run of X-men. )

(Oooooooh, would Mimic or Morph be available? As their powers have been 'clarified' in Exiles they'd potentially fantastically fun.)

-edit- I'm guessing after a re-read of the original post that you would accept any non-Marvel character as long as it was in the right genre and right motif for an X-man, and not just an established character? 
Greg


----------



## Radiant (Mar 12, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> I do not have the M and M book yet, but with my tax return coming in soon, it shouldn't be a problem to pick it up if my idea seems like it would work.
> 
> Would someone who was not born a mutant but gained powers be acceptable into the game? He would still be coping with his gaining them, and would be in many ways just like someone who found out he was "different" from the rest of the world, but don't worry, it wouldn't be Spider-Man..




no, it's a mutant game. X-Men was allways more about hate against mutants than coping with your powers and they have a very clear distinction between mutants and other superheroes in the Marvel Universe. With very few notable exceptions all characters in any X-Series where mutants and those that wheren't never joined the main team.




			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
> 
> I really really really don't need to be in any more games. I'm a little lax in posting in some of them as is, but I've never dropped out of a game unless the DM stopped posting for over thirty days.
> 
> ...




I think you misunderstood the introduction. I will not accept established characters at all, regardless from which universe. The reason the game is called "What If" is that in this game other people will become the new X-Men.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 12, 2004)

Y'know, I've never really gotten a good look at the M&M but this looks soooo fun.  If you'd be willing to take a n00b (to M&M, not to X-men.  Good Lord I've read a lot of X-men in my time), I'd be game.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 12, 2004)

Roger on the mutant only game...should have realized that, but had a dummy moment...

Will look through my old Handbooks and see if there is a pretty blank char that would make a cool What If? X-Man. I would love to play Ursa Major as a char, but afraid that his powers may be a little "light" to be an X-Men hitter.

My other choices were some more obscure chars and pending thoughts from Radiant, I will get back to going through my archives.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 12, 2004)

I'd be really interested in making a concept up this weekend.  My knowledge of X-Men comics is really limited though.  I know a few of the story lines, but I don't buy or avidly read them.  If that's not a problem though, I can definitely get into this.

Now to go peek at this mutant high...


----------



## Zhure (Mar 12, 2004)

Ok. 
By "non-Marvel" I meant "any mutant that isn't a trademarked character of Marvel or by extension any other comic company." Heh. That would've taken too long.

I'll sleep on it, and see if I have a decent character concept for you to look at by tomorrow. If you like it, maybe I can get a spot. 

Greg


----------



## Mimic (Mar 12, 2004)

I am interested in playing as well, I post quite regularly and I have some knowledge of the X-men world, I also have a character concept in mind.

A person that can turn into shadow and can enter and control people, I will have write up in a day or so.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 12, 2004)

As I can't do my robot, well, I have stop my choice on another concept:

Simon Deguarde come from Switzerland, but live today at Montreal. After having completed his studies in Software Engineering at the Polytechnic School of Lausanne, he has left his country to start some studies at the Polytechnic School of Montreal, in biomedical engineering. It is during his experiment that he discover his mutation. He is able to control the electrical currents existing around him. At first, he was able to manipulate only raw energy, but he fastly learn that he could manipulate some more subtle energy, and among them, the electricals current in the body.

Main Power:
Energy Control[Electricity]
flaw: Restricted - Energy Source
extra: Datalink
extra: Neutralize 
-flaw: Limited - Eletrical Device
-extra: Nullification
extra: Mind Control
stunt:Mental Link
extra: Paralyze
stunt: Drain Energy

Cost: 5pp

Here the baseline of the Mutant I want to play... more detail later.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 12, 2004)

Double post---


----------



## Radiant (Mar 12, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Roger on the mutant only game...should have realized that, but had a dummy moment...
> 
> Will look through my old Handbooks and see if there is a pretty blank char that would make a cool What If? X-Man. I would love to play Ursa Major as a char, but afraid that his powers may be a little "light" to be an X-Men hitter.
> 
> My other choices were some more obscure chars and pending thoughts from Radiant, I will get back to going through my archives.




*sigh* boys and girls please get it, you have to think of your own characters. You don't get existing marvel chars.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 12, 2004)

I want to be a Mutant with the powers of precognition and perfect balance, all of his powers allow him to know how things happen in advance, making him a devastating combantant...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 12, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *sigh* boys and girls please get it, you have to think of your own characters. You don't get existing marvel chars.



What???  I thought was going to be Wolverine.   

In all honesty I'll start writing up my idea.  I would have worked on it before now but I had to find my old TSR Marvel Superheroes characters.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 12, 2004)

Rog...sorry for being dense...will get the book and start thinking of an idea...


----------



## Velenne (Mar 13, 2004)

My current concept is named _Flex_.  He's a twenty-year-old musclehead type that won numerous weight-lifting, bodybuilding, and wrestling competitions during high school until the nature of his mutation was discovered.  As it turned out, Flex was able to cannibalize small portions of his opponent's physical mass and add it to his own.  The effect lasted as long as he desired but without training, it would dissipate as he slept.

Now better instructed in the use of his abilities, Flex can conciously absorb and release the stored mass in small quantities.  He has yet to fully test the limits of his abilities but has found that only living, animal mass can be consumed in this way.  With gains in mass, he naturally becomes taller, heavier, and bulkier.  He can also use it to regenerate wounds.

After the fallout of his meathead career, Flex left home in shame and changed his identity, adopting both the nickname and a different given name.  He goes by the former in most cases now.  He's a hobo punk- decked out in spikes, tats, piercings, unwashed grime and all black most of the time.  His attitude is one of practiced apathy with a natural, underlying heart of gold that needs some tender prodding to be let out.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 13, 2004)

Radiant, I shot my character concept to you in form of an email.    It was a tad long, plus I decided to error on the side of caution.

Velenne, another nice concept.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 13, 2004)

The idea I have is for a born and raised Morlock who has faced being an outcast from his birth. With his ability to project illusions, Traydex was able to help his family and himself go to the "surface" world for short periods of time. However, a side aspect of Traydex's power began to develop as he grew older, and his frustration of being different began to affect his images, as he would tap into a person's fears instead of calling up harmless things.

I know this is an extremely rough draft, I wasn't able to find the M & M book at the bookstore I went to, but hope to get it tomorrow. Any thoughts would be appreciated on the idea to help me refine it...


----------



## Radiant (Mar 13, 2004)

@Velmont: I might allow an AI build by a mutant if its worked out well enough.

@Tokiwong: Somehow reminds me of Crawford in the Weisskreuz anime.

@Velenne: That sounds seriously disgusting. I like it  Depends if you can fit that into rules.

@Brother Shatterstone: will read soon...

@Verbatim: The morlocks have not appeared so early. I would have to see if I can work it in anyway.

@all: As some of you mentioned it, extensive knowledge of the marvel universe is NOT neccesary. You should have read some X-Men issues but that's really all the background you will need. Since we start so early in the timeline much of the background knowledge would be useless anyway.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 13, 2004)

If the Morlock angle looks like it won't work, then we can substitute the Morlock tunnels with an orphanage at first, then like Flex a journey to the streets. Although he would not be as "punked" out as Flex is.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 13, 2004)

Just woke up, have to get ready for work.

An animator who discovered his ability later than most mutants. Covered in dragon-motif tattoos, he can 'bring them to life' via his mutant powers. Code-name: Effigy. Worked as a street-level criminal and at odd-jobs to keep money flowing most of his life before being contacted by Xavier. Never used his powers (for good or ill) except as entertainment. Xavier helps him realize his potential.

More detail to follow if it's of interest. Work beckons.

Greg


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 13, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> @Brother Shatterstone: will read soon...



You might want a bookmark as I ramble at times and it’s quite lengthily.


----------



## Keia (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm very interested.  Don't know if this is filled up or not.  If not, I'll work on a mutant character stat!

Keia


----------



## Tyreus (Mar 13, 2004)

Zero is a mutant that has been "engineered". He has the X chromosome naturally, but he has been altered for combat purposes, like an organic machine. He was designed for strength, speed, and endurance. He no longer needs to eat, sleep, or breath. He has no memory and has skills he doesn't remember learning. He "awakened" in Nevada, alone in a desert, with nothing.    
That was 6 months ago, and now he works for a shiping company. He knows that he is what's refered to as a "mutant" and realizes that hiding the fact is in his best interest. He just wants to fit in, to have a normal life. 

I'm still not finished, but he's coming along. He has been altered to be a machine of war, kinda like what apocalypse did to Thunderbird in one of the eXiles. (I can give you the issue number if you want) There powers or personalities wont be the same or anything, just the reason behind it. Expect something by monday I'm thinking.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 13, 2004)

Oooh, I've been wanting to get into a M&M game for awhile.  Are there any places still available?  I can start working on my character at once!


----------



## Velenne (Mar 13, 2004)

My idea for a mechanic for Flex's power involves a combination of Growth, Absorbtion and Transfer.  It's a tweaking of the rules, but what M&M character doesn't do so?  :/

Flex might do the following:

Transfer - as the normal ability, used to drain STR and CON.  The drained attributes go into a 'pool'.  The pool determines Flex's current size per the Growth chart.  I'm not sure what the ratio would be yet but imagine something to the effect of: 0-20 points in the Pool = Medium.  20-40 = Large.  40-60 = Huge?  The attributes drain away when he sleeps (or perhaps at a fixed rate), or can be used for Healing his own wounds.  

He can only transfer from living animal matter.  What do you think Radiant?


----------



## Mimic (Mar 13, 2004)

Ok, here's my character. Give it a look over and let me know what you think. I didn't give him a huge background but I figure I can fill that in as the story evolves. Just like most of the X-man backgrounds...

SHADOW
Concept/Archetype: Alternate form - shadow
Real Name: Brian Mathews
Gender: Male
Age: 19
Height: 6'0"
Weight: 186
Hair: black hair (dyed various colours)
Eyes: Black eyes, red rimmed (no pupils)
Ethnicity: Caucasian
Birthplace: L.A. Californa

*ABILITIES*
STR      15    +2
DEX      18    +4
CON      11     0
INT      12    +1
WIS      16    +3
CHA      10     0

*SAVES*
DMG       0
FORT      0
REF      +4
WILL     +3

*MOVEMENT*
INIT         +4
BASE SPD     30/60/120

*COMBAT*
BASE DEF      3
DEF           18
FLAT          13
MENTAL        16

BASE ATT      3
MELEE         +7
RANGED        +7
MENTAL        +6

*SKILLS*
Acrobatics*  [6/2]
Balance  [6/2]
Climb  [3/1]
Computers*  [2/1]
Concentration  [3]
Drive*  [5/1]
Escape Artist  [6/2]
Forgery  [1]
Gather Info  [2/2]
Hide  [6/2]
Intimidate  [3/1]
Jump  [2]
Knowledge:  [1]
Listen  [3]
Move Silent  [6/2]
Read Lips*  [2/1]
Search  [2/1]
Sense Motive  [4/1]
Sleight/Hand*  [5/1]
Spot  [4/1]
Survival  [3]
Swim  [2]
Taunt  [2/2]

*FEATS*
 Attack Finesse  (use dex mod. for melee attacks)
 Darkvision (Super) (can see in total darkness)
 See Invisible (Super) (can see invisible targets)
 Dodge (+1 def, or +2 def to one opponent)
 Evasion (use ref save instead of dmg save)

*POWERS*
 alternate form - Shadow [+8]
  Extra: Ghost Touch
  Animate [+8]
   Extra: animate shadows
   Flaw: shadows only (shadow tendrils)
   Flaw: Only in shadow form
   Extra: fatigue [+8]
       flaw: (linked to tendrils)
 Posession [+8]
      flaw: touch
      flaw: Only in shadow form

*WEAKNESS*
 Disturbing ( -5 bluff / diplomacy)

*COST*
abilities    [22]
base att     [9]
base def     [6]
skills       [11]
feats        [10]
powers       [72]
weakness     [-10]
total        [120]
unspent      [0]


*Appearance*
Brian is average height and weight for someone in his late teens. He is caucasion but due to his mutant ability, Brian's skin seems to shift and move as a dark substance moves and flows across his body in a random pattern, this dark substance doesn't seem to affect, nor obsure anything but this and his totally black eyes tends to make people uncomfortable and distrusting of his motives.

*History*

When I was kid I always knew that I was different, I never liked being out in the light and I tended to stay in the shadows as much at possible. I don't know why but it seemed safer some how, I guess it had something to do with my skin, you see my skin was dark, really dark, and considering my parents were from Irish decent it tended to get me into fights when I was in school. But you deal with the hand that life gives you and move on.

As I grew older I got into more and more fights, the funny looking kid hiding in the shadows always seemed to be someone to pick on, of course everyone thinks that, so I was getting pretty good at fighting and I won more than I lost, I wasn't very strong but man I was fast, you don't get hurt if you don't get hit ya know.

By the end of Jr. high I was working a different angle, I still stayed in the shadows (bright light hurt my eyes) but I was working the punk rebel without a cause deal. Yea, I know, not very original but hey when you got the multi-coloured hair, dog collar, leather jacket, shades and various other trinkets on it tends to cut back on the fighting. My parents weren't to thrilled with my attire change but once the phone calls from school dropped off I think they saw it as the lesser of two evils at least they stopped nagging me so much about it.

Thanks to my new threads and to the fact that I could beat up at least half of the guys in my school, high school went pretty well, I got into the occasional fight but kept a B- average, made a couple of what you could call friends or at least a couple of other students that I hung out with and I even went on a couple of dates. Regardless I thought that maybe my life was starting to become normal, of course you know what was coming...
His name was John Malone, he transfered to our school at the beginning of our 11th grade. It was rumored that the reason he came to our school was because he got kicked out of every other one around and he had a very bad rep. For once the rumors didn't do him justice, he was bad to the bone and I was his prime whipping boy, he made my life hell. he made a lot of student's life hell but he seemed to delight in really giving it to me.

As fate would have it, we were in the same gym class and that's when he really loved to taunt me, one day I just couldn't take it any more and I flipped him the bird and told him where to go and gave him explict instructions on how to get there. Wow, was that was the wrong thing to do. After school was done John and his pals gave me a pretty nasty beating, guess they were making an example of me, I was bleeding and barely awake, they had backed me into a darkened corner and I honestly believed that they were going to kill me. 

That's when it happened, it felt a wave of warmth flow throw me and I literally melded with the darkness and then a black tenticle thing shot out of the shadow and hit John and dropped him like a sack of hammers, a couple others followed and chased off his friends and I just stood there watching, I couldn't believe that this was happening, with his friends gone the tenticle things picked up John and started crushing the life from him. It was at this time something yelled at me to stop but I heard it in my mind it blanked out all other thoughts and feelings, I must of blacked out for a second because the next thing I knew I was lying on the ground (solid again) with a man in a wheel chair next to me. His name was Charles Xavier and he explained that I was a mutant and that I had extraordinary powers and he could help me control these powers if I wanted. I figured that anything had to be better then the way my life was going now so I took him up on his offer.

All I can say is I am glad I did.

Powers:
Brian's mutant ability somehow taps into a dark matter dimension, he can use this to turn himself into a two dimensional shadow, he also has some limited control of the dark matter, this is evident with the shadow tendrils he can create while he is in shadow form. These tendrils appear from what ever shadow that he chooses and while immobile they can reach up to 80 feet to attack or grapple an opponent. The tendrils tends weaken anyone who comes into contact with them, why this happens is unknown to Brian, he tends to believe its because of the nature of them.
He can also take control of someone by merging his body into the other although at this time he has to touch the person he wants to take control off.

Personality:
Brian is a typical teenager, he dyes his hair and wears various punk and leather items for a defense mechanism more then any other reason. He stays in the background but will speak up and share his thoughts if he thinks he is right or at least if asked.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 13, 2004)

Daneel Olivaw
Gender: None
Age: 3
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 260 Pounds
Hair: None
Eyes: Red lights
Ethnicity: Droid
Birthplace: New York
Occupation: Robotic Laboratory Assistant
Team Name: -

ABILITIES
STR 20 +5
DEX 12 +1
CON 10 +0
INT 20 +5
WIS 14 +2
CHA 10 +0

SAVES
DMG +2
FORT +0
REF +1
WILL +4

MOVEMENT
INIT +0
BASE SPD 30/60/120

COMBAT
BASE DEF 3
...DEF 14
...FLAT 13
...MENTAL 15
BASE ATT 1
...MELEE +6
...RANGED +2
...MENTAL +3

SKILLS
Computer [20/7]
Craft(Droid) [17/4]
Language [-/6]
Listen [4/2]
Repair [17/4]
Science(Mathematic) [15/2]
Science(Robotic) [15/2]
Search [14/1]
Spot [4/2]

FEATS
Immunity[Aging, Disease, Exhaustion, Poison, Pressure, Starvation, Suffocation]
Iron Will
Idomitable Will
Photographic Memory
Radio Hearing
Radio Broadcast
Toughness
Ultra-Hearing

POWERS
Datalink [+1]
Mental Protection [+8]
flaw: Innefective - Datalink 
Protection[+6]
Regenerate[+1]
Stun[+8]
Super-Intelligence [+8]
Super-Strenght [+2]
extra: Protection
Telescopic Vision[+1]

WEAKNESS
Quirk (Three laws)
Disturbing (Robotic Appearance)

COST
abilities [26]
base att [3]
base def [6]
skills [15]
feats [26]
powers [58]
weakness [-20]
total [120]
unspent [0]


----------



## Mimic (Mar 13, 2004)

Velmont:

Just out of curiosity, how are you going to get around Asimovian Laws? By it's very definition your creating a slave, without a will of your own.

Doing no harm is a pretty wide open statement and what's going to happen when our party is in combat?


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 13, 2004)

Woo!
I'll get back to this...


----------



## Radiant (Mar 13, 2004)

for those who asked, yes there are still spots avaialable in the game.

I allreasy noticed that some stated they want to play combat experts of one sort or another. Just realize that I will take only one close combat/martial artist style character like Toki and Tyreus proposed. So I will only take the one I like most, you are moving into a hot competion there. 
And as a fair warning, I allready know some players here are really good so I will not claim that they don't have better chances of getting in if there are two characters of the same style competing.

@Velenne: I would go for something less complicated. I don't want this to grow into math homework. 

@Mimic: Sounds solid enough for me. But what do you expect to with those claws in shadow form? As the power says you are incopreral so I would asume that you can't touch anyone while in it.

@Velmont: your stats seem good enough but a robot built after Asimov is just too cheesy even for me. 
...Yes i realize with people like Count Nefaria running around that sounds strange but I think this is a mood killer. If you want to make a robot that has to obey rules like that for other reasons then it's fine with me.

@Bro Shatterstone: I will read it. ...really...soon... really ... 

@Keia: Whith a title like that it would be a shame not to throw in a character


----------



## Radiant (Mar 13, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Now to go peek at this mutant high...




ah another fewer for the hottest tv show around. If we can get some more our income from commercials might get high enough to buy a pack of chewing gums


----------



## Keia (Mar 13, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> @Keia: Whith a title like that it would be a shame not to throw in a character




Okay . . . here is the basic character background . . . actually from a superhero I didn't get to play in a previous Pbp game (hopefully there's no bad karma with him).

*History and origin:*  Brandon Laine worked hard for everything he got in life, including a scholarship to college for both athletics and scholastics.  The athletic scholarship was for football, a sport he exceled at in high school as a wide receiver.  He earned a starting position on the team after red-shirting his freshman year.  Brandon enjoyed the freedom and exhilaration of flying down the field, evaded would-be tacklers, and making the big play.

Unfortunately, the scholastics scholarship required on campus work.  But Brandon attacked it with his usual zeal, he earned the position of lab assistant / TA to Professor Albert Vernister, a noted chemical engineer and theoretical scientist.  The professor's current work, a more economical, self-sustaining and powerful energy source, had received numerous grants from outside interests.  The professor worked off of campus property (the college insurance couldn't handle the risk) developing the energy source known as living fire.  As an assistant, Brandon didn't know how it worked or why, he just did as he was told.

On a fateful spring night, Brandon was told to work late at the lab with Professor Vernister when several shady men entered the lab - bypassing the security.  Men in dark suits and sunglasses comforted Brandon and the Professor and insisted that they turn over the secret of the living fire.  Shouting denials, the professor tried to attack the men and the gun-fight ensured.  A stray bullet hit something volatile and the resulting explosion knocked Brandon into the containment rods holding the living fire, breaking the rods and releasing the fire onto Brandon.  The burning pain was intense and Brandon blacked out briefly. . . and then the pain went away.  Brandon got up and looked around - seeing a destroyed lab and several dead bodies - and seeing his hand on fire!  But it didn't burn.  He saw a man in a dark suit at the doorway and charged him.

"YOU! You did this to me!" Brandon exclaimed as he pointed at the man - and fire shot forth incinerating the man.  More than a little frightened, Brandon fled the lab with all of his well-honed speed . . . and tripped on the steps heading outside.  He didn't fall though  - he floated on the air.  Fear turned to wonder, wonder to excitement as Brandon flew through the air - actually flew.  By the time he came to his senses, there was no sign of the men in dark suits and the police and fire had responded to the blazing building.

The next day, Brandon was approached by someone who seemed to know everything that had happened.  The hero helped him control his powers, with the aid of containment armor.  His old life nothing but ashes, Brandon earned his new life - as *Phoenix*.

Through rigorous testing and examination, Brandon learned that he was also a mutant . . . which was the only way he survived the experience.  He had the mutant powers of heightened agility and regeneration . . . as well as some ability to control fire.  The current theories were that either the ‘living fire’ either was living because of Brandon’s powers or was drawn to Brandon because of those self-same powers.  The testing yielded no indication of sentience of the fires that burned within Brandon . . . but tests have been wrong in the past . . .


----------



## Radiant (Mar 13, 2004)

@Keia: sorry, as this is an X-Men game the character has to be a mutant. 
You can call yourself Phoenix but keep in mind that it is at least likely that the Phoenix Force will appear in the game. It might suck to have a namesake with that much power but that's your choice.


----------



## Keia (Mar 13, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> @Keia: sorry, as this is an X-Men game the character has to be a mutant.
> You can call yourself Phoenix but keep in mind that it is at least likely that the Phoenix Force will appear in the game. It might suck to have a namesake with that much power but that's your choice.




I was thinking he was a mutant along the same lines that allowed Wolverine to survive the adamantium process.  The living fire is either living or not based on GM decision.  It could only be the 'activator' for his mutant powers.  Or it could be a Warlock/Cypher symbiosis, or something completely different.  The issue being at this time its an unknown.

Plus, think of the fun interaction if the phoenix force doesn't select him (and I didn't build him with that in mind, actually).

"You dare use my name!!! I am universal, eternal, all-powerful . . . you . . . are none of these things . . . and you will die for your presumptions!"

Gulp!!


----------



## Radiant (Mar 13, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> I was thinking he was a mutant along the same lines that allowed Wolverine to survive the adamantium process.  The living fire is either living or not based on GM decision.  It could only be the 'activator' for his mutant powers.  Or it could be a Warlock/Cypher symbiosis, or something completely different.  The issue being at this time its an unknown.
> 
> Plus, think of the fun interaction if the phoenix force doesn't select him (and I didn't build him with that in mind, actually).
> 
> ...




allright then, that's fine with me. In fact that holds a lot of potential i could use later. Espeicially that "Or it could be a Warlock/Cypher symbiosis, or something completely different" and the living fire.


edit: another thing you should think of is the fact that these powers are exactly the rarest in Marvel Universe, you will share them with two human torches, Firebird, Firestar, Sunfire, Sunpyre and who knows who else. That's no prob at all for me I just wanted to warn you. Except for the two Samurai none of these have much interaction with the X-Men though.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 13, 2004)

Cold rain dripped down on the poorly lighted street.

"Great, I need to be wet," Shane thought sarcastically. The plan had been simple, just use a little razzle-dazzle on some tourists, lift a few wallets, no need to find a real job for a couple of weeks if this went through. His left wrist throbbed where the newest tattoo hadn't quite healed. The skin was flaking and itching. Scratching would be bad for the ink. Moving to scratch would be bad for his freedom. The darn cops were only a dozen feet away on the other side of the dumpster.

When the two policemen looked inside the dumpster, flashlights flaring, they expected to get their perpetrator. Shane knew everybody hid inside dumpsters. He was safely ensconced under the dumpster, squeezed in, barely breathing, having a good hard look at their shoes and the rain cascading off the edges of their slickers.

Maybe the rain was good. The constant drizzle drowned out his frightened breathing.

* * * * *

Shane Vilmos, son of Greek immigrants, petty career criminal, escaped capture that day thanks to the intervention of Charles Xavier. When the mental summons went out, the professor's mental powers paralyzed the two police officers and Shane quickly agreed to help the X-men. After all, it had to be a better gig than the one he was currently playing.

Shane grew up very poor, performed passably in public school, didn't get any scholarships for college and at 18 felt he couldn't impose on his parents' hospitality any longer. He made his living on the street, mostly moving from one illegal scheme to another, usually avoiding the law by only a few steps. His one legal vocation was tattooing, but he wasn't 'great' and apprenticing didn't pay any bills.

The personal tattoos Shane acquired, some done by him, a few in lieu of payment during his apprenticeship, were all dragons. Shane's fixation on dragon imagery grew from troubling dreams of flying asiatic dragons, powerful creatures of fire and winds. Over time he acquired a few small dragon tattoos, then finally a full body piece, wrapping from his upper thigh, around the torso, terminating at the shoulders.

When his mutant powers manifested, Shane thought it was like his dreams, only this happened in the daytime. At first, they lasted only a few moments, disappearing in a flash of thunder and lightning. In time he could control them enough to make them appear indefinitely, even maintaining them in his sleep. 

While experimenting with his new-found powers, Shane continued to pursue a criminal career, but for some reason didn't ever use the dragons he could summon forth from his body. Secretly Shane felt this would demean his gifts and there's a good chance he wanted a way out of the criminal life he was building. Professor Xavier provided that out.

The 'dragons' are telekinetic manifestations from Shane's mind. They only appear as dragons because that's what his mind is convinced they are. The professor is certain Shane could one day have full-blown telekinetic powers as good as anyone on the planet, but Shane doesn't believe that. The only evidence the professor is correct is Shane can manipulate some small weights with his mind alone, much as Jean Grey does. He has also learned to harness the 'dragon within himself' and physically alter his own form to a dragon's, though he rarely uses this ability.

Name: Effigy	PL: 8
Characteristics
10 STR +0
16 DEX +3
16 CON +3
14 INT +2
12 WIS +1
12 CHA +1
							Cost: 20
Combat:
+5 melee (+5 base, +0 Str) +8 ranged (+5 base, +3 Dex)
15 Defense (10, +5 base), 16 Mental Defense (10, +5 base, +1Wis)
Hero Points: 4						Cost: 25

Saves: 
+5 Damage (+3 Con, +2 Toughness)
+5 Protection
+3 Fortitude (+3 Con)
+3 Reflex (+3 Dex)
+1 Will (+1 Wis)
+5 Mental Protection

Skills:
+2 Bluff (1 rank, +1 Cha)
+2 Concentration (1 rank, +1 Wis)
+11 Craft [create object] (1 rank, +2 Int, +8 Create Object)
+3 Craft [tattooing] (1 rank, +2 Int)
+2 Disable Device (1 rank, +1 Int)
+2/+10 Disguise (1 rank, +1 Cha, +8 Shapeshift)
+4 Drive (1 rank, +3 Dex)
+3 Forgery (1 rank, +2 Int)
+2 Gather Information (1 rank, +1 Cha)
+4 Open Lock (1 rank, +3 Dex)
+9 Sense Motive (8 ranks, +1 Wis)
+5 Sleight of Hand (2 ranks, +3 Dex) 
+3 Swim (3 ranks, +0 Str)
24 Skill ranks						Cost: 12

Feats
Toughness, Power Immunity
							Cost: 4

Powers:
Create Object 8, Extras: Continuous, Shapeable, Animate Object (as Animate Image), 
	Extra Powers [3 points, 2 extras], Flaws: Signature dragon shape, No range, Only one animation at a 
	time (30 points)
	Power Stunt: Shapeshift 8 (2 points)
	Power Stunt: Increased Hardness of Objects +2 (2 points)
ESP 8, only targeted vs animated dragons (8 points)
Protection 5, Extras: Mental (15 points)
Telekinesis 1, Extras: Flight (3 points)
							Cost: 60	Total: 120
Weaknesses:
None

[Wrap-around Torso Tattoo] Large. Powers: Energy Blast 8, Extras Area, Flight,
	AC: 9, +0 to hit, Hardness 11, Damage +9 STR or Fire Blast +8
[Leg Tattoo] Medium Dragon Form: Energy Blast, Extras: Area, Flight
	AC: 10, +0 to hit, Hardness 10 Damage +8 Cold Blast or STR +8
[Forearm Tattoo] Small Dragon Form: Natural Weapon +8: Extras: Quills +8
	AC: 11, +6 to hit, Hardness 5, Damage STR +4, +8 Natural Weapon
[Nape Tattoo] Tiny Dragon Form: Telekinesis 8, Extras: Flight
	AC: 12, +7 to hit, Hardness: 5, Damage STR +1


----------



## Zhure (Mar 13, 2004)

There's the character concept, in case you have a slot open. If you don't, I still had fun building a character. Our group was playing M&M religiously for awhile, but it got sort of mechanical and un-fun. Mostly because we were building to the PL limit on attack/damage/saves/defenses for darn near all the characters. When it was my turn to run, I ran for a short while, trying a few variants to make the game more enjoyable, but it short-circuited. Even though it was formulaic to make characters, as a GM, it was a PITA to make something 'new and exciting' every week. Far easier to crack open a monster manual and create adventures around that.

Effigy's build is kind of odd, but his main power is derived from "Animation" and "Create Object." There were a couple of ways to do the power concept, but this one seemed the most elegant.

A note on special effects: the 'dragons' aren't terribly realistic, they look sort of like holograms, and are translucent. When he shapeshifts on rare occasions, it looks the same. (The plan is to use it as an escape hatch. Free action end created object, Free action shapeshift, try to bluff them into thinking he's gone and the dragon has taken his place). I don't expect it to work very often, lol.

Greg


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 13, 2004)

Am heading back out to see if I can get the book, and hopefully will have a better grasp on how to make Traydex's illusion powers work. Unless that slot seems to be taken and I need to work on a diff concept..


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 13, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Am heading back out to see if I can get the book, and hopefully will have a better grasp on how to make Traydex's illusion powers work. Unless that slot seems to be taken and I need to work on a diff concept..



Yeah do yourself that favor...  I honestly believe that all the books are a requriement but the main book is the only one you truely need.

Download the errata before you start!

http://www.mutantsandmasterminds.com/files/errata.pdf


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 13, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> @Bro Shatterstone: I will read it. ...really...soon... really ...



Not a problem.   Could I have confirmation that you got it?  Sorry I was expected replies from allot of email but got none.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 13, 2004)

I think you're right Radiant- the power may be too complicated to describe otherwise.  I might be able to imagine something up that would entail less math, but a new inspiration as struck me.  After all, how often do I get to make mutants!?

~~

Roger Stephenson Jr. was attempting to earn his doctorate at Cambridge at the tender age of nineteen.  His theories in quantum mechanics and general relativity had earned him audience in many of the world's most prestigious intellectual circles.  His theorums were debunking long-held beliefs of science, and worse, he had the proof to back them up.  "How," they asked, "has he been able to prove so many theorums in so little time?"

But Roger was ambitious, driven to excel beyond their primitive observations.  It was during an experimental test run on wormholes that his mutation manifested.  The stress had been enormous.  The military had shown up and demanded access to his work, claiming it was for national security.  His colleagues had barracaded him in the lab and attempted to stall the soldeirs for as long as they could.  Roger could feel the energies being brought into the room by the quantum collider he (and no small army of other scientists) had built.  

Gunshots rang out.  Roger panicked.  _What in God's name are they shooting at!?_  The collider drained power from the grid, causing the lights to dim.  He could almost feel the two uraniums spinning around the machine at near the speed of light.  The doors behind him bulged as the soldiers rallied against it.  _Almost!_  When the atoms struck each other, the doors burst open, and something inside Roger awoke.  Light exploded around the room and the next thing he knew, Roger was miles away, naked and had been shot in the hip.

There was no news story.  Roger disappeared from the public eye, maintaining none of his former contacts in the science field.  How could he?  He dared a passing look at the building at Cambridge from the back of a trolley.  The flashing blue lights of Interpol were everywhere.  _Mysterious Fire Destroys Cambridge Lab_ said the local newspaper.  How would they explain the dead scientists?

He fled to America where a brilliant psychologist and educator named Charles Xavier had once invited him to stay if he ever needed 'time away from everything to ...discover yourself'.  It was there at a small school in Massachusetts that he discovered his ability to control certain quantum particles, and thus manipulate spacetime itself.  The potential for such a power was limitless, he imagined, but so large he could scarcely know where to begin tapping into it.  Slowly, he managed an extremely finite control of a few of the properties of spacetime:  gravity, light, and limited travel along spacetime.

~~

*Whew!* I love being inspired!  Special thanks to Stephen Hawking and Roger Penrose for the muse and the names. ;D

Powers involved:  Cosmic Power (Extra: Boost for Intelligence; Power Stunt: Teleportation)and Time Travel (2 ranks at the most, probably just 1; using Immutable Time).


----------



## Radiant (Mar 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not a problem.   Could I have confirmation that you got it?  Sorry I was expected replies from allot of email but got none.




got it


----------



## Velmont (Mar 13, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Velmont:
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how are you going to get around Asimovian Laws? By it's very definition your creating a slave, without a will of your own.
> 
> Doing no harm is a pretty wide open statement and what's going to happen when our party is in combat?




That's the beauty of that quirk... First, you must have a definition of human, what is a human? Is a mutant a human? If you say no, I can already fight against mutants. And that's why I have the stun power, as it doesn't harm and allow to take out of combat someone the time to bound him. Now, if we have to fight some humans (like weapon-X), or a human order me to kill a mutant, that will become a major drawback, but after all, it is a weakness, and having read many Asimov books, I have some little tricks to apply the first rule against an order...

But yeah, at the base, a robot IS a slave, or why a human would have build it? 

@Radiant: 
Here a new history:

Daneel Olivaw was build one year ago, by a super-genious young mutant who have always thougth himself as a brillant human. He wanted to build something that would help to protect the human. The sentinels initiative having failed, he based his own project on what he has known of it. Instead of hunting mutant, he choosed to give for mission to protect humans, and develop three rules that every of his robots.

His first prototype was successfull, that give Daneel Olivaw. He continue his research to create a better version, not satisfied by his first prototype. He had thaught to Daneel some things in robotic so he could help him in the construction of his next prototype. His research and success have drawn attention to him, and one day, two mutants show up to make an offer to Daneel's master, but he decline. The tomorrow, they were six, and it wasn't for negotiation. The fight was short, and Daneel was left behind, thinking he had been destroy, but the nanotech self-repair system have done a great job and allowed Daneel to become functionnal again.

Since that day, Daneel try to find what have happen to his master, but no trace have been left behind, and Daneel have no clue to where he should start to looks.


----------



## Keia (Mar 13, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> edit: another thing you should think of is the fact that these powers are exactly the rarest in Marvel Universe, you will share them with two human torches, Firebird, Firestar, Sunfire, Sunpyre and who knows who else. That's no prob at all for me I just wanted to warn you. Except for the two Samurai none of these have much interaction with the X-Men though.




I'm definitely okay with not being unique with fire.  Plus there's a base x-man of Ice-man, there's already a 'Living Lighting,' Dazzler and Klaw for Sonic, etc.  A fire that's alive just seems way too cool.  People always talk about fire being alive in movies and whatnot.

Actual stat building is on hold till tomorrow.  Powers will consist of Super-Dexterity, Regeneration, and either Elemental Control or Energy Control-Fire with flight, energy blast and one or two other extras.  

The one concept I'm fumbling with is the containment armor.  Basically, the armor is a chestplate of thin metal that covers the area the living fire splashed on his chest, protecting and regulating the fire.  Sort of like the Jack of hearts, but much less extreme.  A nova blast like the Torch, or all powers degrade from that point forward until they're gone, or some such.  Would that be worth a weakness or should it be built into the powers, or simply left as story material and only dealt with in role-playing.

Keia

One flying energy projector with a mysterious background looking for work.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah do yourself that favor...  I honestly believe that all the books are a requriement but the main book is the only one you truely need.
> 
> Download the errata before you start!
> 
> http://www.mutantsandmasterminds.com/files/errata.pdf




I only use the main book. I want to keep the rules as simple as possible to keep the game flowing.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm working on a background and adding up my power costs, but essentially my character concept is about manipulating motion.  Telekenisis, snares, slow, deflection, movement increase, that sorta thing.  I'll hopefully get more of a chance to work on it this weekend.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 13, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> I only use the main book. I want to keep the rules as simple as possible to keep the game flowing.



Honestly, I don't really agree with this as not every superhero can be made with the main book and as long as you have an open forum of commutation between player and GM before hand their should be no more issues than normal.  

Anyhow, I can run my character with only the main book.  Do you want us to use the  errata or not?  



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> got it



Sweet, at least I know my email isn't broken.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 13, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> @Mimic: Sounds solid enough for me. But what do you expect to with those claws in shadow form? As the power says you are incopreral so I would asume that you can't touch anyone while in it.




I was using the errated information stating that ghost touch was included in the cost of the altered form, but looking back at the character the claws seem a bit to direct.

Instead of the claws, I'm thinking about shadow tendrils or something like that.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 13, 2004)

Went to every comic and reg bookstore in this area, and none had the M and M core book. All said they could order it, but it would take about a week to get here. With that in mind, I will go ahead and fold my hand on this game and maybe try again down the road once the book gets more available.

I will be lurking though to see how this all unfolds...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 13, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Went to every comic and reg bookstore in this area, and none had the M and M core book. All said they could order it, but it would take about a week to get here. With that in mind, I will go ahead and fold my hand on this game and maybe try again down the road once the book gets more available.




More available?  The game is probably is less available than it use to be just cause it’s been out for awhile... 

Order from amazon or wal-mart.com.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 14, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Went to every comic and reg bookstore in this area, and none had the M and M core book. All said they could order it, but it would take about a week to get here. With that in mind, I will go ahead and fold my hand on this game and maybe try again down the road once the book gets more available.
> 
> I will be lurking though to see how this all unfolds...




in this game lurking might pay of cause just like in the comics the X-Men will get more member with time.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 14, 2004)

Radiant, I'm not trying to be a pain, no really I'm not, but I would like to know if you like my concept or not.  I'm off on the weekends like normal folk now so my best chance to work on this stuff is on the weekend.

All that said, I need to know if I need to work on another concept or not...


----------



## Radiant (Mar 14, 2004)

more game information:
rules: I will use only the core book and the errata of M&M (see Bro Shatterstones link above)
I will also use the optional rules of creative editing (it was called that wasn't it?)and Skill Points (meaning you gain 2 Skill points for each power point spent) 
Normaly the rule of "Massive Damage" will not be used but it applies in fights with major villains or critical end-battles. You will allways know then a scene like that starts 'cause the thread will be marked with "Final Combat". So you allways know then it gets hot. Ususaly that is the page you recognize from the cover of the issue 

About Characters: So far I can say I really like the following characters:
Brother Shatterstone's, Mistress Mind, Telekinetic and Telepath
Dark Phoenix's , Phoenix the living fire, human torch style character

Since I will not take many characters with the same style of powers you might reconsider creating characters with these powers. Unless you are sure your concept is a real blast and I will prefer it over them of course. But to be honest their post count (which for me just means they probably won't vanish from the game suddenly) and quality of posts (yes I read them) make these too characters almost sure candidates for the game.

@Zhure: Got your mail but didn't get to read it yet.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 14, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Radiant, I'm not trying to be a pain, no really I'm not, but I would like to know if you like my concept or not.  I'm off on the weekends like normal folk now so my best chance to work on this stuff is on the weekend.
> 
> All that said, I need to know if I need to work on another concept or not...




I nearly broke my ankle last week, that is pain. Try your best shot you won't be able to bother me. 
I think I answered your question at the same time you wrote it


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 14, 2004)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> Woo!
> I'll get back to this...




Warned ya...

How about this? (sorry about the cheezy name, it's 1.40 AM here)

DATA
Concept/Archetype: cyberkinetic

Real Name: Frank Morrisson
Gender: male
Age: 23
Height: 6'4''
Weight: 180
Hair: light brown
Eyes: brown
Ethnicity: caucasian
Birthplace: San Francisco
Occupation: student
Team Name: X-Men

*ABILITIES*
STR      13    +1
DEX      10     0
CON      14    +2
INT      18    +4
WIS      16    +3
CHA      10     0

*SAVES*
DMG      +2
FORT     +2
REF       0
WILL     +5

*MOVEMENT*
INIT          0
BASE SPD     30/60/120

*COMBAT*
BASE DEF      0
DEF           10
FLAT          10
MENTAL        13

BASE ATT      0
MELEE         +1
RANGED         0
MENTAL        +3


*SKILLS*
Acrobatics*
Balance
Bluff
Climb  [1]
Computers*  [18/14]
Concentration  [3]
Craft  [4]
Demolitions*
Diplomacy
Disable Dev*  [8/4]
Disguise
Drive*
Escape Artist
Forgery  [4]
Gather Info
Handle Animal*
Hide
Innuendo*
Intimidate  [1]
Jump  [1]
Knowledge:  [4]
Listen  [3]
Medicine*
Move Silent
Open Lock*
Perform
Pilot*
Profession:  [3]
Read Lips*
Repair*
Ride*
Science:  [4]
  computers  [9/5]
Search  [4]
Sense Motive  [3]
Sleight/Hand*
Spot  [3]
Survival  [3]
Swim  [1]
Taunt

*FEATS*
 Photographic Memory (recall anything seen/read/experienced)
 Skill Focus: Computers (+3 to one skill)
 Iron Will (+2 will saves)
 Detect: electronics (Super) (detect specific, spot (-1 per 10 ft))

*POWERS*
 Datalink [+8]
 Illusion [+8]
   extra: Selective
   extra: Area
   extra: Invisibility
   flaw: Limited - Only Machines
 Comprehend [+8]
 Super-Intelligence [+8]

Frank Morrisson was born into a middle-class family in San Fransisco and lived a peaceful life there... Until the age of 12, when his mutant powers developed. Suddenly, young Frank found himself able to communicate mentally with machines, particularly computers. He also gained the logical mind of a computer, complete with photographic memory and enhanced intelligence. Being quite intelligent even before, Frank finally graduated from college with high grades all over, and went on to study programming at Wisconsin. He could certainly have graduated earlier, but he held back to hide his superhuman intelligence. Other than for his knack with computers, Frank's powers weren't really obvious, so he could live a peaceful life despite the anti-mutant sentiments. Frank was quite bored with the less than challenging studies at UoW though, so he readily accepted when Professor X showed up, told him about the X-men, and asked for his help. Finally, a worthy challenge for Frank "Data" Morrisson, super-powered programmer.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 14, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> I nearly broke my ankle last week, that is pain. Try your best shot you won't be able to bother me.
> I think I answered your question at the same time you wrote it



Indeed it seems that way.   I guess my posts are good I do try to use correct grammer and I always spell check. 

What should be the PL for Alicia?


----------



## Calinon (Mar 14, 2004)

Removed to avoid confusion from latest update.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 14, 2004)

the stuff about rules is now in post 1 of the thread for easy reference. There is also another comment there so it never hurts to read that one again.


@Hellzon: Maybe I missed sometng but I didn't get how that illusion power fits with the rest.

@Brother Shatterstone: Here we have a perfect example for my rules-light philosophy. I would suggest two ways to handle Alicia.
First: There are no different stats for Alicia, she just doesn't use her powers eben though she has them in theory. She might also not use some her skills I'd leave that up to you. But I would not create a different character for her. 
Since she changes under stress that is not so much of a flaw and I would leave it up to you then she does or does not change so it could be an interesting story element but no real weakness.
Second: Much the same as above except that you take the change as a flaw (and gain your usual points through that) but in this case I will decide that you will or will not change at times. So the team could lack Mind's powers then they are threatened but Alicia is not. Or you might change then provoked at a time you really don't want to etc.

Both are pretty fast solutions but if you propose something with harder rules that still works fast and easy then that's fine with me too. 

@Calinon: I deffinatly LOVE your character idea. If you could find something other than telekinesis for Sharon I'd take her in right now. As it is you have to argue it out with Bro Shatterstone since I will not take too chars with teke.
I think the teke is not an essential part of the char you proposed, Sharon could have any number of other cool powers. She is also a character who would be really likely to have the weapon power and maybe use a gun but that's just a thought.
The part about her having the power to see and activate latent X-genes is nice and you can keep that in any case.
(I think Sage could do that, which I think was really cool. Of course she used it to create Slipstream which I think really sucked but that's another matter...)


----------



## Mojorizzen (Mar 14, 2004)

I'd love to get in this game. My character concept is a man named Threshold. His main power is absorbtion with the unforntunate side effect of not being able to feel anything. (Up to you if this is a weakness or not) I imagine him as part of the weapon X program. I'll work up a character and post tomorrow.

Are you using standard rules for skill points? Or are you going with one of the 2 or 3 to 1 ratio?


----------



## Velmont (Mar 14, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> About Characters: So far I can say I really like the following characters:
> Brother Shatterstone's, Mistress Mind, Telekinetic and Telepath
> Dark Phoenix's , Phoenix the living fire, human torch style character




Ok, my concept will be a bit hard to manage and it fits less in the style of play, so I wil drop it. Anyway, Hellzone have come with a good concept that have too much similar powers. So I'll come with another concept soon...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 14, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> @Calinon: I deffinatly LOVE your character idea. If you could find something other than telekinesis for Sharon I'd take her in right now. As it is you have to argue it out with Bro Shatterstone since I will not take too chars with teke.
> I think the teke is not an essential part of the char you proposed, Sharon could have any number of other cool powers. She is also a character who would be really likely to have the weapon power and maybe use a gun but that's just a thought.
> The part about her having the power to see and activate latent X-genes is nice and you can keep that in any case.
> (I think Sage could do that, which I think was really cool. Of course she used it to create Slipstream which I think really sucked but that's another matter...)



Okie   I think perhaps basing it off of force field instead, which gives me my deflection extra, a snare extra (force attack), and isn't a stretch to include flight as an extra of it.  Just a question, but would you allow feats directly tied to my super-senses to have that flaw attached?  While I will meet the requirements of the feat even without my super-senses, these feats should vanish should I lose that power for any reason.  It's just a cost thing; not a big deal either way, but important when building the character.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 14, 2004)

Here the background of my new concept:

You want to know when it's happen the first time. Let me remember. It didn't happen like that, no. It wasn't *poof* and I am using my powers. It was more scary than that. I was at my last year of secondary school, in Montreal. The things starts during the summer, when the school year was about to start. I found a spider in my bedroom when I awoke. Nothing really scary, but it was the first time I saw one spider in the house. She was ugly, so I kill it. One week later, I found another spider in my room while I was changing my clothing. After that, I think it was four days after, and it increase like that, finding spiders in my room. I talk about it to my parents and they call the exterminator. He puts some traps for insects in my room. He told he wasn't sure if it would work, as it was the first time someone called him for a spider infestation.

The next day, I didn't woke up. It was my parents who found me in my bed. I was sweating, my skin was very hot and red.  I was unconcious. They bring me to the hospital. There, they told my parent I was poisonned by some insect killing product. The exterminator came back to the house and removed every traps and didn't charge for his service to the family, apologizing for what has happen, even if he couldn't understand how I would have been poisonned by those traps, except if I would have eaten them myself. It took a week before I get out of the hospital.

One month later, I was at the gymnasium. We were playing handball. I was playing against Benoit Cunningham. He was one of the best player. When he was shooting the ball, the goalers were always trying to protect themselves, not trying to stop the ball. Except Francis, but he had to go at the infirmery once because he got a broken finger. It didn't stop him, and he was goaling the next week. But to come back to my story, I was playing my best game ever. I had goaled four time, and stolen the ball seven time to Benoit. He was starting to be angry. He was a bit bad loser. Well, not a bit, really big time bad loser, and he couldn't accept to be beaten by only one guy, and me over that. I had never scored a goal before... So, in his frustration, he voluntary miss his shot to the goal, to deviate it just a bit in my direction, right on me. I was almost in the path to the goal, and for everyone, it would have been reasonnable to think they miss their shot, but never Benoit had miss his shot. And that shot was unusually strong. I was looking at my player, to see where he was going, so I didn't see the shot, and I should had recieved it right on the head, but at the last moment, I had a feeling, and I drop to the ground. The player I was watching recieved it on the nose and he had to goes to the infirmery.

Nothing pretty unusual happen for three more month, except one or two spider per week in my bed, but that, I was starting to get used. And the first where I learn I was a mutant, it was during the Christmas holidays. We were December 27th. We hadn't the chance to have a close family party before, so we choosed to give our gift that day. We were celebrating around a good meal when someone enter the house. I stand up to see. I thought it was my older brother, Yannick, who was late. I open the light in the hall, as we usually keep the light off when we don't use a room, the electricity bill is lower like that. At that moment, I heard a "Tabarnaque". I saw the guy, a robber had just enter the house, thinking it was empty. He took his gun out and point it at me. I try to turn away to get to hide and warn my parent. The guy was nervous, and pull the trigger by mistake. At least, it was that he had reported to the police after. I didn't saw the shot, but I knew it was aiming for my shoulder, so I turn on myself. My shirst got ripped and I took a scratch. I should have taken in right in the shoulder. 

At that moment, I wished I could hide myself, make me small enough so he wouldn't find me. I was served. I feel a strange feeling in my body. I took a look at me, and I saw it becoming black and falling apart. I was scared. Small bits of me was falling on the ground. I look at them. They were spiders. The same spiders I was killing every week in my bedroom. It took a moment, and I was on the ground. I was a swarm of spider. I saw the man, he becamed white. His gun fall on the ground and another bullet was shot, but in his leg. He has tried to flee, but injured, he got caught. For myself, I returned to my original form a few moemnt after that. My parents had seen the last moment of the scene. They were scared too. They didn't want me to come closer. Ten minutes after, my brother arrived, just before the police. I told him the story. He supported me, not like my parents, but I can't blame them. 

I returned to the hospital. They made a lot of test, but found nothing with the normal tests, and they said that my wound should heal in less than a week. They ask me if they could do a DNA test. I accept. It took a week before I got the result. They found that I was a mutant. Anyway, the newspaper had already made there idea before they had seen the result, and there was a few articles on me. In Montreal, I was forgotten in less than a month, but at my school, it was becoming a hell. They make fun of me, naming me monster, tarentula, spider-boy. I was scaring all the girls, and most of the boys was making fun of me. My friends just stop to see me, mostly there parents had restricted them. Well, there was Francis who feared nothing that continue to see me. It is in such moment you find your true friends, and I had two, Francis and my brother.

----
The power I'm thinking to take with him is Super-Dex and Comabt Sense. He will have too the ability to transform into a swarm of spider, and in swarm form, he would have elasticity, Clinging and a poison attack.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 14, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> @Brother Shatterstone: Here we have a perfect example for my rules-light philosophy. I would suggest two ways to handle Alicia.



I'm not much for rules light as it can lead to two people having different views of what could and should happen.



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> First: There are no different stats for Alicia, she just doesn't use her powers eben though she has them in theory. She might also not use some her skills I'd leave that up to you. But I would not create a different character for her.
> 
> Since she changes under stress that is not so much of a flaw and I would leave it up to you then she does or does not change so it could be an interesting story element but no real weakness.



I think it could quickly become lost in the story and I would also state that Bruce Banner changes under undue stress and that it is indeed a weakness.  Not having control of ones body or remember what one has been doing is indeed a weakness.  As I stated in the email I do agree it’s not an effective weakness for the game so I'll find someway to turn it into an effective weakness.



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Second: Much the same as above except that you take the change as a flaw (and gain your usual points through that) but in this case I will decide that you will or will not change at times. So the team could lack Mind's powers then they are threatened but Alicia is not. Or you might change then provoked at a time you really don't want to etc.




Ohhh I do like that, sorry group, but to be left to the whims of fate is hard not to like.  It would make her condition direr in nature and would also make it impossible to forget about why gaming and role-playing.



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Both are pretty fast solutions but if you propose something with harder rules that still works fast and easy then that's fine with me too.




I think I can solve this quickly and I'll start work on this soon.  I think I'm going to do the two different PL so that Alicia isn't totally worthless to the group if her affliction doesn't trigger, also it will help show her progress from the help of Professor X, and it clearly shows what she can and can't do rules wise.



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> @Calinon: I deffinatly LOVE your character idea. If you could find something other than telekinesis for Sharon I'd take her in right now. As it is you have to argue it out with Bro Shatterstone since I will not take too chars with teke.



I know that Calinon has posted since this was added but I'll toss my two cents into the pile.

I'm not sure how much of my character concept would change if her powers where anything other than mental.  Calinon if you truly need to please say so and I will look around for other powers that I think will work.

I'm sure someone is curious at my concept but I will admit after looking at some of yours that mine is rather half hazarded and very cluttered.  Which is much like my mind, I'll look at finding a way to fix this and addressing it to everyone else.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 14, 2004)

Edited my character, dropped the claws and gave him shadow tenticles and expanded his background, give it another look see Radiant and let me know what you think.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ohhh I do like that, sorry group, but to be left to the whims of fate is hard not to like. It would make her condition direr in nature and would also make it impossible to forget about why gaming and role-playing.




Couldn't agree with you more, it's always fun when you don't have any control over certain situations.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm sure someone is curious at my concept




I for one am curious


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 14, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> I for one am curious



and your one of the few who should have a better idea than most...  Hammerheads game.   Though its been vastly improved upon.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 14, 2004)

If anyone has the errata from before 1/1/04 could you please email it to me?  (Email is in the profile.)


----------



## Mimic (Mar 14, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> and your one of the few who should have a better idea than most...  Hammerheads game.   Though its been vastly improved upon.




Ahh, ok I remember now.

That reminds me to bug Hammerhead about starting that up again.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 14, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> That reminds me to bug Hammerhead about starting that up again.



yeah, it's that's time to do that again but I think a number of the other players never make it to the board anymore.  I liked my concept too much to simply let it collect dust so I have no idea if I'll bug Hammerhead about it again, I'm more than happy to play it here.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 14, 2004)

Radiant, any comments in regards to my 2nd concept?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 14, 2004)

Radiant, I shot you another email helping to detail how I would handle to transformation and such.  I didn't want to make it public knowledge if you don't want it to be so.

Everyone else I will post synopses when I truly know everything that will be included in this character.


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 14, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> @Hellzon: Maybe I missed sometng but I didn't get how that illusion power fits with the rest.




Note the "Machines only" flaw. Basically, Data's datalink power extends to screwing with cameras, robot and that sort of things. (Was thinking of adding Dazzle too, but decided against it)

...Of course, the real reason is that I had to actually find places to put leftover PP:s into, thus the maxed out powers, the Iron Will (D&D leftover - all psychics should have some decent will saves  ) and the spread out physical stats. Super-Intelligence and Photographic Memory is an afterthought too (one that I think fits, but an afterthought nevertheless).

edit: Those of you who read this before editing, don't worry. I'll stick to Frank. Updated version coming soon.


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 14, 2004)

> Ok, my concept will be a bit hard to manage and it fits less in the style of play, so I wil drop it. Anyway, Hellzone have come with a good concept that have too much similar powers. So I'll come with another concept soon...




How come everyone calls me Hell-zone?  Anyway, the robot wasn't that bad. Circumventing Asimovian laws is always fun, especially when Giskard's "Rule Zero" gets thrown into the mix.  As for the new concept - Whoa!


----------



## Radiant (Mar 14, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Radiant, any comments in regards to my 2nd concept?




Looks like it works. A shame, I liked your first idea I just have no idea how to handle it.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 14, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Edited my character, dropped the claws and gave him shadow tenticles and expanded his background, give it another look see Radiant and let me know what you think.




looks good. I hope you didn't drop the claws because I asked about them. I thought they have the real comic style. Either way the char is solid, good background and nice themed powers. Not to mention that a punk could give the team a bit character.
I allways found that such small details can give a char more color than a novel-length background story.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 14, 2004)

got a mail from Purityrose82, but who of you folks is that?
It was a good background. I didn't get if she's telekinetic, telepath or blue fire wielding whatever.
Plus this would be third telekinit/telepath to be thrown into the mix, you guys must be realy hot to get those powers.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Okie   I think perhaps basing it off of force field instead, which gives me my deflection extra, a snare extra (force attack), and isn't a stretch to include flight as an extra of it.  Just a question, but would you allow feats directly tied to my super-senses to have that flaw attached?  While I will meet the requirements of the feat even without my super-senses, these feats should vanish should I lose that power for any reason.  It's just a cost thing; not a big deal either way, but important when building the character.




Yes I would, just be aware that you become a more inviting target to loose your powers if you do stuff like that.
Just keep in mind that I want the characters to have different styles of powers if your forcefield effects are same as Shatterstone's teke the switch won't help.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 14, 2004)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> How come everyone calls me Hell-zone?  Anyway, the robot wasn't that bad. Circumventing Asimovian laws is always fun, especially when Giskard's "Rule Zero" gets thrown into the mix.




I've miss that rule 0, what is it? I was thinking to throw th law of humanity devellop by the robots of the city of robots... 



			
				Hellzon said:
			
		

> As for the new concept - Whoa




Thanks *Hellzon*!    I would not like to meet such mutant. It must be pretty scary to see him transform into a swarm...


----------



## Keia (Mar 14, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> got a mail from Purityrose82, but who of you folks is that?
> It was a good background. I didn't get if she's telekinetic, telepath or blue fire wielding whatever.
> Plus this would be third telekinit/telepath to be thrown into the mix, you guys must be realy hot to get those powers.





I believe that's Dark Nemesis, I have her in my Stargate game.  I'll let her know you have some questions.

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Mar 14, 2004)

@Radiant: How do you like my second concept?


----------



## Radiant (Mar 14, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> @Radiant: How do you like my second concept?




looks good to me.



> I believe that's Dark Nemesis, I have her in my Stargate game. I'll let her know you have some questions.




thanks Keia


----------



## Velmont (Mar 14, 2004)

I've finished the stats of my character. The poison of my swarm form, I used drain, but I see the save as a Fortitude, not a Will, as it is a poison.


*Tarentula*
Concept/Archetype: Totem / Spider Swarm

Real Name: Pierre-Paul Bélanger
Gender: male
Age: 19
Height: 5'10''
Weight: 170
Hair: black and short
Eyes: brown
Ethnicity: caucasian
Birthplace: Montreal
Occupation: student
Team Name: X-Men

*ABILITIES*
STR 10 +0
DEX 18 +4
CON 14 +2
INT 13 +1
WIS 14 +2
CHA 11 0

*SAVES*
DMG +2
FORT +2
REF +10
WILL +2

*MOVEMENT*
INIT +4
BASE SPD 30/60/120

*COMBAT*
BASE DEF 6
DEF 26
FLAT 24
MENTAL 18

BASE ATT 3
MELEE +7
RANGED +7
MENTAL +5

*SKILLS*
Acrobatics [14/4]
Balance [12/2]
Computer [2/1]
Drive [11/1]
Escape Artist [18/6]
Hide [14/4]
Language [-/1]
Listen [4/2]
Move Silently [14/4]
Search [2/1]
Spot [4/2]

*LANGUAGES*
English, French

*FEATS*
Attack Finesse (Add Dex instead of Str to melee attack)
Blind-Fight (Reduce penalty when blind)
Blinsight (See at 30ft in all conditions)
Dodge (+1 defence or +2 against one opponent)
Evasion (use reflex to save against damage)
Immunity(Poison) (immunity to poison)
Immunity(Critical Hit) (immunity to critical hit)
flaw - Restricted: Swarm Form

*POWERS*
Clinging [+6]
Combat Sense [+8]
Drain [+8]
extra: Secondary Effect
extra: Slow Recovery
flaw: Full Effect
flaw: Limited - One Attribute[Strength]
flaw: Restricted: Swarm Form
Elasticity [+2]
flaw:  Restricted: Swarm Form
Super-Dexterity [+6]

*COST*
abilities [20]
base att [9]
base def [12]
skills [14]
feats [13]
powers [52]
weakness [0]
total [120]
unspent [0]


----------



## Zhure (Mar 14, 2004)

*Effigy (redux)*

I rewrote the character in a simpler (and I believe, less abusive) build. From the last paragraph down...

The 'dragons' are telekinetic manifestations from Shane's mind. They only appear as dragons because that's what his mind is convinced they are. The professor is certain Shane could one day have full-blown telekinetic powers as good as anyone on the planet, but Shane doesn't believe that. The only evidence the professor is correct is Shane can manipulate some small weights with his mind alone, much as Jean Grey once did. Two of the dragon tattoos intercept any attack directed at Shane, even when he is not aware of the attack. This might indicate some sort of precognitive potential on his part, but he has displayed no other similar abilities. 

Shane can also 'harness the dragon within' and breathe flame, an odd manifestation of pyrokinesis and cryokinesis.

Name: Effigy	PL: 8
Characteristics
10 STR +0
16 DEX +3
16 CON +3
14 INT +2
12 WIS +1
12 CHA +1
							Cost: 20
Combat:
+5 melee (+5 base, +0 Str) +8 ranged (+5 base, +3 Dex)
15 Defense (10, +5 base), 16 Mental Defense (10, +5 base, +1Wis)
Hero Points: 4						Cost: 25

Saves: 
+5 Damage (+3 Con, +2 Toughness)
+5 Protection
+3 Fortitude (+3 Con)
+3 Reflex (+3 Dex)
+1 Will (+1 Wis)
+5 Mental Protection

Skills:
+2 Bluff (1 rank, +1 Cha)
+2 Concentration (1 rank, +1 Wis)
+5 Craft [tattooing] (3 ranks, +2 Int)
+2 Disable Device (1 rank, +1 Int)
+2 Disguise (1 rank, +1 Cha)
+4 Drive (1 rank, +3 Dex)
+3 Forgery (1 rank, +2 Int)
+2 Gather Information (1 rank, +1 Cha)
+4 Open Lock (1 rank, +3 Dex)
+7 Sense Motive (6 ranks, +1 Wis)
+7 Sleight of Hand (4 ranks, +3 Dex) 
+3 Swim (3 ranks, +0 Str)
24 Skill ranks						Cost: 12

Feats
Toughness, Power Immunity, Penetrating Attack [Flame Breath]
							Cost: 6

Powers:
- Animated Dragon Tattoos -
- Shapeshift 6, Extras: Duplication, Mental Link, Continuous, Movement, Shrinking, Flaws: Signature dragon shape, Powers only useable by duplicates (36 points)
- Protection 5 (10 points)
-Flame Breath -
Energy Blast 6, Extras: Area (as a cone), Flaws: No Range, Slow (6 points)
        Power Stunt: Same power, But cold special effect. (2 points)
- Telekinesis 1, Extras: Flight (3 points)
							Cost: 57	Total: 120
Weaknesses:
None

Notes: The Animated Dragon block of powers all go off at once. The dragons are some medium-sized, some small, some diminutive. They don't 'change size' while manifested. This is a zero-point concept flaw.


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 14, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I've miss that rule 0, what is it? I was thinking to throw th law of humanity devellop by the robots of the city of robots...




And now you're talking about stuff I know jack nothing about.  Rule Zero was developed by R Giskard Reventlov and R Daneel Oliwav in one of the novels that take place before the Foundation trilogy. Basically, it's Rule 1, but applied to the entire humanity (so the robots can allow individuals to be harmed if it helps humanity as a whole), and it trumps the other rules like rule 1 trumps rule 2 and so on. Maybe that's what you meant, it was a while since I read the books.

Anyway, off to twink... eeh, I mean tweak Data. I'm thinking more Smart Hero, less walking EMP cannon. See ya.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 14, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Yes I would, just be aware that you become a more inviting target to loose your powers if you do stuff like that.
> Just keep in mind that I want the characters to have different styles of powers if your forcefield effects are same as Shatterstone's teke the switch won't help.



Well, I have no idea what Shatterstone's powers are, just that they are telekinesis.  Some super secret stuff going down that makes it hard to build specifically to avoid similar powers.  But Telekinesis (grappling) and snare are two different animals, plus my super senses are my strongest power, so it shouldn't be much of an issue.

As for my super feats, they should vanish if I lose my super senses.  Hard to have things like all-around sight, blind-sight, etc, without my super senses.  Just makes her a normal human in her abilities if those get cancelled somehow.

I'll post my power build once I finish tinkering with it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Well, I have no idea what Shatterstone's powers are, just that they are telekinesis.  Some super secret stuff going down that makes it hard to build specifically to avoid similar powers.  But Telekinesis (grappling) and snare are two different animals, plus my super senses are my strongest power, so it shouldn't be much of an issue.




Its not very secret if you ask me, I'm just trying to get my ducks in a row, but I didn't mean to cause anyone any grief.  Anyhow my two base powers are Telepathy and Telekinesis.  I have no grappling with my powers and I don't see us being similar at all.   

Anyhow imagine Jean Grey, if you see her doing it, then you’re probably in my "territory."  (I use the last term very loosely as I believe you could have the same powers listed on two different character sheets and have to radical different characters.)


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey Radiant, I sent you an email with a basic character concept last night.  Did you get it?  The char's name was Angela Lane.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 14, 2004)

Removed to avoid confusion with the latest character post from me


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 14, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Hey Radiant, I sent you an email with a basic character concept last night.  Did you get it?  The char's name was Angela Lane.



Purityrose82, right?  If so yes Radiant did get it.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 14, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Hey Radiant, I sent you an email with a basic character concept last night.  Did you get it?  The char's name was Angela Lane.




I did, and I had some questions to it. You can see that a few posts before yours.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 14, 2004)

If one was to add the Duration flaw to a power and it dropped to *Concentration* would it still be a free action to maintain the power?  (well as long as you made your concentration check.

I’m just looking at a way to make my characters powers a little rough around the edges and to make her unsure of them.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 14, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If one was to add the Duration flaw to a power and it dropped to *Concentration* would it still be a free action to maintain the power?  (well as long as you made your concentration check.
> 
> I’m just looking at a way to make my characters powers a little rough around the edges and to make her unsure of them.




I think it would become a half action like all concentration powers.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 14, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> I think it would become a half action like all concentration powers.



Aye, yeah there it is on page 59 and 60...  Well can't do that it would really undermine my character.  Which is the bad thing about M&M all the flaws are to degrading for what I ever want to do with them...  Oh well.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 14, 2004)

@Calinon: Just two more questions, I couldn't find that automatic extra and what is the visible effect of your forcefield?


----------



## Mimic (Mar 14, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> looks good. I hope you didn't drop the claws because I asked about them. I thought they have the real comic style. Either way the char is solid, good background and nice themed powers. Not to mention that a punk could give the team a bit character.
> I allways found that such small details can give a char more color than a novel-length background story.




Don't worry, you didn't. After re-working his background he just didn't seem to be the in your face fighter type and once I envisioned the tenticles reaching out from the shadows the claws fell to the wayside, but they will probably make an appearance down the line.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 14, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> @Calinon: Just two more questions, I couldn't find that automatic extra and what is the visible effect of your forcefield?



Automatic extra for deflection is on page 65 of the main book.

The force field can just be a visible shimmering field of transparent force covering her body / clothing, when active.  Nothing fancy, but still obvious when used.  Not a big bubble like Magneto's, more a close fitting one.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Automatic extra for deflection is on page 65 of the main book.
> 
> The force field can just be a visible shimmering field of transparent force covering her body / clothing, when active.  Nothing fancy, but still obvious when used.  Not a big bubble like Magneto's, more a close fitting one.




thanks


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Automatic extra for deflection is on page 65 of the main book.



Calinon, could you post the info on the Automatic Extra?  if I remember right it’s from force field but I'm not seeing it in the new Errata.


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 14, 2004)

Now, here goes... Frank "Data" Morrisson v. 2.0, younger, more skilled, able to control even such simple machinery as fans, but without illusion. Can't believe I missed the animation power (machines only) on my first run. About the Amazing Saves: Those are the result of Data:s Super-Intelligence.

Hope that answers most questions. Whack me on the head if it doesn't.

DATA:

Frank Morrisson was born into a middle-class family in San Fransisco and lived a peaceful life there... until the age of 12, when his mutant powers developed. Suddenly, young Frank found himself able to communicate mentally with - and control - machines. He also gained the logical mind of a computer, complete with photographic memory and enhanced intelligence.

Being quite intelligent even before, Frank finally graduated from high school with good grades, and went on to college. He could certainly have graduated earlier, but he held back to hide his superhuman intelligence. Other than for his knack with computers, Frank's powers weren't really obvious, so he could live a peaceful life despite the anti-mutant sentiments.

Frank was quite bored with the less than challenging studies at college though, so he readily accepted when Professor X showed up, told him about the X-men, and asked for his help. Morrisson would move to Massachusetts and join the school there, as a "front" to not reveal the fact that he was a mutant... not yet anyway.

Finally, a worthy challenge for Frank "Data" Morrisson, cyberkinetic programmer.

DATA
Concept/Archetype: cyberkinetic

Real Name: Frank Morrisson
Gender: male
Age: 19
Height: 6'8''
Weight: 190
Hair: light brown
Eyes: brown
Ethnicity: caucasian
Birthplace: San Francisco
Occupation: student
Team Name: X-Men

*ABILITIES*
STR      13    +1
DEX      10     0
CON      12    +1
INT      14    +10
WIS      13    +1
CHA      10     0

*SAVES*
DMG      +1
FORT     +1
REF      +7
WILL     +8

*MOVEMENT*
INIT          0
BASE SPD     30/60/120

*COMBAT*
BASE DEF      0
DEF           10
FLAT          10
MENTAL        11

BASE ATT      0
MELEE         +1
RANGED         0
MENTAL        +1

*SKILLS*
Acrobatics*
Balance
Bluff
Climb  [1]
Computers*  [24/14]
Concentration  [1]
Craft  [10]
Demolitions*
Diplomacy
Disable Dev*  [18/8]
Disguise
Drive*
Escape Artist
Forgery  [10]
Gather Info
Handle Animal*
Hide
Innuendo*
Intimidate  [1]
Jump  [1]
Knowledge:  [10]
Listen  [1]
Medicine*
Move Silent
Open Lock*
Perform
Pilot*
Profession:  [1]
Read Lips*
Repair*  [18/8]
Ride*
Science:  [10]
	computers  [19/9]
	robotics  [18/8]
	mathematics  [18/8]
Search  [10]
Sense Motive  [1]
Sleight/Hand*
Spot  [1]
Survival  [1]
Swim  [1]
Taunt

*FEATS*
 Photographic Memory (recall anything seen/read/experienced)
 Skill Focus: Computers (+3 to one skill)
 Radio Hearing (Super) (can hear radio signals)
 Radio Broadcasting (Super) (can transmit radio signals)
 Detect: electronics (Super) (detect specific, spot (-1 per 10 ft))
 Talented: Disable device/Repair (+2 to two related skills)

*POWERS*
 Datalink [+8]
 Super-Intelligence [+8]
 Amazing Save - Reflex [+7]
 Amazing Save - Will [+7]
 Animation [+8]
   flaw: Limited - Only Machines [+8]
 Comprehend [+8]


----------



## Calinon (Mar 14, 2004)

No no, the "Automatic" extra applies only to deflection.  Page 65.

"Your Deflection allows you to deflect attacks you do not expect (including surprise attacks), but you still need to make a power check to successfully deflect the attack."


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 14, 2004)

Someone told me to take a look at this game, so I'll throw out a character concept and see what happens.



Melville Lundon -- Darkness
_School was brutal -- I hated it.  Then again, now, I can't stop hearing their screams._

When Melville was 14, a group of other boys cornered him and beat him unconscious.  This was a weekly occurrence, but Melville was afraid that if he told someone, the beatings would just get worse.

On March 18, 1973, Melville Lundon ceased to be the victim.  Just as he felt himself losing consciousness, he remembered everything about that moment -- the taste of the blood in his mouth, the thrum of the shouts of the other boys, the throbbing bruises and scrapes all over his arms as he tried to protect himself.  And then it happened -- the Darkness came over him.

_It's kinda like I'm not there when It comes.  I know It's there, and It knows I'm here, but we don't talk much to one another.  I try to stop it... it's so unrelenting and cold... but... I kinda like it..._


The Darkness is how Melville refers to his powers -- not completely under his control, when the Darkness comes over him, Melville becomes cloaked entirely in a palpable darkness, which reaches out and attacks his foes.  It bludgeons them mercilessly like cold steel, or saps their life away.  While he can call on it at his discretion now, he is generally loath to do so unless absolutelynecessary.  Beyond that, Melville Lundon himself is brilliant physician, aided by an X-gene powered intellect.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> No no, the "Automatic" extra applies only to deflection.  Page 65.




Great I feel retarded now...    (Thanks for answering a stupid question though.)

I'm obviously thinking of something else but I’ll ask you cause I think you would remember, in the previous errata didn't force shield you to cost 3 PP per a level but you got a "free/bonus" extra or am I just mental?


----------



## Radiant (Mar 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> No no, the "Automatic" extra applies only to deflection.  Page 65.
> 
> "Your Deflection allows you to deflect attacks you do not expect (including surprise attacks), but you still need to make a power check to successfully deflect the attack."




the deflection will still only work if your forcefield is up though as it is an extea of that. Or can anyone tell me something else?


----------



## Velenne (Mar 14, 2004)

*My first attempt...*

Here's my first attempt at a M&M character build!  I know what I want in my head, and I can only hope that translated to the right mechanics.  If not, someone please tell me! 

~~

*Quantum*
Concept/Archetype: Original

Real Name: Roger Clive Stephenson Jr.
Gender: Male
Age: 22
Height: 6'1''
Weight: 155
Hair: Black, long
Eyes: Blue
Ethnicity: Caucasian
Birthplace: East Grinstead, Britain
Occupation: Scientist
Team Name: X-Men

*ABILITIES*
STR 10 +0
DEX 14 +2
CON 12 +1
INT 20 +5
WIS 16 +3
CHA 14 +2

*SAVES*
DMG +1
FORT +1
REF +2
WILL +3

*MOVEMENT*
INIT +6
BASE SPD 30/60/120

*COMBAT*
BASE DEF 8
DEF 18
FLAT 16
MENTAL 19

BASE ATT 4
MELEE +4
RANGED +6
MENTAL +7

*SKILLS*
Computer [8/3]
Disable Device [7/2]
Language [-/5]
Science(Quantum Physics) [10/5]
Science(Mathematics) [10/5]
Science(Physics) [9/4]


*LANGUAGES*
English, Russian, French, Japanese, Spanish, Latin

*FEATS*
Expertise
Improved Initiative
Power Stunt(Cosmic – Teleportation)

*POWERS*
Cosmic Power [+6]
--Boost: Dexterity (Extra)
--Missing Effect: Force Field (Flaw)
--Energy Blast: Light (Stun)
--Flight (30')
--Granted Immunities: Aging, Exhaustion, Starvation, Suffocation, Pressure, Light, Gravity, Radiation
--Weakness: Becomes living light when using power; cannot interact with physical objects.  Vulnerable to Darkness.(?)

*COST*
abilities [24]
base att [12]
base def [16]
skills [24]
feats [6]
powers [48]
weakness [-10]
total [120]
unspent [0]


----------



## Calinon (Mar 14, 2004)

2 points and you got a free extra actually.

But yup, it won't work if my force field isn't up.  Neither will flight, and I can't snare if I don't have FF up.  I never really wanted force field, but couldn't justify snare and flight as extra's of deflection.  If I can do that, it would fit the way I envision her a bit better.  Kinda like a new power I suppose; I was just trying to do a build based on the pre made powers in the book.

Cost would be 1(base)+1(deflection)+1(flight)+1(snare), so 4 PP per rank or something like that.  Anyway, i'm rambling now   However you want it is cool.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> 2 points and you got a free extra actually.
> 
> But yup, it won't work if my force field isn't up.  Neither will flight, and I can't snare if I don't have FF up.  I never really wanted force field, but couldn't justify snare and flight as extra's of deflection.  If I can do that, it would fit the way I envision her a bit better.  Kinda like a new power I suppose; I was just trying to do a build based on the pre made powers in the book.
> 
> Cost would be 1(base)+1(deflection)+1(flight)+1(snare), so 4 PP per rank or something like that.  Anyway, i'm rambling now   However you want it is cool.




if you can explain how exactly you imagine her powers we can make and exception but so far I do not get what your target is with that deflecton/flight/super-sense combination.
I just don't get it.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 14, 2004)

Heh, I have no 'target' in mind.  These are her powers.  

Her super-senses is how she started off.  Her deflection, being automatic, seemed a good fit for her senses, working on its own to try to keep her from harm (triggered by a 'sixth' sense sorta thing).  Won't help her if a truck flies at her, but bullets, energy blasts, punches... those it can help with.  Thanks to training, she's learned to use these force tendrils that appear out of her to tie up people (snare).  And flight... well come on, flight is just cool 

Long term plans I don't have, other than making her current powers stronger.  I could see maybe adding the "slow" power to her, and maybe close range energy blasts, or better yet, learning to use these force tendrils as a whip.  Long way from any of that though.

I wrote the background and want to have the powers work with that, rather than the other way around.  It all fits up in my brain, and it all works with force field too, I just never considered actually having one until trying to create the power scheme.  If I have force field, it works well too, since as you saw in my little story, she was a tad overly cocky in the alley and not really afraid of four armed goons.
I have made so many characters for my own game, coming up with an original one is tough.  So I love my concept, and am happy enough with my power build if you want to stick with it as is.  I'm not trying to min-max or anything, just trying to get her to fit with my background.  If you have any suggestions on it, fire away


----------



## Calinon (Mar 14, 2004)

Duh... might work better given what I just typed to build deflection and snare off of super senses, and put flight as a seperate power.  Ends up being 6 less in cost overall, and no force field, but it might make sense.  Whatcha think?


----------



## Radiant (Mar 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Duh... might work better given what I just typed to build deflection and snare off of super senses, and put flight as a seperate power.  Ends up being 6 less in cost overall, and no force field, but it might make sense.  Whatcha think?




sounds good. I would give you the deflection as an extra to your super sensesm, I could see that working but the flight and snare you have to solve yourself. These just don't make much sense to me.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 15, 2004)

I remember, but I'm at a loss as to what to do, unless I just stick with my force field idea for my non-super-senses power.  I considered motion control (similar to kinetic energy control), but with snare instead of an energy blast as the base and deflection instead of force field as an extra, but dunno how well that will work; at least it gives me the flight option though.

I originally viewed my super senses as seperate, and the longer I work on the character the more confusing it is becoming.  So if you have any thoughts on how to build the character I made the background for, I'm all ears.  I'm running short on ideas.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I remember, but I'm at a loss as to what to do, unless I just stick with my force field idea for my non-super-senses power.  I considered motion control (similar to kinetic energy control), but with snare instead of an energy blast as the base and deflection instead of force field as an extra, but dunno how well that will work; at least it gives me the flight option though.
> 
> I originally viewed my super senses as seperate, and the longer I work on the character the more confusing it is becoming.  So if you have any thoughts on how to build the character I made the background for, I'm all ears.  I'm running short on ideas.




just take the powers you want. I was just asking questions, I have no intention of forcing the characters to be one way or the other.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 15, 2004)

*faint* *plop* *watch Enterprise*

I'll work on it later tonight.  Sometimes making characters is sooo tough.  I don't envy you making the Marvel Villians in the least, or any NPC X-Men.  I know how hard it is to just make up villians without having to use a template.  Making a PC may be tough, but making all the NPC's wears on you.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Sometimes making characters is sooo tough.  I don't envy you making the Marvel Villians in the least, or any NPC X-Men.  I know how hard it is to just make up villians without having to use a template.  Making a PC may be tough, but making all the NPC's wears on you.




@Calinon: Yeah, and what I see up yo now, is many good mutant, but I must say that you are making great job in the EPIC game...

@Radiant: I know it may be a bit soon, but I wanted to know when do you expect that game to start or/and when will the audition start to join the X-Men (I didn't count, but it seems we are a lot interested).


----------



## Radiant (Mar 15, 2004)

@Hellzon: you char looks pretty good

@Velenne: *sob* you know your ideas are all really fine but so far I didn't see a way to integrate them in the game. If you want to give it another shot I can only advice you to stay away from cosmic powers. 

@Calinon: It could be worse, at least I only have to fit finished chars into rules instead of having to work up the whole idea first.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 15, 2004)

*pout*  Can you give me an idea of the game and that way I can create a character to fit that?


----------



## Radiant (Mar 15, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *pout*  Can you give me an idea of the game and that way I can create a character to fit that?




if I look at what is around at the moment I will probably kiss your feet if you create some kind of close combat fighter/powerhouse/shootist, whatever as long as its not flying and controlling some kind of force to shoot or ensnare people with.


----------



## Keia (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm wokring up my flying fire energy projector, currently, should be finished by morning.  Still messing with the containment idea. . . .

Keia


----------



## Velenne (Mar 15, 2004)

> Transfer - as the normal ability, used to drain STR and CON. The drained attributes go into a 'pool'. The pool determines Flex's current size per the Growth chart. I'm not sure what the ratio would be yet but imagine something to the effect of: 0-20 points in the Pool = Medium. 20-40 = Large. 40-60 = Huge? The attributes drain away when he sleeps (or perhaps at a fixed rate), or can be used for Healing his own wounds.   He can only transfer from living animal matter.
> 
> ~~
> 
> @Velenne: I would go for something less complicated. I don't want this to grow into math homework.




I keep coming back to this idea.  I like Flex. 

So how about this:

Absorbtion
--Boost
--Extra(Healing)
--Flaw(Melee damage from a living source only)

Growth(4 ranks; Fixed?)
--Flaw: Must have at least 10 points of Absorbed damage bonus to activate.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 15, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> I keep coming back to this idea.  I like Flex.




Me too.  I really like that idea. 

PS:  Make him a little more social than your last character.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 15, 2004)

A night of TV watching sure clears the mind.  I've completed my character, based solely on super senses with deflection.  I took your original advice and added a weapon, and made her a tad more 'gritty' in combat, rather than someone who simply subdues her opponents with a snare.  No flight either.

I just want to take the time to adjust her background, then will post the whole thing.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 15, 2004)

*A Story of Sharon
*The rain poured down, cold and hard. Here on the roof above the dark streets, she had no cover, but she didn’t mind. To her senses it was like music; every drop created its own sound, it’s own unique motion. In the darkness, it would be hard to locate the girl she’d been sent to find; but the rain would make it easy, at least for her. She closed her eyes and let her senses take in all the sounds of the rain and streets.

She couldn’t help smiling as she remembered Charles teaching her this trick. He’d kept her from going mad as her mutant gene forced her senses to overload.  She'd stood on the roof of his mansion, with him watching from below, on a rainy night like this.  “Your senses are not your enemy, Sharon. They are your allies. Now focus, close your eyes and tell me what you see.”  Eyes closed, she learned to use her senses to see where others could not. She couldn’t be blinded or fooled by tricks of light and shadow. If she took her time, she could hear heartbeats.

_Where you going, chica?_

_Yah, don’t ya wanna play wit us?_

_We could be good friends._

The scream of the girl and laughter of the thugs brought her out of her brief memory. She focused on the sound and stood, turning to get her bearings. It was nearby. Maybe two blocks at most, in the alley. She paused at the edge of the roof. I was easily thirty feet across the street. Cake.

She grabbed her Thunderstick from her belt and flicked it into its fully open form.  With a running leap, she put its end to the roof and triggered an energy blast, propelling her across the street.  She landed hard, tumbling across the gravelly rooftop.  She paused and listened and felt with her senses again.  The sounds of the alley flooded to her ears and she could feel the movements of the men within along her skin. The girl was there and they had her trapped.

_One block. Faster,_ she thought to herself.  She rushed to the fire escape, sliding down the ladder and landing with a soft splash.  She ran down the alleyway and across the quiet street.

_Four of them,_ she said to herself as she came up on the edge of the alley.  She looked down the alley, breathing in the scents.  _Thugs,_ she thought, spotting the three thugs around the teenaged girl, but paying more attention to the leader hiding in the shadows.  _Just one gun,_ she thought, smelling the distinctive oil, even through the rain.  Something pulled her senses to the girl. A faint blue glow surrounded the her.

“A mutant,” she whispered, not really surprised.  It was the only reason Charles would have sent her.  “Well, not a mutant yet, but soon,” she said to herself.  She could see the mutant gene, even before it was active.  A gift she supposed.  It used to be dangerous.  Her look would trigger it; she’d make a mutant come immediately to his or her power just at a glance.  It was nearly always painful, sometimes fatal.

Charles had taught her to control that too, she remembered.  “It’s amazing what you can see about a person if you know what to look for,” he’d told her.  He’d certainly seen more than just a scared mutant in her.

“Don’t hurt me, please,” the girl pleaded.

She snapped back to the present again, looking down into the alley.

She ran into the alley, feet splashing in the water gathered from the storm.  “He won’t,” she growled, planting her staff and leaping forward, kicking the closest goon in the back of the head, sending him into the brick wall with a crunch.  He didn’t get up.  The other two turned towards her, one holding the girl, the other pulling a gun.  Shots rang out, but she didn’t flinch.  Tendrils of force sprung from her, slapping the bullets aside even as they flew at her.  She grabbed the man by the wrist, turning it until he fell to his knees in pain.  He dropped his gun and she jabbed the end of her staff into him, triggering sudden energy pulse.  He groaned and collapsed.

“Get lost,” she said at the man with the knife. He pressed it to the girls’ throat with a grin.  She felt motion behind her.  Another string of force leapt from her back, grabbing it just before it hit her head.  She pushed back and slammed the bat into the head of the man who had swung it.  “Let her go. Last warning,” she said.

“Or what, freak? I can slice her before you can do anything.”

It was going to happen; her senses felt it.  The girl’s powers were manifesting.  If the fool couldn’t see it, it wasn’t up to her to save him.

“_Have you found her, Sharon?_”

“_Bad time to talk, Charles,_” she replied.

“_Don’t let her hur…_”

“_I know! I know!_”

She sighed and made her staff collapse, hurling the now smaller weapon at the man with the knife.  It struck him in the forehead even as the girl burst into flames with a scream.  The thug fell backwards from the hit in the forehead and the blast of fire, but was not seriously hurt.  Well, not fatally anyway.  He’d definitely carry some scars from that.  Charles wouldn’t like that part.  She should have acted sooner.  Oh well, another lecture wouldn’t hurt.

The girl collapsed in tears, her clothing burned away.  Sharon hadn’t expected that.  The rain beat down, extinguishing her flames.  She recovered her Thunder Stick and holstered it.  The goons slunk into the darkness, fleeing from the two mutants.  Sharon poked the knocked out goon with her toe until he woke up.  “Get lost,” she said to him too.  Originality wasn’t her strong suit.  

Sharon took off her long leather coat, kneeling in the inch deep water and wrapping it around the teen.  _She’s barely younger than I was,_ she mused.

“Help me,” the girl sobbed.

“I can’t,” Sharon said with sympathy.  “But I know someone who can.”  Police sirens sounded in the distance.  She helped the girl to her feet and pulled her close.  “Hold on to me,” she said, and led the girl out of the alley and down the street to where she'd left her motorcycle.  Putting her helmet on the girl, she helped her on board.  "Hold on to me," she said again, and the two rode off into the rain.

*Later...*
“What will you do with her?” Sharon asked. Her clothes were still damp, and her hair was starting to go to hell.  She sighed and fidgetted with it in the mirror a moment, then gave up.  She pulled her coat from the chair.

“Help her control her powers; give her a place to feel safe.”

“Same old, same old, hmm?”

“You did well in finding her so quickly, Sharon, though you should have been better prepared for her powers manifesting,” Xavier said to her.

She smiled, despite her mood.  Some things about Charles were so predictable.

“I heard that,” he said with good humor. She shrugged. “Fine, no lecture tonight.  You could stay, you know.  I could use your help in finding other mutants.”

“You have my help whenever you need it Charles, you know that.  Just like you know I won’t stay.  I like my job. It pays the bills and I don’t have to fight mutants to do it.”  She bent down and kissed him on the cheek before walking towards the door, pulling her coat on over her damp clothes.  “You could call on me at home time to time.”

“Your home is here, Sharon,” Xavier said.

“You never give up," she said, smiling at him before becoming serious again.  "I mean it Charles.  If you need me for anything, just call.  I owe you so much,” she said quietly, closing the door and walking back into the rain and her motercycle.

_Notes:  In this story, Sharon would have used hero points to accomplish some of her deeds.  The 'flight' between buildings as a temporary extra of energy blast on her Thunder Stick.  The bat strike a temporary addition of the 'reflection' extra to deflection._


*Background*
Sharon’s mutant powers manifested when she was a young teen.  Her senses began magnifying.  At first, doctors thought she had a mental disorder, and indeed, so did she.  She was committed to a mental institution, where she was under nearly constant sedation.  Her mutant powers became uncontrollable, with strange tendrils of force striking out at the nurses trying to inject her with drugs.  But the worst came shortly after her immunity surfaced.  Upon looking at any person who had a latent mutant gene, the person’s powers exploded to the surface.  This was nearly always painful and damaging to the person in question, and in the case of a nurse at the institute, fatal.  After the death of the nurse, someone at the institute called on Charles Xavier.

He took her from the institute and trained her to control her abilities.  After a year of near total seclusion, they finally managed to control her gene activation power.  Slowly, he helped her learn to use her senses, and control her strange tendrils that reacted often against her will or knowledge.

When she turned 18 and graduated from school, she attended the police academy.  She graduated with honors from the academy and was a police officer for three years, when her mutant abilities became known.  She left to avoid the building anger that was being directed at her and formed her own private investigation business.  She has worked at that ever since, helping Charles whenever he calls on her services.  She specializes in finding runaways, and he has called on her to find mutants several times.

*Description*
Sharon is an attractive woman with an strong build.  From her appearance, you can tell she takes good care of herself.  When working, she dresses in simple clothes; jeans, t-shirts, sturdy hiking boots or cowboy boots, depending on the situation.  Most of the time, she is either in an ankle length leather trenchcoat, or her brown leather bomber jacket.  Otherwise, she dresses as she feels, often in light dresses when the weather permits and she's not riding her motorcycle.  She doesn't often wear makeup beyond lipstick, and keeps her hair fairly short, just below shoulder length.

As mentioned, she has a motorcycle, an aging black honda.  Other than that, she keeps standard PI gear handy.  A data organizer, cell phone, camera and so forth.  Her most prized equipment is what she lovingly calls her Thunder Stick.  It's a collapseable quarterstaff made of Adamantium (or whatever strong metal our beloved GM will let it be made of   ).  When collapsed, it is about 18 inches long.  Fully extended, it is about six feet in length.  Both ends are hollow, and it has the ability to discharge lethal kinetic energy blasts, or a kinetic stun blast (as the power).  She has a holster she keeps under her jacket.

_Note:  A good description would be a force lance from the TV series, Andromeda._

Her super senses give off no noticeable effect themselves, but her deflection power manifests itself as transparent, pale green tendrils of energy, which snake out from her body to swat away objects whether they be bullets, energy blasts, bats, punches or kicks.

_Note:  A good description would be from the Final Fantasy Movie, the creatures they are battling have similar coloration and appearance to her tendrils._

*SHAR*
Real Name: Sharon McAllister
Gender: Female
Age: 25
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 140 Pounds
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Brown
Ethnicity: Caucasian
Birthplace: New York
Occupation: Private Investigator
Team Name: X-Men

*ABILITIES*
STR      12    +1
DEX      18    +4
CON      12    +1
INT      12    +1
WIS      14    +2
CHA      14    +2

*SAVES*
DMG      +1
FORT     +1
REF      +4
WILL     +2

*MOVEMENT*
INIT         +4
BASE SPD     30/60/120

*COMBAT*
BASE DEF      4
...DEF           18
...FLAT          14
...MENTAL        16
BASE ATT      4
...MELEE         +8
...RANGED        +8
...MENTAL        +6

*SKILLS*
Balance  [4]
Bluff  [4/2]
Climb  [3/2]
Concentration  [2]
Craft  [1]
Diplomacy  [6/2] +2 synergy bonus
Disguise  [2]
Drive*  [6/2]
Escape Artist  [4]
Forgery  [1]
Gather Info  [7/5]
Hide  [6/2]
Innuendo*  [6/2] +2 synergy bonus
Intimidate  [4/2]
Jump  [1]
Knowledge, Untrained  [1]
Listen  [12/2] +8 super senses
Medicine*  [3/1]
Move Silent  [5/1]
Perform  [2]
Profession: Private Investigator  [7/5]
Sciences, Untrained  [1]
Search  [13/4] +8 super senses
Sense Motive  [8/6]
Spot  [12/2] +8 super senses
Survival  [12/2] +8 super senses
Swim  [1]
Taunt  [2]

*FEATS*
Track (can track target across terrain)
Attack Finesse  (use dex mod. for melee attacks)
The following feats are linked to super-senses:
...All-Around Sight (Super) (+4 vs surprise, can't be flanked)
...Blind Sight (Super) (can use another sense as sight)
...Detect (Super) (detect mutants, spot (-1 per 10 ft))
...Penetrating Vision (Super) (can see through solid objects)
...Radio Hearing (Super) (can hear radio signals)
...Scent (Super) (can detect people, foes, etc. (dc 10))
...See Invisible (Super) (can see invisible targets)
...True Sight (Super) (unaffected by illusions)
...Ultra Hearing (Super) (can hear low and high pitched noises)

*POWERS*
Super-Senses [+8]
..extra: deflection [+8]
....stunt: catch [+8]
....extra: automatic [+8]

*EQUIPMENT*
Thunder Stick [+6S]
..stunt: stun [+6]
..stunt: energy blast [+6L]

*COST*
abilities    [22]
base att     [12]
base def     [8]
skills       [21]
feats        [13]
powers       [44]
weakness     [0]
total        [120]
unspent      [0]

_Yay, I really like how this turned out.  I deleted my old post contents to avoid confusion._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 15, 2004)

Well theirs no real story for my character(s) but I think you will understand why after reading this:

The session had gone well, or so thought the man that sat behind the dark mahogany desk.  He absently and rhythmical tapped the metal of the wheelchair while he contemplated the session he had just had.  He slightly corrected himself as a slight frown cresses his face, _ I suspect, the first of many._

Realizing that contemplating the future would not make his work go away he turns to the keyboard and started typing the record for his new patient into the ever-growing database.

*Last Name: * Emmrich
*First Name :* Alicia
*Middle Initial :* L
*Gender :*Female
*Age :*19            


He paused a look of sadness forming upon his baldhead as he is unable to stop himself from reflecting upon the situation, _Sad that something so powerful, that could help mankind so much, could be so fragile and broken…_  He stared slightly at the screen for a few seconds before choosing another word, _shattered._

He pushes his negative thoughts aside determined to make it through the forum this time with out stopping.

*Diagnosis :* Subject suffers from Multiple Personality Disorder, MPS, with Alicia being the primary persona while the other persona, a Mistress Mind, is a guardian persona that comes into the foreground only when Alicia feels threatened.  There are a few things that make this case unusual.

1)  Both persona show the ability for heightened psychic powers but there seems to be little to no connection between them.  Alicia shows minor powers, but seems capable of much more.  While the Mistress Mind persona shows major powers that are shocking when one considers the lack of training that either persona has had.

2) The Mistress Mind persona though a guardian persona is unlike anyone I have ever see or heard of.  Must guardian persona are motherly and productive while Mistress Mind is an aggressive and  destructive force that gives no sign of concern over the danger it places Alicia in. 

3) Most suffers of MSP so some signs of change between personas, a slight inflection of the voice and a change in body language that a person who is trained can pick up upon but Mistress Mind causes a full blown physical transform.  The Mistress Mind persona is physical taller and stronger than Alicia and is also more commanding.  From what I’ve gathered the commanding nature was originally part of Alicia but with her shattered psyche that part of her essence was transferred.  The Mistress Mind persona not only transforms Alicia’s body but also transforms her clothing as Mistress Mind is always clad in a black vinyl dominatrix suit. 

*Treatment :* I suspect treatment to be slow as the real cause of the Mistress Mind persona is unknown to Alicia and Mistress Mind has been less than corporative of speaking upon it.  As I draw upon my own conclusions of the nature of Mistress Mind I’m filled with deep regret at what must have happened to Alicia and I have little doubt that her shattered psyche and MSP is brought upon by one catastrophic event in her life.  I believe that the Mistress Mind persona was subconsciously created to reestablish the control that Alicia needed.  This is nothing groundbreaking as this is the usual function of guardian persona but the dominatrix nature, an obvious symbol of sexual control, makes me be that Alicia was the victim of a rape.



Alicia Emmrich 
*Gender :*Female
*Age :*19            
*Height :* 5’4
*Weight :* 105
*Eyes :* Dark Green                  
*Hair :* Auburn                        

*Power Level :* 5 [75 total]
*Known Languages :* English, Latin, French, German

-------------------------------------------------------
Abilities  [ 26PP]
*Strength :* 10 
*Dexterity :* 16 
*Constitution :*14
*Intelligence :*16 
*Wisdom :*16 
*Charisma :*14

-------------------------------------------------------

*Armor Class :* 18 [ BASE (10) + DEFENSE (4) + DEX (3) + DODGE (1)]

*Flatfooted Armor Class :* 14

-------------------------------------------------------

*Save vs. Damage :* Unsure
*Save vs. Fortitude :* 2
*Save vs. Reflex :* 2
*Save vs. Will :* 2


-------------------------------------------------------

*Initiative Modifier :* +2 
*Base Attack Bonus :* +0	[0 PP]
*Base Defense Bonus:* +4	[8 PP]

*Melee Attack Bonus :* +0
*Ranged Attack Bonus :* +3

-------------------------------------------------------

Powers  [32 PP]

POWER: Telekinesis [+5 pp per rank + 0/20 total] 4 Ranks 
SOURCE: Mutation 
- SPECIAL: None
- EXTRAS: Energy Blast, Flight, Force Field
- FLAWS: None
- STUNTS: None
------------------------------------- 
POWER: Telepathy [+4 pp per rank + 0/12 total]  3 Ranks 
- SOURCE: Mutation 
- SPECIAL: None 
- EXTRAS: Group Link, Memory Alteration
- FLAWS: None
- STUNTS: 
------------------------------------- 
POWER: None [0 pp per rank/0 total] 0 Ranks 
- SOURCE: Mutation 
- SPECIAL: None 
- EXTRAS: None 
- FLAWS: None 
- STUNTS: None 
------------------------------------- 
POWER: None[0 pp per rank/0 total] 0 Ranks 
- SOURCE: Mutation 
- SPECIAL: None 
- EXTRAS: None 
- FLAWS: None 
- STUNTS: None 

-------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------

Skills		[11 PP]

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken
Acrobatics /10 (DEX +3) 5 Ranks
Balance /10 (DEX +3) 3 Ranks
Knowledge: History /5 (INT +2) 3 Ranks
Languages: Latin, French, German, Greek /No Skill Check 4 Ranks
Perform; Violin, Flute, Piano, Guitar, Dancing, Singing /10 (CHA +2) 6 Ranks

-------------------------------------------------------

Feats	[8 PP]
Attractive
Dodge
Photographic Memory
Psychic Awareness

Weakness:		[-10 PP]

*Transformation*; When Alicia feels threatened her “Mistress Mind” persona will come to the front to alleviate the danger.  A successful will check (DC 15) will strive off this change for one round.  (The next round check gives an  extra +1 to the check)

*Base Speed:* 30 feet
*Costumes :* I haven't thought of one yet for Alica but I must admit I'm quite found of Jean Gery's X-Factor costume.  (Red with a yellow X)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------


Mistress Mind
*Gender :*Female
*Age :*20 (Apparent mid to late 20’s)
*Height :*5’7” 
*Weight :*126
*Eyes :*Icy Pale Blue
*Hair :*Raven-haired black

*Power Level :* 8                                           [120 PP]
*Known Languages :* English

-------------------------------------------------------
Abilities  [30 PP]
*Strength :*10 
*Dexterity :*16 
*Constitution :*14
*Intelligence :*16 
*Wisdom :* 16 
*Charisma :*18 


-------------------------------------------------------

*Armor Class :* 21 [ BASE (10) + DEFENSE (8) + DEX (3)]

*Flatfooted Armor Class :* 18

-------------------------------------------------------

*Save vs. Damage :* Unsure
*Save vs. Fortitude :* 3
*Save vs. Reflex :* 3
*Save vs. Will :* 5


-------------------------------------------------------

*Initiative Modifier :* +3 
*Base Attack Bonus :* +0	[0 PP]
*Base Defense Bonus:* +7	[14 PP]

*Melee Attack Bonus :* +3
*Ranged Attack Bonus :* +5

-------------------------------------------------------

Powers  [74 PP]

POWER: Telekinesis [+6 pp per rank + 0/30 total] 5 Ranks 
SOURCE: Mutation 
- SPECIAL: None
- EXTRAS: Energy Blast, Flight, Force Field, Mental Shield
- FLAWS: None 
- STUNTS: None
------------------------------------- 
POWER: Telepathy [+3 pp per rank + 2/14 total] 4 Ranks 
- SOURCE: Mutation 
- SPECIAL: None 
- EXTRAS: Mind Control
- FLAWS: None
- STUNTS: Mental Link
------------------------------------- 
POWER: Mental Blasts [5 pp per rank/30 total] 6 Ranks 
- SOURCE: Mutation 
- SPECIAL: None 
- EXTRAS: Mental Assault, Duration: Sustained 
- FLAWS: None
- STUNTS: None 
------------------------------------- 
POWER: Amazing Save: Will Power [1 pp per rank/2 total] 2 Ranks 
- SOURCE: Mutation 
- SPECIAL: None 
- EXTRAS: None 
- FLAWS: None 
- STUNTS: None 

-------------------------------------------------------

Skills		[4 PP]
Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken
Acrobatics /7 (DEX +3) 5 Ranks
Balance /7 (DEX +3) 3 Ranks

-------------------------------------------------------

Feats	[6 PP]
Attractive
Indomitable Will
Psychic Awareness

-------------------------------------------------------

Weakness:		[-10 PP]

*Berserker*; The “Mistress Mind” persona is filled with savage anger and extreme rage that Alicia could not cope with and when free it’s a danger to all.  At the start of each round of combat, the “Mistress Mind” must make a Will saving throw (DC 20). If the save fails “Mistress Mind” goes berserk.  “Mistress Mind” loses any dodge bonuses to Defense and must take the full attack option as often as possible, only taking other actions to get into range of potential opponents. “Mistress Mind” does not snap out of the berserk state until all potential opponents are defeated. Then the player may make another Will save (DC 20). If it fails, “Mistress Mind” will attack an ally or bystander. “Mistress Mind” gets a new saving throw each round, with a cumulative +l bonus, to come out of the berserk state. A successful Diplomacy check (DC 20) by an ally who tries to calm down “Mistress Mind” she gets +2 bonus on the Will save, but a failed Diplomacy check or Will save makes the character who attempted the Diplomacy check “Mistress Mind” next target.

*Transformation*; when “Mistress Mind” comes to the forefront Alicia immediately tries to reestablish her dominance after combat.  A successful will check (DC 15) by “Mistress Mind” will strive off this change for one hour.  The difficulty class increases by +1 each hour until Alicia reestablishes her dominance..

Note: Alicia cannot reestablish her control when “Mistress Mind” is berserk.  The difficulty class does increases by +1 for each round “Mistress Mind” is berserk.

*Base Speed:* 30 feet

*Costumes :* "Mistress Mind”, wears the typical black leather lace up corset, garters, a black stiletto high heel shoes commonly associated with a dominatrix.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 15, 2004)

Anyhow, my character is very complex...  or at least the sheet can be hard to read so I will take questions and comments about it for everyone. 

Also I'll work on a true history tonight and tomorrow.   (Also I'm sure the numbers are fouled up and aren't correct on the saving throws.  I know I didn't adjust them before I finally posted my rough draft.)


----------



## Calinon (Mar 15, 2004)

Information overload! *head explodes*

Can she bake?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Can she bake?




Depends on which persona your asking...


----------



## Keia (Mar 15, 2004)

*Submitted for your approval (suggestions welcome)*

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine]* 
Secret Identity

*Age:* 21
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6'2"
*Weight:* 200 lbs
*Eyes:* Amber, Burning Flames
*Hair:* Curly Blonde, to shoulders
*Skin:* Tanned

*Nationality:* American, Mixed descent
*Current Residence:* 
*Current Work:* Former College Football Player, Out of work

*Attributes: * [Cost 28 pts.] 
*STR:* 12 +1
*DEX:* 20 +5
*CON:* 14 +2
*INT:* 16 +3
*WIS:* 10 +0
*CHA:* 16 +3

*Defense:* 28 [10 + 5 Dex + 6 Power (Super Dex) + 1 Dodge (Feat) + 6 Purchased] [cost 12 pts.] 
*Initiative:* +11 [+5 Dex +6 Power]
*BAB:* +3 [cost 9 pts.] 
*Melee:* +4
*Ranged:* +8
*Speed:* 30’ / 40’ Flight

*Damage:* +11 [Same as Reflex (Evasion)]
*Fort:* +2 [+2 Con]
*Reflex:* +11 [+5 Dex +6 Power]
*Will:* +0 [+0 Wis]

*Hero Points:*4

*Superpowers:*
*Super-Dexterity:* 6 Ranks, Source: 2 Trained, 4 Mutation [Cost 24 pts.]
*Regeneration:* 2 Ranks, Source: Mutation,  [Cost 4 pts.]
*Energy Control:* 8 Ranks, Stunts: Drain Energy, Energy Blast (free), Extras: Absorption (Boost to Healing, Flaw: Fire only), Flight [Cost 34 pts.]

*Weakness:* Disturbing (Flaming eyes, Occasional licks of Flame on his exposed skin, occasional uncontrolled burning of items) [-5 Bluff, -5 Diplomacy]  [Cost -10 pts.]

*FEATS:* Darkvision (Heat Sight), Dodge, Evasion, Heroic Surge, Immunity – Starvation (Drinking, only if powered),   [Cost 10 pts.]

*Skills:*  [Cost 9 pts.]
Acrobatics +12 [1 rank]
Balance +14 [3 ranks]
Bluff +1 [3 Ranks, -5 Disturbing]
Computers +6 [3 rank]
Drive +11 [1 rank]
Knowledge
- Culture +4 [1 rank]
Open Lock +12 [1 rank]
Science
- Chemistry +5 [2 ranks]
- Nuclear Physics +4 [1 rank]
Sleight of Hand +12 [1 rank]
Spot +1 [1 ranks]

*Possessions (worn):* Light undercover shirt [actually thin protective armor to protect and hold in living fire], wallet, casual clothes.

*Possessions:*  Brandon has an off-campus apartment near the college and has the typical furniture.  Probably the best piece is his television.  The frig is empty except for last night's carry-out, some beer, ketchup, and something he's not really certain what it was - now its just furry, and green.

*Description:*  21 year old human male, standing 6’2” and weighing about 200, with amber colored eyes and curly blonde hair that catches the light.   Brandon is deeply tanned, but not just from being outside.  His powers seem to keep his skin at the same tanned level year round.  Brandon dresses in casual clothes while off-duty or in his secret identity (always wearing sunglasses when in public).

*Personality:* Brandon has learned to control the fiery temper that seemed to come with the powers.  He is friendly, helpful, very competitive, and very outgoing.  Deep inside, Brandon harbors a resentment for becoming what he is now and fear that there still may be people after him.

*History and origin:*  Brandon Laine worked hard for everything he got in life, including a scholarship to college for both athletics and scholastics.  The athletic scholarship was for football, a sport he excelled at in high school as a wide receiver.  He earned a starting position on the team after red-shirting his freshman year.  Brandon enjoyed the freedom and exhilaration of flying down the field, evaded would-be tacklers, and making the big play.

Unfortunately, the scholastics scholarship required on campus work.  But Brandon attacked it with his usual zeal, he earned the position of lab assistant / TA to Professor Albert Vernister, a noted chemical engineer and theoretical scientist.  The professor's current work, a more economical, self-sustaining and powerful energy source, had received numerous grants from outside interests.  The professor worked off of campus property (the college insurance couldn't handle the risk) developing the energy source known as living fire.  As an assistant, Brandon didn't know how it worked or why, he just did as he was told.

On a fateful spring night, Brandon was told to work late at the lab with Professor Vernister when several shady men entered the lab - bypassing the security.  Men in dark suits and sunglasses comforted Brandon and the Professor and insisted that they turn over the secret of the living fire.  Shouting denials, the professor tried to attack the men and the gun-fight ensured.  A stray bullet hit something volatile and the resulting explosion knocked Brandon into the containment rods holding the living fire, breaking the rods and releasing the fire onto Brandon.  The burning pain was intense and Brandon blacked out briefly. . . and then the pain went away.  Brandon got up and looked around - seeing a destroyed lab and several dead bodies - and seeing his hand on fire!  But it didn't burn.  He saw a man in a dark suit at the doorway and charged him.

"YOU! You did this to me!" Brandon exclaimed as he pointed at the man - and fire shot forth incinerating the man.  More than a little frightened, Brandon fled the lab with all of his well-honed speed . . . and tripped on the steps heading outside.  He didn't fall though  - he floated on the air.  Fear turned to wonder, wonder to excitement as Brandon flew through the air - actually flew.  By the time he came to his senses, there was no sign of the men in dark suits and the police and fire had responded to the blazing building.

The next day, Brandon was approached by someone who seemed to know everything that had happened.  The hero helped him control his powers, with the aid of containment armor.  His old life nothing but ashes, Brandon earned his new life - as _*Phoenix*_ .

Through rigorous testing and examination, Brandon learned that he was also a mutant . . . which was the only way he survived the experience.  He had the mutant powers of heightened agility and regeneration . . . as well as some ability to control fire.  The ‘living fire’ either was living because of Brandon’s powers or was drawn to Brandon because of those self-same powers.  The testing yielded no indication of sentience of the fires that burned within Brandon.

Through training, Brandon has discovered that by absorbing sufficient amounts of fire that he can heal with his touch . . . making his choice of codename even more prophetic.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 15, 2004)

Mutants, mutants thereever I look... I was even dreaming about mutants...and the I woke up what did I find here? Three more mutants...  


@Velmont: Since there is allreasy a whole crowd of characters I wil pick them today and tomorow. 

@Velenne: sounds good  If you stilll want to get that eating thing you could give him a weakness like " has to eat a living animal at least once a day to keep his powers working" or some such. Did I mention that this was a realy disgustign power idea?


----------



## Radiant (Mar 15, 2004)

@Keia: I didn't have time to go over the numbers yet but if they're right you're good to go.

@Brother Shatterstone: same as above

@Calinon: What's that thunderstick thing?  Did you make it as a custom device or did I just miss it? One last thing, since deflection is now an extra of your super-senses I would asume that you deflect attacks with some action, perhaps parrying them or something cause Super-Senses don't explain there those force tendriles come from.
Either way both your current stats and the one before with the force field work fine, just tell me which one you want to use and I will chek the numbers.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 15, 2004)

Awesome! I'll have him posted tonight when I get back home.  Thanks for working with me.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 15, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Depends on which persona your asking...




They probably both do, it's just one bakes cakes while the other bakes people...

I wonder which is which? 


FYI: There has been documented cases of physical changes with multiple personality disorder. Eye colour, minor changes to the cheekbones structure, hair colour. Obviously not major things but still pretty bizzare stuff.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 15, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> if I look at what is around at the moment I will probably kiss your feet if you create some kind of close combat fighter/powerhouse/shootist, whatever as long as its not flying and controlling some kind of force to shoot or ensnare people with.




If you want Radiant, I could always go back to the shadow claws (it would  fit the whole punk thing better) I like both concepts but there is just something about the claws that seem click with me and considering that the possesion is touch only, he would want to be in close with the bad guys.

choices, choices. This is what I get for contemplating a character idea for too long


----------



## Calinon (Mar 15, 2004)

Radiant@Calinon: What's that thunderstick thing? Did you make it as a custom device or did I just miss it? One last thing said:
			
		

> The deflection works off her super senses because her body senses the attack (sound, motion, sight, smell) and reacts to defend her on its own, kind of like an external immune system I suppose.  That's why I took the automatic extra as well.  It shoud take a willfull effort by her to not have this happen, rather than the other way around.  Hopefully that explains it.
> 
> As for the Thunder Stick.  Well, you suggested earlier she'd be a prime candidate for having a gun or some weapon.  After simplifying things, I decided you were right.  And with getting rid of flight and snare and force field, I could afford something nifty that wasn't lethal necessarily.  I could have just called it a blaster, but didn't seem as fun.  I started with a nice metal collapsing quarterstaff, and added a few stunts for some utility.
> 
> I'll use the simpler super senses build that I just posted.  I use that Character Builder excel sheet to do all this, so hopefully it's all added up right.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 15, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> I wonder which is which?



I think it's pretty safe to assume that Alicia is baking cakes and Mistress Mind is baking people. 



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> FYI: There has been documented cases of physical changes with multiple personality disorder. Eye colour, minor changes to the cheekbones structure, hair colour. Obviously not major things but still pretty bizzare stuff.



You wouldn't happen to have any links to stuff like this?  The last time I really read up on the subject they where still uncertain about rather or not it was a true syndrome.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 15, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You wouldn't happen to have any links to stuff like this?  The last time I really read up on the subject they where still uncertain about rather or not it was a true syndrome.




No unfortunately I don't, I read it somewhere but that was some time ago, they are still debating from what I can tell.

If you are interested in this read a book called "When rabbit howls" (it might be this book where I read the above statement from) by Truddi Chase its an autbiography of a woman who was intergrating her personalities back together and what caused her to have mpd in the first place. Most of the book is written by the various personalities.

I should warn you, its a well written book but very disturbing, it centers around the step-father and what he did to her. One of the more milder scenes I recall is when she was bad he used to lower her into a dry well and then procede to drop handfuls of snakes on her, and he wouldn't let her up until she stopped screaming, I think she was around 4 years old at the time.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 15, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think it's pretty safe to assume that Alicia is baking cakes and Mistress Mind is baking people.



Mmm...Soylent Green.... and bunt cakes.... winning combination!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 15, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Phoenix [Brandon Laine]*





Very cool!   I did note something’s though, your weight is different in the form is listed as 200 and in the description its 225.  That’s a lot of weight for a wide out. 

Mimic, cool I shall look for the book...  I'm sort of disturbed anyhow so I doubt it will bother me too much. 

Calinon, indeed.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Someone told me to take a look at this game, so I'll throw out a character concept and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hate to be a nuisance, but I was wondering if you had seen this, Radiant -- I posted it yesterday, and you've been posting pretty regularly and I hadn't seen if you thought if it was okay or not.  If not, I can sit down and work something else up.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 15, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> I hate to be a nuisance, but I was wondering if you had seen this, Radiant -- I posted it yesterday, and you've been posting pretty regularly and I hadn't seen if you thought if it was okay or not.  If not, I can sit down and work something else up.




I saw it. So I only posted then I had questions about a character. Data, Tarentula and a few other didn't get a comment either. They all seemed to work like they are.
But just so I have said something about your char, he is more or less in direct competition with Shadow for a place and I will take only one with such powers.


----------



## Keia (Mar 15, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Very cool!   I did note something’s though, your weight is different in the form is listed as 200 and in the description its 225.  That’s a lot of weight for a wide out.




Yeah, I don't want to be the David Boston of wideouts.  It was a template copy issue.  Brandon's a slim 6'2" 200lbs. and he can flat out fly. 

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Mar 15, 2004)

a quick overview:

The following characters are in the game if the players are still interested:
Brother Shatterstone: Mistress Mind
Keia: Phoenix
Calinon: Shar

The following are the characters that still have good chances of getting picked:
Data, Shadow and Daneel Olivaw 

There are also two good sounding concepts (Velenne's Flex and Tokiwong's fighter) but there is nothing more about either yet. If there is more about them till tomorow they have their chance like the others.

Sorry for everyone else. I will take a loot at any new concept till tomorow but then I will only choose between that characters that are allready there.
Since three places are taken I will probably take 2 or 3 more players.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 16, 2004)

Still interested?  Naw, I spent the weekend working on it to not use her.   Har har!

It's gonna be the all girl squad!  Weee!  I'm all a-tingle with anticipation of starting!  But that may just be the super-senses kicking in...


----------



## Keia (Mar 16, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> It's gonna be the all girl squad!




Hey now . . . Brandon is no girl - though he isn't complaining about the team, either. 

Keia


----------



## Velenne (Mar 16, 2004)

*Flex*
Concept/Archetype: Powerhouse

Real Name: Ben Rodriquez
Gender: Male
Age: 20
Height: 5'10'' or 11'8"
Weight: 240-1,920
Hair: Currently Red on top and Black around the sides, cropped
Eyes: Brown, but currently wears white-out contact lenses.
Ethnicity: Hispanic
Birthplace: Bartlesville, OK
Occupation: Vagrant
Team Name: X-Men

*ABILITIES*
STR 18 +4
DEX 14 +2
CON 14 +2
INT 12 +1
WIS 11 +0
CHA 13 +1

*SAVES*
DMG +4
FORT +2
REF +2
WILL +0

*MOVEMENT*
INIT +2
BASE SPD 30/60/120

*COMBAT*
BASE DEF 4
DEF 16
FLAT 14
MENTAL 14

BASE ATT 8
MELEE +12 [+13 Unarmed]
RANGED +10
MENTAL +8

*SKILLS* [Bonus/Ranks]
Language [-/1]
Listen [3/3]
Knowledge(Trivia) [3/2]
Open Lock [5/4]
Search [4/3]
Sleight of Hand [5/3]


*LANGUAGES*
English, Spanish

*FEATS*
Attack Focus - Unarmed
Chokehold
Power Attack
Takedown Attack
Rapid Strike
Toughness
Penetrate Attack(Drain) x2

*POWERS*
_Drain [+8]_
--Extra: Boost (Strength)
--Extra: Boost (Constitution)
--Extra: Healing (Self only)
--Extra: Slow Recovery
--Flaw: Only works on Strength 
--Flaw: Power only works against living creatures.
_Growth [+4]_
--Flaw: Power can only be used if Flex has at least 10 ability points _Absorbed._

*WEAKNESS*
_Disturbing_ – If Flex has at least 1 ability point absorbed, his veins bulge grotesquely.  This is a systemic effect- hands, legs, back, neck, forehead, everything looks like it could pop with the slightest pressure.

*COST*
abilities [22]
base att [24]
base def [8]
skills [8]
feats [16]
powers [52]
weakness [-10]
total [120]
unspent [0]

*History/Personality*
Flex is a twenty-year-old musclehead.  He won numerous weight-lifting, bodybuilding, and wrestling competitions during high school until the nature of his mutation was discovered. As it turned out, Flex was able to cannibalize small portions of his opponent's physical mass and add it to his own. The effect lasted as long as he desired but without training, it would dissipate as he slept.

Now better instructed in the use of his abilities, Flex can conciously absorb and release the stored mass in small quantities. He has yet to fully test the limits of his abilities but has found that only living, animal mass can be consumed in this way. With gains in mass, he naturally becomes taller, heavier, and bulkier but becomes a horrific sight to behold.  He can also use the stored mass to regenerate wounds.

After the fallout of his meathead career, Flex left home in shame and changed his identity, adopting the nickname as his own.  People have been calling him Flex for so long, he barely remembers his name (or perhaps is still trying to forget it).  He's a hobo punk- decked out in spikes, tats, piercings, unwashed grime and all black most of the time. His attitude is one of practiced apathy with a natural, underlying heart of gold that needs some tender prodding to be let out.

*Description*
Pic Coming Soon…


----------



## Velenne (Mar 16, 2004)

So there he is!  I'm still not sure if I've calculated everything right.  (Are Saves really supposed to be that low?  What a shift!)  If I have, please don't hold it against me; I'm new to the M&M rules. 

Thanks for waiting so long for me, Radiant!


----------



## Mimic (Mar 16, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> --Flaw: Must consume at least 3,000 calories of animal meat per day or suffer Exhaustion until nurished.




Wow, that's a lot of animal meat. You might want to shift that to a weakness instead of just a flaw.

And just to let you know you get 2 skill points for every one point you put in.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 16, 2004)

I love the idea of Flex, but I got a question:

Absorbtion is like Protection. It is a reactive power to an attack that protect you, so what do you mean by:

--Flaw: Power works by touch

If you are thinking of some kind of Vampire, I would go for something more like:

Drain (Constitution)
Extra - power another effect

I think it would make more sense with the concept and the idea of the power, you would just need to get it approve by Radiant.

And looking at that, it could even not be an extra, as absorbtion cost 3 and is like:

Protection
extra: boost (powered by damaged)

so it could do:

Drain(Constitution)
extra: boost (powered by drain)


----------



## Radiant (Mar 16, 2004)

hoooooly crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*gasp*
for those of you who haven't tried it yet. Follow the link in Calinons sig sometime. I just did for the first time.
And there I thought I worked out the world of Crossfire in detail.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 16, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I love the idea of Flex, but I got a question:
> 
> Absorbtion is like Protection. It is a reactive power to an attack that protect you, so what do you mean by:
> 
> ...




I think he means that Flex can only absorb energys then hit by living creatures. But I could be wrong


----------



## Velmont (Mar 16, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> hoooooly crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*gasp*
> for those of you who haven't tried it yet. Follow the link in Calinons sig sometime. I just did for the first time.
> And there I thought I worked out the world of Crossfire in detail.




Yeah, his EPIC game is great, even if he try to kill my character... *looking at Calinon*   "evil master"... but he! I must tell Kevin (a.k.a. Stealer) is not the wisest mutant around, and must prove to everyone he is the best, which seems to always end with him in the first line of trouble    That's must be why I love so much the game...


----------



## Velmont (Mar 16, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> I think he means that Flex can only absorb energys then hit by living creatures. But I could be wrong




O, yeah, seems that... well, that make his power pretty restictive, as you must be hit by someone to activate the other powers, which is not necesserly something that happen frequently, just need a band of shooter against him to take him down easily...

But I just imagibne the power in action... *yikes*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 16, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, I don't want to be the David Boston of wideouts.  It was a template copy issue.  Brandon's a slim 6'2" 200lbs. and he can flat out fly.



Yeah that's about right...  200 is sort of on the light side for that height (at least for a pro, but if your looking at a speed receiver weight isn't that big of an issue. 

Oh Boston is 6'2 and *240*


----------



## Calinon (Mar 16, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> hoooooly crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*gasp*
> for those of you who haven't tried it yet. Follow the link in Calinons sig sometime. I just did for the first time.
> And there I thought I worked out the world of Crossfire in detail.



Danke   I learned from my regular and long-time GM buddy Agamon, that if you create something, do it in depth.  It gives you a ton of options and makes it interesting for the people playing.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 16, 2004)

> so it could do:
> 
> Drain(Constitution)
> extra: boost (powered by drain)




Ahh, I didn't think of that, but it's a great idea!  I wanted it to be an offensive-oriented thing as opposed to a defensive one but Transfer didn't do what I was hoping it would.  I like that Absorb allows for healing, too.  I just wish I could work it so the Drain would go into the same pool as the Absorb.  The idea is that Flex has to be touching whatever it is he's getting mass from.

How about adding "Extra: Drain by touch" to the Absorb?

As a side-note, does anyone have any good artwork of a buffed-up punk guy?  I'd be willing to change Flex's description to match one but I'm just really bad at imagining things without a picture. 

This is the only thing I've found so far. This one ain't bad either, but isn't quite punk enough.  I'm fine with comic art, computer-generated, anime, or even quasi-photo realism.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 16, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Ahh, I didn't think of that, but it's a great idea!  I wanted it to be an offensive-oriented thing as opposed to a defensive one but Transfer didn't do what I was hoping it would.  I like that Absorb allows for healing, too.  I just wish I could work it so the Drain would go into the same pool as the Absorb.  The idea is that Flex has to be touching whatever it is he's getting mass from.
> 
> How about adding "Extra: Drain by touch" to the Absorb?
> 
> ...




try this: instead of buying absorb you take drain and buy the absorb extras for it. So instead of using absorbed damage to boost yourself and heal you use the drained points.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 16, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Danke   I learned from my regular and long-time GM buddy Agamon, that if you create something, do it in depth.  It gives you a ton of options and makes it interesting for the people playing.




Nichts zu danken  I could get myself to write that much but designing a website for it too would push it a bit far. 
...
Damn, now I want one. Even worse, I have to do stuff like that all the time. My only excuse is being lazy.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 16, 2004)

Finally have a M&M character put together!  Yay!

*Gemini [Angela Lance]* 
Secret Identity

*Age:* 26
*Gender:* Female
*Height:* 5'9"
*Weight:* 132 lbs
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Black
*Skin:* Pale

*Nationality:* American
*Former Residence:* Shady Pines Mental Asylum
*Current Work:* Formerly a Lawyer, Out of work

*Attributes: * [Cost 30 pts.] 
*STR:* 14 +2
*DEX:* 16 +3
*CON:* 14 +2
*INT:* 14 +2
*WIS:* 14 +2
*CHA:* 18 +4

*Defense:* 21 [10 + 3 Dex + 3 Power (Super Dex) +  6 Purchased] [cost 12 pts.] 
*Initiative:* +9 [+3 Dex +3 Power + 4 Improved Initiative]
*BAB:* +3 [cost 9 pts.] 
*Melee:* +5
*Ranged:* +6
*Speed:* 30’ 

*Damage:* +2
*Fort:* +2 [+2 Con]
*Reflex:* +6 [+3 Dex +3 Power]
*Will:* +2 [+2 Wis]

*Hero Points:*

*Superpowers:*
*Shapeshift:* 8 Ranks, Source: Mutation, Extras: Mimicry (Extras: Expanded Powers x2, Ranged, Extra Subject, Continuous, Flaws: Tainted Mimicry, Backlash), Flaws: Limited, One type: Humanoids [Cost 40 pts.] 
*Super-Dexterity:* 3 Ranks, Source: Mutation [Cost 12 pts.]
*Super Charisma* 4 Ranks, Source: Mutation[Cost 8 pts.]

*Weakness:* Quirk (For every day spent imitating another person or another person’s powers, Gemini acquires personality traits similar to that person)  [Cost -10 pts.]

*FEATS:* Detect (Superpowers), Improved Initiative, Power Immunity, Attractive [Cost 8 pts.]

*Skills:*  [Cost 11 pts.]
Bluff +15 [4 rank + 4 Super Cha + 3 Attractive]
Diplomacy +15 [4 ranks + 4 Super Cha + 3 Attractive]
Disguise +12 [4 Ranks + 4 Super Cha]
Gather Information +10 [2 Ranks +4 Super Cha
Sense Motive +6 [4 rank]
Spot +6 [4 rank]

*Description:*  A 26 year old female, Angela has shoulder length black hair and deep blue eyes.  She is very slender and pale, to the point that she almost appears unhealthy.  Though she herself is rather plain in appearance, she has a force of personality that some might call magnetic.

*Personality:* Angela is trying to return to the personality that she had before she was institutionalized: happy and carefree.  However, too much time spent under the ‘care’ of Shady Pines has left a mark, and she is quite nervous about being discovered and forced to return.

*History and origin:*  Angela was born to very wealthy parents, the “old money” of Massachusetts.  She lead an idyllic childhood, enjoying the best of everything, from clothes, to schools, to friends.  However, not long after she hit puberty, she began experiencing occasional blackouts.  Though she did not remember anything that happened during these blackouts, her parents would often complain about how she did not act like herself during these times.  The blackouts became so bad that her parents hired a tutor for her and kept her at home as much as possible.  As a result, the blackouts ceased soon after.

Despite her difficulty with the blackouts, she excelled at school.  She attended Harvard to obtain a law degree, where she met her husband to be: Michael Young.

But Michael was far from the perfect husband.  Angela soon learned that he was arrogant and cruel, and really only interested in expanding his own fortune.  Disgusted with him, Angela began gathering her resources and preparing to get a divorce.  Of course, Michael would have no part of it, as a divorce would cost him more money than he cared to lose.  In the fight that ensued, she inadvertently mimicked an Energy Blast power, though to this day she has no idea where she learned that particular power.  The Energy Blast burned Michael severely.  The police were called, and Angela was quickly arrested for assault charges.  

The court hearing was little more than a formality, as Michael used some of his connections within the court systems to have Angela declared insane.  She was detained at Shady Pines Mental Asylum, where she remained for a year and a half.  At last she escaped, and eventually found her way to Professor Xavier.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 16, 2004)

Dark Nemesis, I hope you don't mind a few questions about your character...  

First I see that she was a former lawyer but her skills do not reflect this.  Me personaly, I would add perfession: law.

Second, do realize there is a real man on this board by the name of Michael Morris?


----------



## Velenne (Mar 16, 2004)

Ok, I edited Flex above to reflect the Drain power instead of Absorb and I think I like him much better.  I took out the "3000 calorie" caveat.  ...although having him eating all the time is a cool character trait.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 16, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Ok, I edited Flex above to reflect the Drain power instead of Absorb and I think I like him much better.  I took out the "3000 calorie" caveat.  ...although having him eating all the time is a cool character trait.



It’s a great trait but its not handled well at all by the game.    I tried the exact same thing with another character in a different game but I had to give up and go without that weakness which pretty much made my character an unbreakable god.  :\


----------



## Keia (Mar 16, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> First I see that she was a former lawyer but her skills do not reflect this.  Me personaly, I would add perfession: law




I don't know, maybe she didn't make any money at it (sort of a pro bono type of Lawyer).  Then again, the bluff, diplomacy and gather information go along with the lawyering, she probably had interns working on the paperwork and she was the people person.

Keia


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 16, 2004)

Nope, don't mind questions at all.

*blinks*  Really?  There is?  I had no idea.  *heh*  I'll make a small edit there.  Besides, I had forgotten that in my original history, he was originally Michael Young.  

As for lack of lawyering skills, she was not practicing for very long before this whole mess with her husband took place.  Afterwards, there wasn't really any point to keep up with lawyering, because no one is going to hire a lawyer who spent time in a mental asylum.


----------



## Keia (Mar 16, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah that's about right...  200 is sort of on the light side for that height (at least for a pro, but if your looking at a speed receiver weight isn't that big of an issue. [/b]




Guess I'll have to stick with the Jerry Rice body.  That one did alright in the pros for 6'2" 200  

Keia


----------



## Calinon (Mar 16, 2004)

Just a little fun I had with the hero machine tonight 

SHAR

I'd link the image, but lets be nice to phone line people


----------



## Keia (Mar 16, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Just a little fun I had with the hero machine tonight




Nice! very cool Calinon!

Keia


----------



## Velenne (Mar 16, 2004)

Good ole' hero generator!  I messed around with it and managed to get something that was at least close...   The wood-grain textures were as close as I could get to proper veins.  And the colors in the freebie suck so please excuse the coordination.  I chose to stick with the black-and-yellow costumes.  Here's what I came up with: (rawr)


----------



## Mimic (Mar 16, 2004)

Very cool, where do you get this hero generator?


----------



## Calinon (Mar 16, 2004)

The one Velenne is using is available free.  Just search for Hero Machine on the net I think.  I paid to something like 10 bucks to get the beta version of the upgrade.  Not much different really, just a (imo) crappier selection of poses, but a better selection of pieces.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 16, 2004)

Me being bored...

I don't like the colors, and I don't think I like the bottom of the uniform...  Oh and I rather dislike the mask and would probably go with out in the final product.

Edit: I think I like the second one better...  At least I like everything minus the colors.

I should probably think of another name besides Alicia though.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 16, 2004)

took a look at that hero machine but they didn't have a version that runs on XP.

@Dark Nemesis: Just one question, you have selected the power immunity feat but none of your powers do direct harm so what is it for?

@Calinon: If you don't want another background for it I will asume that Xavier gave you the thunderstick and like all the other X-Men equpment from back then it was developed by Reed Richards.

@Mimic: Will you go with the claws or the tentacles? 

@Velenne: On first glance Flex looks pretty good now.

@Velmont: Can you give me a quote, short story (like Calinon) or anything else about Daneel Olivaw? So far I have no idea at all how you imagine him to behave. Btw, I guess  you intended to apply the rules only for humans not for mutants?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 16, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> took a look at that hero machine but they didn't have a version that runs on XP.



Hmmm that’s funny it worked just fine for me last night...  

You need to install shockwave.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 16, 2004)

Yuppers, shockwave is the key.

Heh, I never actually considered a background for the stick, but it definitely sounds like something Xavier would have given her, not something she came up with herself


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 16, 2004)

> @Dark Nemesis: Just one question, you have selected the power immunity feat but none of your powers do direct harm so what is it for?




More than likely, she'll be mimicking powers that do harm, so hopefully, it would protect her from those, while she's copying them.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 16, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> @Velmont: Can you give me a quote, short story (like Calinon) or anything else about Daneel Olivaw? So far I have no idea at all how you imagine him to behave. Btw, I guess  you intended to apply the rules only for humans not for mutants?




Yeah, mutant are not considered humans, but I don't have the super feat Detect(Human), yet, so I may mistake some mutant for human and human for mutant until a human recognition system is include in the droid... that's why Daneel think Travis (his creator) is human, as Travis is a mutant only with super-intelligence, and mental traits are hard to evaluate as mutant or not (physical is a bit more obvious, no normal human can lift a bus and throw it at 500 meters)...

And to see how he act, here a little example how I see him, but it may change a bit throught the play. Here the last day he saw Travis.

---

Daneel was working with Trevis in his laboratory on Enrich, the fifth version of his project. Albert, Brady and Carl have been all failure. Daneel have been a partial success. He had successfully created a robot with an impressive AI, but his body was lacking the strength needed to figth the most powerfull mutants, and the alloy used is pretty resistant but vulnerable to the magnetism power of Magneto. He needed to create a robot without any metallic component and with the strength of a thousand man, which was not easy. But Enrich would be more powerfull, and will have some weapon more effective than a taser.

"Daneel, look at brain code please."

"What do you want me to search?"

"Well, he have difficulty to convert the image signal in to images, his X-Ray vision is scrambling all, look for any bug."

"How can an insect be in lines of code?"

"Not insects, errors... I'll really need to include to your dictionnary the common expression use by people..."

At that moment, three persons enter the laboratory. One looks like a businessman, the other two are looking like bikers. The businessman say:

"I see you work hard... do you have taken the time to think to my proposition?"

"I told you no. Wasn't that clear? N. O. no..."

"You know it is to your advantage to cooperate with us..."

"But I won't, so leave it now or I call the police."

"Guys!"

The two bikers approach Trevis. One guy transform into rocks and hit Travis on his leg.

"First law application..."

Daneel rush on the biker, but is block by the other who create a wall of ice. Daneel punch throught the wall and use his taser on the ice biker, who fall on the ground. The droid break throught the wall and rush on the rock biker. He hit him, but the rockman turn and look at the robot, and start to laugh. The rock biker take a swing and hit the robot. "Ouch!", the blow stopped by the alloy of the robot. Daneel use his taser on the rock biker who fall too on the ground. He take a super-alloy bar and bound the biker, who have come back to his human form. He do the same for the ice biker.

"Impressive, but there is a problem with your robot, Travis. He won't put a hand on me, as I am not a mutant. I am a simple human."

The businessman pull out his gun, and Daneel move between the two man and show up his taser.

"Put down your weapon, or I'll have to knock you down"

"Well, you see, that suit is made to protect me against your little pathetic taser, and your programmation is too much restrictive for us. So move out of my way" he point his gun on Daneel head.



			
				CPU said:
			
		

> *Danger* Body may be damaged *Danger* 3rd law *Danger*
> *Order* Move out of the way *Order* 2nd law *Order*
> *Override* Travis life in danger, must protect *Override* 1st law *Override*




"I cannot, you could hurt Travis. Put down your weapon"

"In that case. See you in hell"

"You won't see me in Hell, as it is said only humans who have amde sins during their life go to hell, and I am not human. And if that hell exist, as there is no proof that hell or heaven exist at all, it is only a question of faith, but logic told us it would not exist at all."

"your funny" and he shots

"Main system failure. System shut down to prevent any lose of data."


----------



## Mimic (Mar 16, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> @Mimic: Will you go with the claws or the tentacles?




Lets go with the claws


----------



## Radiant (Mar 16, 2004)

Ladies and Gentlemen, children of all ages! 
Welcome to X-Men/X-changed

The All New, All Different X-Men:

-Shadow (Mimic)
-Mistress Mind (Brother Shatterstone)
-Flex (Velenne)
-Phoenix (Keia)
-Shar (Calinon)
-Data (Hellzon)
-Gemini (Dark Nemesis)

Welcome on board all of you.   
This one's going to be a blast


----------



## Radiant (Mar 16, 2004)

Here's our brand new and shiny Rogue's Gallery. Please post your characters (plus pics if you have them) there.
Rogue's Gallery 
Just one post per character if possible, I'd like to keep the thing oderly. We will need it later.

edit: Oh yes and if you could order your sheet like Keias that would be really nice cause that one makes easy reference for me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 16, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Just one post per character if possible, I'd like to keep the thing orderly. We will need it later.



Sweet!  I'll finish up everything tonight and I should shoot you an email I have a small change in mind on the transformation.  Very small I promise. 

Also I'm going to keep Alicia and Mistress Mind on the same post if it's not an issue with you.  I'll color coordinate them though.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 16, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sweet!  I'll finish up everything tonight and I should shoot you an email I have a small change in mind on the transformation.  Very small I promise.
> 
> Also I'm going to keep Alicia and Mistress Mind on the same post if it's not an issue with you.  I'll color coordinate them though.




sure, afterall she is ONE character. The only one who doesn't know that is she herself.*shrugs*


----------



## Velmont (Mar 16, 2004)

Well, good game everyone. I would hae like to be in, but can't have them all. Radiant, if someone go out, I will be inetested to pick up the spot...


----------



## Radiant (Mar 16, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Well, good game everyone. I would hae like to be in, but can't have them all. Radiant, if someone go out, I will be inetested to pick up the spot...




I'll keep you noted as the first alternate.

@Calinon: We didn't talk about your power to sense and trigger latent X-genes yet. You won't have to pay for that, since  I can still decide who has one and who doesn't, +triggering them will be a problem as often as it is beneficial to you so I think we can take the whole thing as a style element.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 16, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> sure, afterall she is ONE character. The only one who doesn't know that is she herself.*shrugs*



That’s not really true...  Alicia is smart enough to realize that something is wrong with her, missing time, waking in a different location, weird dreams of events she doesn't remember, and stray memories that make little or no sense.  

I imagine when she snaps out of it she remembers nothing of the events is probably looking around trying to figure why everything is different.  I imagine that everything that Mistress Mind did is forgotten but with concentration she might remember little tidbits but that her dreams allow her subconscious to inform her of what took place via weird/fighting dreams.

Now with Prof X help she does know that she suffers from MPD but she is still clueless as to why.  Mistress Mind on the other hand is always coherent of what’s going on does not suffer from blackouts and does know the events of Alicia pasts.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 16, 2004)

@Velmont: BTW, I will be recruiting new players for my Mutant High game. It is not in the Marvel Universe but it's more or less a mutant game about the same themes with a slightly changed background. If you're interested you can find the background at the start of Episode 1. 
Here's the ooc-thread .


----------



## Calinon (Mar 16, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> I'll keep you noted as the first alternate.
> 
> @Calinon: We didn't talk about your power to sense and trigger latent X-genes yet. You won't have to pay for that, since I can still decide who has one and who doesn't, +triggering them will be a problem as often as it is beneficial to you so I think we can take the whole thing as a style element.



My thought on it is this. 

She doesn't like doing it. When she did it, it always caused great pain to the person and sometimes death. It took years of training to control it and suppress it, and now, while she has the ability to 'see' the mutant gene (ie. detect mutants), it would take a supreme act of will for her to use the ability. She might even lose control of it again. I doubt she would ever do it unless it's an act of last resort. Perhaps she could, using a hero point, or better yet, if you decide it's appropriate to your storyline.

It also could be very bad if someone found out she could do that, and she were forced to do this to people, or someone came up with a way to make it so she couldn't control the ability. It's not something she'll likely discuss much.

Anyway, that's why I didn't take a power associated with it. She's suppressed it. It could still be there; maybe not. That can be up to you.

Edit:  Oops.  Almost forgot.  Knowing someone is a mutant or potential mutant certainly doesn't mean she knows what their powers are.  That'd be assessment   So triggering a mutant gene might not be so helpful.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 17, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> @Velmont: BTW, I will be recruiting new players for my Mutant High game. It is not in the Marvel Universe but it's more or less a mutant game about the same themes with a slightly changed background. If you're interested you can find the background at the start of Episode 1.
> Here's the ooc-thread .




Cool, I'll take a look. And if you need some NPC too, I can give a try, so I could take some vengeance on Calinon


----------



## Calinon (Mar 17, 2004)

Not sure Shatterstone, but I think Alicia's ac is wrong.  For some reason you added force field to AC.  I don't think it adds to AC and gives protection.  Pretty cool character(s) tho!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 17, 2004)

Okay Alicia and Mistress Mind have been edited and are up now (link) this includes background, personality, and appearance.  Most of the background reflects what I original wrote so you have a girl who had it all but pretty much has nothing now…  I guess I just like tragic characters. :shrugs:  

Anyhow, I’ll edit in some costumes, Mistress Mind’s is done, I think I still have the one from the previous game but I’ll wait till I figure out what I want with Alicia.  I like the skirt styled one.  It’s sort of a cross between one of the her original Jean Grey’s costumes and the one that she had as a founding member of X-Factor. 

So suggestions are welcome.  

Also I don’t like the idea of Alicia not having a “field name” so if anyone has any suggestions I would welcome them too.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Not sure Shatterstone, but I think Alicia's ac is wrong.  For some reason you added force field to AC.




No it doesn't but yeah that sounds like me...  

Thanks I fix it right now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 17, 2004)

V, Hey, I thought you might want to see what flex would look like in hero machine 2.  I took a liberty with the black body suit and if that bugs you can fix it for you but I thought that the black and dark gray would show his physic better.

Hope you enjoy.  I would have shot it you in a pm but well can't do a file that way...


----------



## Radiant (Mar 17, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone, you said you've shot me another mail? Didn't get anything yet.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 17, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone, you said you've shot me another mail? Didn't get anything yet.



Yeah that's cause I'm a slacker...  I spent way too much time working on uniforms than I should have.  Anyhow, basically the idea is simple.  Instead of using Mistress Mind will save when she's berserking we should use Alicia as Mistress Mind really wouldn't care what kind of damage she is doing or is about to do but Alicia would. 

This isn’t is power gaming if your worried about it as Mistress Mind’s will save is much higher than Alicia.  (Note: the numbers are off probably wrong on my sheet(s) I will fix them, and other errors tonight.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 17, 2004)

Oh yeah I think my costumes are done also...  Here's the link.  Thoughts, suggestions, and/or comments are always welcome.


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 17, 2004)

Righty, I've uploaded (the) Data. Now, I'll be Frank (pun TOTALLY intended) with you, I made a tiny change. Amazing Save - Will is now an extra of Amazing save - Reflex. Doesn't really change anything rules-wise (except for if I get Drained), just looks cleaner on the sheet. OK with you?


----------



## Calinon (Mar 17, 2004)

Hellzon, I got a question   Or one for anyone else in the game really.

Isn't "Computers" the ability to program, code, crack, hack, etc... isn't that technically Science: Computers?  I can't think of an instance where you would use one over the other.  I'm thinking you could probably reinvest those ranks into something else.  Possibly spot and search, useful to anyone who does research, even on the web or within a mainframe, or Craft (computers/mechanical devices) or Disable Device (computers/mechanical devices) or Open Locks (computerized/mechanical).

Just a thought.  Very cool and kinda spooky character.  The six foot eight beanpole just posessed my cadilac!  Run away!


----------



## Calinon (Mar 17, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh yeah I think my costumes are done also... Here's the link. Thoughts, suggestions, and/or comments are always welcome.



Tee hee, for an insecure girl, Alicia sure dresses in skimpy skirts!

Where's MM's cat-o-nine-tails?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Tee hee, for an insecure girl, Alicia sure dresses in skimpy skirts!




Yeah...  I can see that.   To be honest I would like to know how skimpy this is compared to what must 19-year-old girls are wearing...  (I'm three days from being 27 so that was a long time ago for me.)

Calinon, out of pure curiosity what's too skimpy?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Where's MM's cat-o-nine-tails?




Miss this part...  I didn't think to include one to be honest...  I can browse around the program and look for something more fitting.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 17, 2004)

stupid me....


----------



## Calinon (Mar 17, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah... I can see that.  To be honest I would like to know how skimpy this is compared to what must 19-year-old girls are wearing... (I'm three days from being 27 so that was a long time ago for me.)
> 
> Calinon, out of pure curiosity what's too skimpy?



If it makes old guys like us get dry eyes for fear of blinking and missing something, it's too skimpy... not that I complain, but I sometimes get tired of the burning irritation resulting from not blinking when I go to the bar these days.

Why, back in my day, girls wore so much clothing we were lucky if we could even tell they were girls!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> If it makes old guys like us get dry eyes for fear of blinking and missing something, it's too skimpy...



And your experience this with Alicia's outfit?  

(Mistress Mind is a different story and a different persona is actually is wearing more clothing than most female superheroes.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Why, back in my day, girls wore so much clothing we were lucky if we could even tell they were girls!



Hmmm I don't remember that so mayber your older than me.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 18, 2004)

concerning the skit issue: Let me just say, it is finally spring here and Alicia looks realy normal to some things I saw on the street today. Plus it is warm but that's just a nice ad.
OK 'nough for now. I think I will fall into a coma in few seconds.
Oh yeah one last thing: St. Patrick Day parties rule!!!!!!!
*drops dead*


----------



## Radiant (Mar 18, 2004)

even drunk as I am I can still remember what adamtium was. Sorry no toys out of that for Shar. The stuff is incredibly rare. Plus, it is indestructible and one of the flaws of devices is that they can be destroyed.
You can asume it is built out of the best "normal" metal available as Reed Richards does know what he does (I still hate him and the rest of the F4 but that's beside the point)


----------



## Calinon (Mar 18, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> even drunk as I am I can still remember what adamtium was. Sorry no toys out of that for Shar. The stuff is incredibly rare. Plus, it is indestructible and one of the flaws of devices is that they can be destroyed.
> You can asume it is built out of the best "normal" metal available as Reed Richards does know what he does (I still hate him and the rest of the F4 but that's beside the point)



Drat... she noticed that...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 18, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> concerning the skit issue: Let me just say, it is finally spring here and Alicia looks really normal to some things I saw on the street today.




Let me assure you I'm disappointed I wasn’t there to see that. 

Anyhow on the skirt issue, I think it looks neat and you really don't see to many superheroines in a skirt now days.  

Also I was a pure gentleman concerning the length of the skirt.  There is a shorter skirt that just doesn't look right, and seemed very wrong for in character, and a longer skirt that would just interfere with movement.  

Anyhow some quick shots of them:

Maybe some of the real ladies in the group can tell me if the length is two short in the normal one or if the length of the longer skirt would interfere with movement.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 18, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Drat... she noticed that...



Who's "she"?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 18, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Tee hee, for an insecure girl, Alicia sure dresses in skimpy skirts!




Okay I also have this...  This would mean the skirt is nothing more than for style. 

I can also pull the skirt off and the "X" on her chest will flow into her dark part of her legs.


----------



## Keia (Mar 18, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay I also have this...  This would mean the skirt is nothing more than for style.
> 
> I can also pull the skirt off and the "X" on her chest will flow into her dark part of her legs.




Personally, I would say either the second of the two pictures above or the pants/skirt combo.  Either one, but I'm more partial to the short skirt or the one already in the rogue's gallery.

Keia


----------



## Velenne (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm always partial to more skin.  It's a comic book!  I mean, c'mon!?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 18, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Personally, I would say either the second of the two pictures above or the pants/skirt combo.  Either one, but I'm more partial to the short skirt or the one already in the rogue's gallery.




I don't really like the skirt being that short.  I kind have like the pants and skirt also but what do you like about each one?  I can toss them all together in though one picture.

Rad, do we know when the game will start?


----------



## Keia (Mar 18, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I kind have like the pants and skirt also but what do you like about each one?




A skirt at the knees, just not it comics right now, or in r/l much . . . I prefer either short skirt, or windswept long skirt with several slits to the waist, giving the entire thing a sense of motion.

The idea of the x flowing into the pant strip is rather cool.  It would be even cooler if the x flowed into blue tattoos running down the sides of her legs - though that's a bit too exotic for Alicia.

The current trend in outfits for women seems to be the one piece (having just glanced through the most recent Avengers/Thunderbolts comic).

Whatever you feel best works for me. Course you could always change it every week.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 18, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> I'm always partial to more skin.  It's a comic book!  I mean, c'mon!?




You should read Tarot then... 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> A skirt at the knees, just not it comics right now, or in r/l much . . . I prefer either short skirt, or windswept long skirt with several slits to the waist, giving the entire thing a sense of motion.




Like this?



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> The idea of the x flowing into the pant strip is rather cool.  It would be even cooler if the x flowed into blue tattoos running down the sides of her legs - though that's a bit too exotic for Alicia.




Yeah the tattoo is probably to much as she’s from Kansas City, Missouri and not Seattle Washington. 

I can smooth out the transitions between sections btw.

Do you like the colors?  I might goof off with a third color, via PSP, which three would you do that way?


----------



## Radiant (Mar 18, 2004)

Keia is right, in current comic books one piece suits are the most common. 
At the time of giant sized X-Men 1 the first look with the skirt you created would be the most likely. But as I said you don't have to go with the cheesy costumes they had back then (just look what Storm had to wear for so long, the poor girl).
But hey, I wouldn't worry about it too much, the X-Men are the number 1 superhero team then it comes to changing costumes with time so you can switch as often as you like.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 18, 2004)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> Righty, I've uploaded (the) Data. Now, I'll be Frank (pun TOTALLY intended) with you, I made a tiny change. Amazing Save - Will is now an extra of Amazing save - Reflex. Doesn't really change anything rules-wise (except for if I get Drained), just looks cleaner on the sheet. OK with you?




noooooooooooooooo!!!!! How dare you to change your character???!!!!!  

of course that's ok


----------



## Radiant (Mar 18, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Rad, do we know when the game will start?




just follow the link in my sig, Issue 1 is now on sale!!!!


a few notes:
apart from Shar and Flex none of you have met Xavier yet or know about his school.
Flex has been there for a short while (a year is a bit too long) but so far did not know about the X-Men, Cerebro or most other of the secret stuff.
He does know about the danger room cause that's most likely the place there he learned to control most of his powers.


One last thing. I am short on time for the next few days cause I have to write an important test on Monday. I didn't think we would be ready to go before that. So I had to decide if I want to sit down and chek over all your characters numbers or start wrting the ingame thread. Went with the later and hope you can all live with that. 

@Brother Shatterstone: As soon as you sent me your finished rules I can get Alicia into the game.

@Keia: In your background you mention a hero who helped you out after you accident. Did you have someone in mind for that? If not I would use Iron Fist, in those old Issues he had some contact to the X-Men and all that "find you balance" stuff from him makes him a good candidate to help someone control his powers.


----------



## Keia (Mar 18, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> @Keia: In your background you mention a hero who helped you out after you accident. Did you have someone in mind for that? If not I would use Iron Fist, in those old Issues he had some contact to the X-Men and all that "find you balance" stuff from him makes him a good candidate to help someone control his powers.




No it really didn't matter to me.  In the original story it was someone wit precog powers, but I think Iron Fist works very well.  Brandon Laine is at a West Coast (warm) college also (don't remember if that was evident from the background).  Anything else, feel free to ask or just go with the flow.  I'm just excited to be playing and I'm looking forward to the game.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 18, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> a few notes:
> apart from Shar and Flex none of you have met Xavier yet or know about his school.




Do I need to remove any references of Xavier from Alicia's background?




			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> @Brother Shatterstone: As soon as you sent me your finished rules I can get Alicia into the game.




Most of it has been sent to you with the exception of the above change to Mistress Mind's berserking will save.  I do have a few more ideas so I'll polish all of it up and send it to you tonight.  (I'm at work and I doubt I'll have the time to do it till then.)



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Keia is right, in current comic books one piece suits are the most common.
> At the time of giant sized X-Men 1 the first look with the skirt you created would be the most likely. But as I said you don't have to go with the cheesy costumes they had back then (just look what Storm had to wear for so long, the poor girl).




I really didn't think the skirt was cheesy...    Anyhow your own comments made me curious of something.

What time frame are we in?  Are we in the 80's or is it going to be a non-descriptive modern age with no real date?

as for my costume I think I'll go with the skirt...  At least for now, if it becomes obvious that it’s unpractical then I will change to the full body suit. 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Brandon Laine is at a West Coast (warm) college also (don't remember if that was evident from the background).




Oh if it matters Princeton University is in NJ.  It was chosen cause they have a pretty dominant history in ladies softball and their music programs seemed more than impressive enough plus it was close to NY, Xavier, and the X-men.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 18, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Do I need to remove any references of Xavier from Alicia's background?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




your background text is fine, you will be picked up by Xavier at the start of the game so by the end of the chapter what you wrote is correct. I don't see a need to change that.

"non-descriptive modern age with no real date" hits it pretty well cause I think that's what the Marvel Universe is. I almost never saw year references there and if they had any all the X-Men would be well in their forties by now.
Just asume it's today, next year, five yeards ago. Something around that.


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 18, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Hellzon, I got a question   Or one for anyone else in the game really.
> 
> Isn't "Computers" the ability to program, code, crack, hack, etc... isn't that technically Science: Computers?  I can't think of an instance where you would use one over the other.  I'm thinking you could probably reinvest those ranks into something else.  Possibly spot and search, useful to anyone who does research, even on the web or within a mainframe, or Craft (computers/mechanical devices) or Disable Device (computers/mechanical devices) or Open Locks (computerized/mechanical). ...




Good question. Figured Science:computers would be more "computer trivia", as in "who made Cobol" and so on (shows how little I really know about computers, I guess, of course Cobol was made by more than one guy ) but the more I think about it, it seems you're right.

Any thoughts on this Radiant? If it's okay, maybe I could move some points to Search (massively boosted by 8 points of Super-Int, hee hee), or whatever is closest to the CoC skills "Library Use/Computer Use". (the latter exists in modern CoC right?)

Dude, never considered using Search for research (was thinking of Gather Info). Thanks for the heads up.



> What time frame are we in? Are we in the 80's or is it going to be a non-descriptive modern age with no real date?




Gotta be 80's. Bring out the hairdos.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 18, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> your background text is fine, you will be picked up by Xavier at the start of the game so by the end of the chapter what you wrote is correct. I don't see a need to change that.



Great sounds like a plan to me but now I'm wondering if I should tone Alicia down to a PL4.  She shouldn't have much of an idea of what she can do in till she meets the Xavier.  (Or that’s how I imagine it; I could change to reflect that she does know how to use her powers before their meeting.)



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Just asume it's today, next year, five yeards ago. Something around that.



Sweet works for me.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 18, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Great sounds like a plan to me but now I'm wondering if I should tone Alicia down to a PL4.  She shouldn't have much of an idea of what she can do in till she meets the Xavier.  (Or that’s how I imagine it; I could change to reflect that she does know how to use her powers before their meeting.)
> 
> 
> Sweet works for me.




if you worry about those rules one more time I will hit you with that silly green hat I won yesterday night.
The game has started Alicia is fine and if she is a tad too powerfull on the first mission she might even survive it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 18, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> if you worry about those rules one more time I will hit you with that silly green hat I won yesterday night.




Ahhh do your best...?    



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> The game has started Alicia is fine and if she is a tad too powerfull on the first mission she might even survive it.



Fine be like that.   though to be honest surviving the mission would be Alicia preference.

For now I'll just limit my worry to finding a heroic "codename" for Alicia...


----------



## Radiant (Mar 18, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> "...Hrmmrmmm....hmr?..."
> 
> One of his eyes pop open and surveys the room around him. Mostly pillow from this vantage point. That won't do. The brawny teen levers himself up to a seated position and rubs his eyes. The hell was that? People coming or going? Nah...going. Prof won't let us stay out that late. Not that it stops me mosts nights.
> 
> ...




Sorry Velenne, I can do nothing with this post. 
Then "I wrote the X-Men left yesterday and didn't return yet", I meant "The X-Men have left yesterday and didn't return yet" nothing more, nothing less.
So I would asume that is highly unlikley that Cyclops can run by your door or Jean bump into you on your way to the kitchen.   
Also I am not sure that you noticed that you didn't hear that sound later but you've been woken up by it. And it didn't come from the rear window but from below you.
Please try to read my posts. If they are unclear in any way you can allways ask.
Still I think everything I just wrote was in that post from me.



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> As the newest resident of the mansion Flex has so far been spared early morning sessions and didn't have much contact with the other students. But yesterday you saw the strangest thing. All the older students hurried through the house with worried faces. Even stranger you saw them put on some strange costumes and vanish through a secret door into an elevator you didn't know even existed.
> The Professor promised you that he would explain everything to you once they return. So far they didn't but now you wake up from the sound of something heavy and mettalic scratching over a stone surface. The sound comes from under you and is dimned as if very far away but it is still loud enough to wake you up. Either they have a whole road construction team complete with vehicles in the basement or something "really" strange is going on.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 18, 2004)

Radiant, even with the threat of getting beat bloody with a green hat I feel I must share an idea with you. 

With if Shar’s ability to unlock x-genes was needed to unlock Alicia’s powers?  Say Alicia never developed powers and that only Mistress Mind did, this would allow me to play Alicia as being very naïve with her powers like I really want her to be but she would still have the powers to be as effective as a PL 5 could be.  This would also allow Calinon to use this power in game also. 

Obviously Shar would have to be okay with it, but it seems like a win, win situation to me but what do you think?


----------



## Radiant (Mar 18, 2004)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> Good question. Figured Science:computers would be more "computer trivia", as in "who made Cobol" and so on (shows how little I really know about computers, I guess, of course Cobol was made by more than one guy ) but the more I think about it, it seems you're right.
> 
> Any thoughts on this Radiant? If it's okay, maybe I could move some points to Search (massively boosted by 8 points of Super-Int, hee hee), or whatever is closest to the CoC skills "Library Use/Computer Use". (the latter exists in modern CoC right?)
> 
> ...




even though I'd say you could realistcally split the computer skill in a few dozen ones we are talking about a comic here and everything you can do and know about them should be in that one skill, so feel free to use the points for something else.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Radiant, even with the threat of getting beat bloody with a green hat I feel I must share an idea with you.
> 
> With if Shar’s ability to unlock x-genes was needed to unlock Alicia’s powers? Say Alicia never developed powers and that only Mistress Mind did, this would allow me to play Alicia as being very naïve with her powers like I really want her to be but she would still have the powers to be as effective as a PL 5 could be. This would also allow Calinon to use this power in game also.
> 
> Obviously Shar would have to be okay with it, but it seems like a win, win situation to me but what do you think?




Well to be honset the hat is pretty soft...
It caused a bad headache for me but I just remembered that wasn't because of the thing itself.
Shar has the ability to activate latent X-Genes, not particular powers. Either Alicia's X-gene is active or it isn't. In either case both of her personalities would or wouldn't have powers. Even MP can not influence the body down to the genetic code.
If you want Alicia to only have access to her powers after some training that is fine by me but you should at least take a look at the issues name before you sent her in without them.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 18, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Shar has the ability to activate latent X-Genes, not particular powers. Either Alicia's X-gene is active or it isn't. In either case both of her personalities would or wouldn't have powers. Even MP can not influence the body down to the genetic code.



and this from the person who just said it was a comic book...     *put the hat down*  Changes in eye color, height, weight, and other bodily factors have all been link too MPD so why not the functions of the brain?  If you look at Alicia’s and Mistress Mind's skills you'll notice that they are hardly similar at all.

If your not game for it no biggy but if she is just coming off of the street then yeah I don't like the idea of Alicia having acess to the powers...



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> If you want Alicia to only have access to her powers after some training that is fine by me but you should at least take a look at the issues name before you sent her in without them.




I'll honestly have to think about it, and yes I did note the name of the adventure.  Also I don't think Professor X would just send her out there untrained as he is to much of a humanitarian to do so.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 18, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Shar has the ability to activate latent X-Genes, not particular powers. Either Alicia's X-gene is active or it isn't.




Or Professor x could do some sort of physic surgery on her mind to at least allow her to gain the use of the powers…  Only time and experience can teach how to use the power.


----------



## Keia (Mar 18, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> . . . .at least take a look at the issues name before you sent her in without them.




Fire?  Gulp!?!    

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Mar 18, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> and this from the person who just said it was a comic book...     *put the hat down*  Changes in eye color, height, weight, and other bodily factors have all been link too MPD so why not the functions of the brain?  If you look at Alicia’s and Mistress Mind's skills you'll notice that they are hardly similar at all.
> 
> If your not game for it no biggy but if she is just coming off of the street then yeah I don't like the idea of Alicia having acess to the powers...
> 
> ...




Even with my very limited knowledge of biology I do know that genetic information is not influenced by brain activity. In fact it wouldn't even change if you cut it right out and replaced it with a rotten tomato. And once again, Shar can't do anything about the brain, her power is to activate latent X-genes.
Plus the X-Gene is not something unimportant but the ONE important background in the whole X-Men universe. 

*sigh*Of course Xavier would not call her to sent her on a mission she can not handle. As I am tired of reasoning about this (it is deffinatly the first time a player wants less powers from me. I think I have to make a note in the calendar) you can have it. Just don't change her rules again. If you prefer it she will simply have access to her powers only after Xaviers training.
*hands you a shovel*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 18, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Plus the X-Gene is not something unimportant but the ONE important background in the whole X-Men universe.




Agreed. 



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> (it is deffinatly the first time a player wants less powers from me. I think I have to make a note in the calendar)



_Hands a pen to help out_  yeah I'm interesting like that but to be honest, I'm as power hungry as the next player, but I'm not much for min and maxing, I don't spend a whole lot of time to see what stacks and what doesn't, all I what is for every character I make to make sense. 



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Of course Xavier would not call her to sent her on a mission she can not handle. As I am tired of reasoning about this  you can have it.




I'm not sure what your saying I can have and I’m sorry that you think I'm being unreasonable, a pain or what not.  I just want this to make sense.  



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Just don't change her rules again.



How did I change her "rules"?  The only change I have seen was to her back story and my working around that change so that it makes sense.    



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> If you prefer it she will simply have access to her powers only after Xaviers training.



Well if Xavier can not unlock it somehow before we see combat she will quickly become scared out of her mind and change into Mistress Mind so hopeful the shovel will not be needed.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 18, 2004)

I vote we call her Headache   *head explodes*


----------



## Keia (Mar 18, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I vote we call her Headache   *head explodes*




*Heh, Heh*  I wonder if that is Alicia's personality too, and BS is just trying it out.  

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 18, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I vote we call her Headache   *head explodes*




You know...  That's really not to bad of a name but I don't have the mental blast power so it would probably be better for a different character.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *Heh, Heh*  I wonder if that is Alicia's personality too, and BS is just trying it out.




No, Alicia personality isn't anything like this!   She very much a team player, but since her psyche was shattered she’s very meek, shy, unsure of herself and comes across as needy.

To be honest its been thrown around by at least one of my DMs that I should come with a warning label.    I send a lot of emails, and make a lot of OOC posts, ask questions and probably for some the DMs out their this probably takes up to much of their time.  Also I make my decisions based upon what the character would do, which is what your suppose to do, but some seem upset by this.

The way I look at PbP a game is that your there to role-play and not truly game as it takes way to long to game.  Combat is important and very much needed but if your looking for a game where your tracking XP or the number of levels you need for your next feat you should probably look for another media for your gaming as this is about "writing" a story in collaboration between the players and the DM/GM.  Also as thought that same DM joked about I also know that she would be disappointed if I wasn't in that game and that my fellow DMs are happy to have me as I pay attention I ask questions and I honestly feel I make the game better...

Anyhow I’ve been wrong before so who knows…

I’m I really being a pain because I want my characters background to make sense to the game?  (Just rather curious…  I know I’m not normal in my thinking as I went to various college websites looking for *just* the right one for Alicia.)


----------



## Radiant (Mar 18, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Agreed.
> 
> 
> _Hands a pen to help out_  yeah I'm interesting like that but to be honest, I'm as power hungry as the next player, but I'm not much for min and maxing, I don't spend a whole lot of time to see what stacks and what doesn't, all I what is for every character I make to make sense.
> ...




to be honest you're a pain.  
I'm just too good for this world, I should just let you do what you want instead of bothering at all. Read the very first post of this thread again. 
To make it easy I have the important part right here:



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Game information:
> This game will be set in the Marvel Universe and use the M&M rules.
> I will take four to six characters. All characters have to be Mutants and the game will asume that these are the people Charles Xavier called together to be the new X-Men in "Giant Sized X-Men 1". The story will start with them getting sent to Krakoa to save the original X-Men and go on from there. At first it will hold close to the Uncanny X-Men series but the more the characters do different than in the origianal comic books, the more the universe and the future will change, and the stories with them.




So the group will consist of the people Xavier called to go on that mission. If you continue to insist to make your character unsuited to go on that mission.
Well you're perfectly right, Xavier would not send her. 
The problem is that the New X-Men will be the mutants who go on that mission so you are trying to write your character out of the game (with a vigour I might ad) and regardless how hard I try I just can't seem to convince you to stop it.*sobs*
Since my head allready exploded a while ago I will just stop it now.

And yes I cast my vote for Headache too


----------



## Radiant (Mar 18, 2004)

on a completely different topic:
since so many of you are online I'd  like to ask a question.
Was my post for Velenne easy to misunderstand? Before I ask him to edit his post I would like to make sure it wasn't my fault. I found my english insufficent on more than one occasion. If there are any problems please tell me and I will try to avoid positng certain style of sentences etc.. 
Writing in foreign languages isn't allways the most easy thing.
And please DO tell me, it is not as if anyone else could tell me then I make mistakes so it won't get better if no one kicks me every now and then.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 18, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> to be honest you're a pain.




Hey that's my wife's line!      I've given her every gray hair, though she will insist that they are white, on her 23 year old head and trust me its noticeable. 

In all honesty no I'm really not trying to be a pain.



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> I'm just too good for this world,



Probaly true. 



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> So the group will consist of the people Xavier called to go on that mission.



Check.  and no problem.



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> If you continue to insist to make your character unsuited to go on that mission.  The problem is that the New X-Men will be the mutants who go on that mission so you are trying to write your character out of the game (with a vigour I might ad) and regardless how hard I try I just can't seem to convince you to stop it.*sobs*




Well thats the last thing I'm trying to do...  So either the rereading or the crying worked.  I think I can have this fixed in an hour or so with slight additions and subtraction in her history.    



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Since my head allready exploded a while ago I will just stop it now.



I'm sorry...  Do you have any aspirin?



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> And yes I cast my vote for Headache too



You people have no sympathy...  Since it seems unanimous and I do plan on working up to mental blasts I think we can christen Alicia Headache. 

Anyhow to recap I'll fix my character history and we'll play from there.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 18, 2004)

Edited.



> Please try to read my posts.




Yes sir, I will endeavor to improve my literacy skills, sir.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 18, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Was my post for Velenne easy to misunderstand? Before I ask him to edit his post I would like to make sure it wasn't my fault.




To be honest I didn't read it in till after you explained it in the OOC section so my opinion is corrupted.  I do known Velenne from another game and he is honestly a great poster and fellow player so I imagine it was a simple mistake.

Now all that said it never dawned on me that English wasn't your first language, and I'll admit English is horribly complex, but also I did notice a few time where I needed to reread an OOC post by you to realize exactly what you where trying to tell me.  

Anyhow, it's no big deal, I imagine Velenne needs to edit his post so the game makes more sense and I'm sure that he will have no issue with this.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 19, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> on a completely different topic:
> since so many of you are online I'd like to ask a question.
> Was my post for Velenne easy to misunderstand? Before I ask him to edit his post I would like to make sure it wasn't my fault. I found my english insufficent on more than one occasion. If there are any problems please tell me and I will try to avoid positng certain style of sentences etc..
> Writing in foreign languages isn't allways the most easy thing.
> And please DO tell me, it is not as if anyone else could tell me then I make mistakes so it won't get better if no one kicks me every now and then.



I didn't know English wasn't your native language!

Your post was clear enough.  But if I'd read it too quickly and missed the word "yesterday" I could have easily made the same mistake.  Easy to fix though.  Just have him bump into other students.... one with fiery red hair and one with a third eyeball


----------



## Mimic (Mar 19, 2004)

- Brother Shatterstone, why don't you let her keep her powers the way they are but just play it that she is very reluctant to use them (Alica that is.)

That way, she still has her powers but would only really use them when ever Mental Mistress comes out. You kill two birds with one stone, Xavier would still send her on the mission and Alica would seldom, if ever use her powers.

Plus it gives great role-playing, I can see it now:

Shadow: Come on Al, we need some tk here.

Alica: No, I won't do it.

Shadow: DO IT! *threatens with claws*

MM: PUNY WORM HOW DARE YOU THREATEN ME!!!!!

Shadow: *eep*

- Radiant English isn't your first language? Oy, you write better then I do. I can see how it could be read wrong, but that's the beauty of PBP the player and edit past posts.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 19, 2004)

I hadn't realized English was your second language either.  

The first time I read it over, I missed the "yesterday" part too.  So I equated the students moving with the sound beneath and in my mind connected them to the X-Men leaving in the Blackbird.  That's why I made my original the post the way it was.  It's now been editted to reflect his reaction each occurance seperately.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 19, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Edited.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir, I will endeavor to improve my literacy skills, sir.




damn I feel bad now


----------



## Radiant (Mar 19, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hey that's my wife's line!      I've given her every gray hair, though she will insist that they are white, on her 23 year old head and trust me its noticeable.
> 
> In all honesty no I'm really not trying to be a pain.
> 
> ...




hm, my girfriend said something like that too. Never believed her but on the other hand... she did break up with me after four years  

And no my %a$//$§&%&/ brother took my last. Do you know they sell the things in packs of 12 for 8€ here??? I practicaly live of the stuff. A friend brought me a nice pack of five hundred from the US once, that lasted for almost two years but by now it's gone *sobs again*

@Keia: The one good new I have right now is that your first post is waiting for you.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 19, 2004)

Radiant, I just shot you an email that I think will solve all of the "issues" my character and I am having.   Well, obviously minus her MPD.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 19, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> - Brother Shatterstone, why don't you let her keep her powers the way they are but just play it that she is very reluctant to use them (Alica that is.)



Well, I've never wanted to change her powers.  I just wanted them to reflect her lack of training, but I guess that’s what a PL 5 is there for.  There really is no issue as I see it, I really want her to be uncomfortable, and their for very reluctant to use her powers.  I think the issue has pretty much been solved and the only thing to do is correct my history.  

Hopefuly it’s be something like she always had her powers but she never realized it but it did effect the world around her…  I hope it will come across as interesting. 





			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Plus it gives great role-playing, I can see it now:
> 
> Shadow: Come on Al, we need some tk here.
> 
> ...




That will be there.    The MPD is not leaving the character, at least at the beginning maybe Alicia mind can be mended eventually but I like the idea to much to take if from her in the beginning. 

Note: my character's saving throws have been fixed except for damage.  I need to remember how to do that, and besides that I'm ready to go.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 19, 2004)

The post seemed fine to me.  I had no troubles undestanding it.  And coming from me, that's saying a lot.


----------



## Keia (Mar 19, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> @Keia: The one good new I have right now is that your first post is waiting for you.




Yay!!
Post coming within minutes

Keia


----------



## Keia (Mar 19, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Post coming within minutes




And . . . its here!! its here !!! 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 19, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> And . . . its here!! its here !!!




Tad bit excited aren't we?


----------



## Keia (Mar 19, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Tad bit excited aren't we?




Can't help it, just watching BB and keeping an eye on my threads. 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 19, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Can't help it, just watching BB and keeping an eye on my threads.




Aye, though all of my threads seem dead tonight.   and I'm annoyed with basketballl cause no one is going to die on CSI tonight.   :\


----------



## Keia (Mar 19, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Aye, though all of my threads seem dead tonight.   and I'm annoyed with basketballl cause no one is going to die on CSI tonight.   :\




I agree - even my Stargate game is quiet.  And I'm gonna be busy all day tomorrow with no internet access. Sigh!

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 19, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> I agree - even my Stargate game is quiet.  And I'm gonna be busy all day tomorrow with no internet access. Sigh!



Man, I hate days like that...  Luckily tomorrow my coworkers will kick the door down probably around 1 PM at the latest and I'll be left alone with no interruptions or work, minus answering the phone, till I leave at 4 PM.  

Obviously, I would rather be off but it beats doing real work.   And A T1 is always fun.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 19, 2004)

I hope I'm getting the feel for this game right.  I imagine M&M games to read a lot like comics, and in comics the character's seem to have _way_ more inner monologue than seems absolutely necessary for regular people.  

So I've tried to put in as little narrative text as possible, only what's useful for describing what a comic book artist would be drawing in a given frame, supplemented by either dialogue or inner-monologue.  Does that seem appropriate to you folks?


----------



## Mimic (Mar 19, 2004)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 19, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Does that seem appropriate to you folks?



Velenne, you've probably read more of my posts than anyone else in this game so you know my usual posting "style."

For those who don't know me as well I'm basely all about conveying my thoughts without confusing anyone.  As radiant said not everyone uses English as his or her main languages so I keep it simple.  

M&M doesn't change this.  If you get your thoughts out, and let others know what your character is thinking your good to go.


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 19, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> even though I'd say you could realistcally split the computer skill in a few dozen ones we are talking about a comic here and everything you can do and know about them should be in that one skill, so feel free to use the points for something else.




Wheee!  Updated My entry in Rogues' Gallery then. 9 ranks of Science: Computers (all of 'em) went into Search (5) and Spot(4).


----------



## Calinon (Mar 19, 2004)

Just a question, but how old are the X-Men in this?  The pic from X-Men Evolution kinda kicked the question into my mind.  Are they teens or adults?  Roughly speaking of course.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Just a question, but how old are the X-Men in this?



Yeah, I must admit I'm rather curious of this also...  

I'm also curious of their PL, roughly speaking of course.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 19, 2004)

Pfft... PL is unimportant I tells ya.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Pfft... PL is unimportant I tells ya.



Well yes I would agree with that, I am the one running a 5th PL character after all, but I simply want to know if the original x-men will be more of the mentor type.  It would be hard to do if they where the same age as us and or the same PL as us.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 19, 2004)

Hee hee... we're off to a good start.  Gemini's trying to copy Phoenix's Energy control power, though it's four ranks higher than what she can copy safely.  SHould make things interesting.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 19, 2004)

the original X-Men are 22-22 by that time. Meaning as old as they get because in the whole 20 years since then they didn't really age.
In the last few years I got the impression that some might be 25 or even older but I'm not sure.

I used the pic cause it mostly resembles his costume back then (just looks better) and I can't scan for the next three weeks.

And if you realy want to know, Cyclops is PL10.  

btw do any of you have a pic of Iron Fist?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 19, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> btw do any of you have a pic of Iron Fist?




I'll find one but it will probaly take some time...  NT lacks the tools needed to cut and down and such.

any idea when Alicia will be added to the game?


----------



## Mimic (Mar 19, 2004)

Radiant is just saving the best for last Brother Shatterstone


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 19, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Radiant is just saving the best for last Brother Shatterstone



You know I could counter with the simple but elegant, “ladies first.” But I guess I’ll just try and wait patiently…  

I’ll be standing in the corner shaking uncontrollable if someone needs me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 19, 2004)

stupid navy proxy server....


----------



## Radiant (Mar 20, 2004)

about hero points:
I will try out a system Tokiwong proposed in his Generation Legacy game.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> A few notes...
> 
> ...if you need to use your Action Points if you are making a D20 roll, post the conditions for which it is used, or if not I will assume that you did not wish to spend the points. It is a little rough, but better then you posting an ation, I roll and then wait for you to decide if you wish to use a point or not. So post a condition for an Action Point usage, and I will follow that condition to the letter of the law LOL I hope that works...




just post your conditions with your character in the gallery please. And on other times just post with your action if you want to spend a hero point if it fails or not.(like I try to heal him and if I fail I'll use a hero point...)
Who knows this system might even work.


----------



## Keia (Mar 20, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> btw do any of you have a pic of Iron Fist?




Here's one, it's from a card so it was cropped.

Keia


----------



## Calinon (Mar 20, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> about hero points:
> I will try out a system Tokiwong proposed in his Generation Legacy game.
> 
> just post your conditions with your character in the gallery please. And on other times just post with your action if you want to spend a hero point if it fails or not.(like I try to heal him and if I fail I'll use a hero point...)
> Who knows this system might even work.



Quick question, do you keep the higher of the two results, or just the new result.  Always seems wierd to use a hp and get a lower result.

Is it a thing like "I will use a HP on any dice roll that is below 15 for saving throws" or a thing like "I will use a hero point if I fail my save and it would result in a knock out or worse."

Examples!  I need examples so I don't get it wrong


----------



## Radiant (Mar 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Quick question, do you keep the higher of the two results, or just the new result.  Always seems wierd to use a hp and get a lower result.
> 
> Is it a thing like "I will use a HP on any dice roll that is below 15 for saving throws" or a thing like "I will use a hero point if I fail my save and it would result in a knock out or worse."
> 
> Examples!  I need examples so I don't get it wrong




I keep the higher result. 
And the second example would be right. You can narrow the conditions down to exaxt numbers. So you can go like:
" I use hero points for damage saves that I fail with more than ten"



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Here's one, it's from a card so it was cropped.




Thanks, couldn't find him anythere.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 20, 2004)

@Velenne: You would be disabled (it isn't a dramatic scene, in that case you would the dying as the DC was 25).


----------



## Radiant (Mar 20, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Hee hee... we're off to a good start.  Gemini's trying to copy Phoenix's Energy control power, though it's four ranks higher than what she can copy safely.  SHould make things interesting.




why is that? As I see it Phoenix has 8 ranks of energy to control (that's your max but you can absorb it) for a cost of 4 PP per rank (also your max but still within your capabilities.
Did I miss something?


----------



## Keia (Mar 20, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> why is that? As I see it Phoenix has 8 ranks of energy to control (that's your max but you can absorb it) for a cost of 4 PP per rank (also your max but still within your capabilities.
> Did I miss something?




Seems okay to me . . .

Keia


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 20, 2004)

Aha!  Nope, you didn't miss anything.  I made an error.  Must be the Spring Break, and not thinking clearly.  Or not at all.


----------



## Keia (Mar 20, 2004)

Radiant,

does gemini look like Phoenix as well.  I assumed that with the name the looks would be the same but I wanted to check with you first.

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Mar 20, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Radiant,
> 
> does gemini look like Phoenix as well.  I assumed that with the name the looks would be the same but I wanted to check with you first.
> 
> Keia




I think she does as it sounded like that in the post. Dark Nemesis? How did you intend it?

btw, Gemini also gained the disturbing flaw while she copies Phoenix, forgot about that in the post.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 20, 2004)

Data and Shadow will have their apperance soon.  

@Bro Shatterstone: Does Alicia have a codename now?

edit: before you miss it, Alicia is in the game now.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 20, 2004)

Yup, Gemini looks just like Phoenix, for the moment.


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 20, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Data and Shadow will have their apperance soon.




*Waits anxiously. 

BTW, sorry to start bitching about it now, but shouldn't there be an (M) next to my name in the IC thread (first post). Just checking so you didn't mix me up with Velmont's proposed char or something. 

(Assuming the M:s and F:s mean male and female respectively, of course.)


----------



## Radiant (Mar 20, 2004)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> *Waits anxiously.
> 
> BTW, sorry to start bitching about it now, but shouldn't there be an (M) next to my name in the IC thread (first post). Just checking so you didn't mix me up with Velmont's proposed char or something.
> 
> (Assuming the M:s and F:s mean male and female respectively, of course.)




doh, fixed that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 20, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> @Bro Shatterstone: Does Alicia have a codename now?



Ahhh...   I'm not really sure everyone seems to like Headache but it seems a bit "off" for Alicia.  I'll look around before going with it.  I imagine its still going to be awhile before she honestly gives it some thought.



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> edit: before you miss it, Alicia is in the game now.



Just saw it...  In fact I'm heading that way.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 20, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Just saw it...  In fact I'm heading that way.



Done. 

BTW:  Yesterday was a horrid afternoon and today is my birthday so I haven't updated my history yet but I'll have it done either today and earlier tomorrow.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 20, 2004)

Also being nitpicky as a lurker.  Is there a reason why every instance of where is shown as there?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 20, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Also being nitpicky as a lurker.  Is there a reason why every instance of where is shown as there?



I'm not fallowing you...  Can you show an example?


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 21, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Thanks, couldn't find him anythere.





There also also quite a few on the playing the game thread.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 21, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> There also also quite a few on the playing the game thread.



Oh, well English isn’t Radiant’s primary language.  So it's all good.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 21, 2004)

Well, it was mentioned earlier that English is not Radiant's primary language.  His meaning is still getting across, though.


----------



## Keia (Mar 21, 2004)

Nemesis,

Give me a call!

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 21, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Give me a call!




Holy cow, I just looked at your locations...  Do you two know each other in real life?


----------



## Keia (Mar 21, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Holy cow, I just looked at your locations...  Do you two know each other in real life?




Only by reputation.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 21, 2004)

Ah, that explains it.  Although it is rather unusual.  I would more expect something along the lines of there for thier, or something similar.  Oh well, its all good, Radiant is telling a good story and that is what matters.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 21, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Only by reputation.



Ahhh, speak in your code then. 

rangerjohn, aye I agree he's a great storyteller.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 21, 2004)

Hehehehe.  Reputation.  Yea, I'd heard I have one of those.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 21, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Holy cow, I just looked at your locations...  Do you two know each other in real life?




what this isn't real life?????     

there, where, their, and so on. I think my english teacher wanted to kill me for that back then. At least I tend to get "their" right by now but it's still the only one.
I blame it on the TH, never could speak that. So they all sound the same to me  

Oh yeah and happy birthday Shatterstone. 

As a totaly unrelated note, my ankle is almost healed and I was just dancing straight through the last three hours. Now it felt real good to be able to do that again.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 21, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> what this isn't real life?????




Well I could have asked do you two know each other physically but that could have been misconstrued. 



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> there, where, their, and so on. I think my english teacher wanted to kill me for that back then. At least I tend to get "their" right by now but it's still the only one.



Aye I hear you there.   If it weren’t for Bill Gates and good ole "F7" my posts would be nothing more than bad grammar and even worse spelling errors. 



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Oh yeah and happy birthday Shatterstone.



Thanks I appreciate it.   All in all I had a good day.    The wife didn't lie out any steaks and we where out of bacon so there was no eggs and cow for breakfast.  So the wife lucked out and we went out for breakfast.  

I then got a gift card for Red Robin, it’s a restaurant, and so we went out for diner too.  

I'm really fat now and my wife lucked out all day.   (or maybe I did cause I think she forgot to lay out the pot roast too...  :\  )



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> As a totaly unrelated note, my ankle is almost healed and I was just dancing straight through the last three hours. Now it felt real good to be able to do that again.



Sweet, that's really good to hear.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 21, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Data and Shadow will have their apperance soon.




I wait with eager anticipation.

 I posted some hero point uses on the rogue's gallery, let me know if it's ok.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 21, 2004)

Alicia's background has been revamped...  She's more like every other mutant in the fact that her powers manifested at puberty but that she and no one else realized it.

read and enjoy.


----------



## Keia (Mar 21, 2004)

Added a picture of Phoenix, though it isn't quite right.  

The mask is the main thing that's right . . . and the basics of the costume (at least until the x-men).  The eyes are supposed to flaming. He's supposed to be tanned but the skin tones weren't available.  I'm working on a new picture, but in the meantime. . . .

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 21, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Added a picture of Phoenix, though it isn't quite right.




Hey it's Quasar!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 21, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> The eyes are supposed to flaming. He's supposed to be tanned but the skin tones weren't available.  I'm working on a new picture, but in the meantime. . . .




Is this better?  

Skin Color?

Eyes?

I think I read somewhere you wanted flaming hair but it's a easy fix if you don't want it.  That is if you want help.


----------



## Keia (Mar 21, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Is this better?
> 
> Skin Color?
> Eyes?
> ...




Is what better, BS?  

As for the hair, I managed to fix that already.  The eyes and a better tan are something that I would like, but . . . I only have the downloaded version of the Heromachine.

If you want to help that's great, I can send you the details thus far if you want.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 21, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Is what better, BS?




ahhh...   The nice picture I have on my desktop...  

Guess I should attach it.   

Of course I'm on the second file now...


----------



## Keia (Mar 21, 2004)

The eyes are good, the hair . . .not so much.  His hair is pretty close to the picture I have.  The skin tone I like is the shaded one in your second picture (the color that outlines the skin before the black.

Keia

I'm thinking I'm gonna need a copy of the updated heromachine.  Would you recommend it?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 21, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> The eyes are good, the hair . . .not so much.  His hair is pretty close to the picture I have.  The skin tone I like is the shaded one in your second picture (the color that outlines the skin before the black.



How's this?  Do you want the red toned down any?



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> I'm thinking I'm gonna need a copy of the updated heromachine.  Would you recommend it?



It has issues but it’s not bad...  He released the final part last month and if you do the Bata testing it is cheaper in the long run.  (15 bucks instead of 19, I think.)


----------



## Keia (Mar 21, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> How's this?  Do you want the red toned down any?




I like it.  Some suggestions . . . make the flames on the hands and eyes clear not opaque . . . put a phoenix symbol on his chest . . . and yeah, tone the red down a bit (either a more muted red or more of an orange red - either way makeit darker and/ore more muted).

I think I am going to get Hero machine - at least the beta.  Is it downloadable?

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 21, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> I like it.  Some suggestions . . . make the flames on the hands and eyes clear not opaque . . .



Can't, theirs no translucent option in hero 2.0 (beta)



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> put a phoenix symbol on his chest . . .



Check.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> and yeah, tone the red down a bit (either a more muted red or more of an orange red - either way makeit darker and/ore more muted).



check, do you like?



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> I think I am going to get Hero machine - at least the beta.  Is it downloadable?



Yeah you send 10 bucks via paypal and then the guy send you a link and a password.

It can take awhile for the guy to get back to you though.  I think the website is heromaker.com but you might want to google for it.


----------



## Keia (Mar 21, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Can't, theirs no translucent option in hero 2.0 (beta).




Bummer that!  clear was one of the things I liked about it. hmmm



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> check, do you like?




Very much.  Thanks for all of your hard work!!

Adding it to my RG sheet now

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 21, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Bummer that!  clear was one of the things I liked about it.



I lied I found it.  (It’s much better than before as you can control just how translucent it is.)




			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Very much.  Thanks for all of your hard work!!




No big thing, anyone else wants me to do something for them please let me know.


----------



## Keia (Mar 21, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I lied I found it.  (It’s much better than before as you can control just how translucent it is.




Can you make the phoenix symbol translucent as well.  I'm curious howit would look.

Again, thanks!
Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 21, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Can you make the phoenix symbol translucent as well.  I'm curious howit would look.




It looks rather bad if you ask me...


----------



## Keia (Mar 21, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It looks rather bad if you ask me...




File's faulty.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 21, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> File's faulty.




See I told you it looked bad...  

Take 2


----------



## Keia (Mar 21, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> See I told you it looked bad...
> 
> Take 2




Still having trouble with it . . . don't worry 'bout it.  I like what you've done so far.  I'll let it go at that.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 21, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Still having trouble with it . . . don't worry 'bout it.



I just fixed it previous post.  I had to redo the last change cause PSP eat the file...   :\


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 21, 2004)

Okay after looking through the source code of a random superhero name generator and goofing of with a thesaurus I can honestly say I have no idea for a heroic name for Alicia. 

I guess everyone can just pick a pet name for her...


----------



## Keia (Mar 21, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I guess everyone can just pick a pet name for her...




I'm prettty good with superhero names.  How about I throw some out there and see what you think?

Headache, Mental, Migraine, Intuit,  all follow the mental powers that you have or will have

Force, TK, etc.  all follows the telekinesis power

Synergy, follows the bit in your story about getting informatio nfrom others

Psyche, Soul, Spirit all are play off of Mistress Mind.  Sort of a Mind and Soul (Heart and Mind) type of thing.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 21, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm prettty good with superhero names.  How about I throw some out there and see what you think?




Thank you! 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Headache, Mental, Migraine, Intuit,  all follow the mental powers that you have or will have




I think if someone called Alicia mental she would breakdown and cry...  



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Force, TK, etc.  all follows the telekinesis power




Hmmm I like Force.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Synergy, follows the bit in your story about getting informatio nfrom others




Yeah... 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Psyche, Soul, Spirit all are play off of Mistress Mind.  Sort of a Mind and Soul (Heart and Mind) type of thing.




You know I really like the "Heart and Soul" thing...  And if I had super charisma and I would honestly consider Heartache.  Its not very super heroic sounding and probably fits her meek personality...

*thinking*

Edit:  I really wouldn't want to step on Dark Nemesis powers either.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm all for Migraine


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 21, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> I'm all for Migraine




Yeah I like it to but it doesn't work with her current power set.  Only Mistress Mind can attack mentality.  I do like the Super-Charisma and it does make sense with my character background but for now I'm going to consider it "lost" in the shatter of powers.

Also I think when the time is right I will be going by Soulforce.  Which is probably to heroic sounding for her personality. *L*


----------



## Radiant (Mar 21, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah I like it to but it doesn't work with her current power set.  Only Mistress Mind can attack mentality.  I do like the Super-Charisma and it does make sense with my character background but for now I'm going to consider it "lost" in the shatter of powers.
> 
> Also I think we the time is right I will be going by Soulforce.  Which is probably to heroic sounding for her personality. *L*




I meant that as a joke  
If you think it is too heroic for her to choose it then I can just have Prof X give it to her as her codename. Maybe he thinks she deserves a heroic name.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 21, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> If you think it is too heroic for her to choose it then I can just have Prof X give it to her as her codename.



Hey that would work... 



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Maybe he thinks she deserves a heroic name.



And when, if, she decided she deserves one it can always change it. 

So does everyone like Soulforce?


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 21, 2004)

Soulfire sounds neat.  I like it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 21, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Soulfire sounds neat.  I like it.



Opps!  That should have been Soulforce as Soulfire is a Michael Turner project.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 21, 2004)

*Radiant's two cents about code names*

To do something I normaly avoid as a gm I will just throw in my very own opinion. I think you all got realy cool names but I hate Data 'cause I hate Star Trek (before Hellzon starts screaming in panick: no your char won't have to suffer for it  )
I like Soulforce. But as a manga and anime fan my tastes are a bit strange. I allways prefer names like that over "whatever"-man.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 21, 2004)

Soulforce is even cooler.  My applogies, I left my ability to read at home


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 21, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> I like Soulforce.



I do too.  I would like to give credit where credit is do...  Thanks Keia. 



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> I allways prefer names like that over "whatever"-man.



Well I sort of agree with this...  I think the original ones are awesome names.

Superman
Batman
Spiderman

After that it gets tedious.



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Soulforce is even cooler.  My applogies, I left my ability to read at home



No need to apology as it was I who left my typing ability at...  Well I'm at home, so I guess I left them in another room.


----------



## Burnout (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey guys, I play with Brother Shatterstone over at the Freedom City PbP, and he pointed this game out to me.  I figured I'd stop in and say I'd be interested in joining if the team ever grows or a spot becomes available.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 22, 2004)

Burnout said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I play with Brother Shatterstone over at the Freedom City PbP, and he pointed this game out to me.  I figured I'd stop in and say I'd be interested in joining if the team ever grows or a spot becomes available.




for those who lurk (wow that sounds strange). I so far have as many players as I can handle. Perhaps even more as Hellzon and Mimic still don't have a single ingame post. So I will only take new characters if somebody drops.

*sigh* so much interest here just makes it more obvious how cose to death Mutant High is. I will miss it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> for those who lurk (wow that sounds strange). I so far have as many players as I can handle.




That’s sound reasonable enough.

My thoughts on the other X-men being PCs I dislike it.  We are waving our own brush over the marvel mutant universe so I think you should handle all original marvel character the DM.

Burnout is an addicted poster on the other forum he will not let you down if you ever need him. 


Will Alicia get an IC update soon?


----------



## Keia (Mar 22, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *sigh* so much interest here just makes it more obvious
> how cose to death Mutant High is. I will miss it.




I'd be happy to throw in and help Mutant High out, Radiant.  Definitely a long term player here.

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Mar 22, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'd be happy to throw in and help Mutant High out, Radiant.  Definitely a long term player here.
> 
> Keia




mhm, that makes two allready. I guess there is enough interest in M&M. Have to think how to handle all the vanished actors. Somehow I suddenly see a future. I'll get back to you.


----------



## Burnout (Mar 22, 2004)

Any chance you could explain or point out a post that does the premise of mutant high? I may be interested in it if you'd be willing to have me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

Note: I didn't instate a change cause you made no mention of it. 

Also I just noticed that I'm missing one skill point.  I have 21.5 Spent and I should have 22 (PP 11)  I'm going to add one rank of acrobatics.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 22, 2004)

Burnout said:
			
		

> Any chance you could explain or point out a post that does the premise of mutant high? I may be interested in it if you'd be willing to have me.




if you follow the link in my sig to Mutant High Episode 1 you will find a complete description of the background world in the second post. 
But beware: it's damn long  

Thank you Keia, you just reminded me that there is still enough entusiasm on these boards to keek a game blasting. 
I even wrote a nice motivatinal post with my final decision to keep the game alive.
Mutant High ooc


----------



## Radiant (Mar 22, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Note: I didn't instate a change cause you made no mention of it.
> 
> Also I just noticed that I'm missing one skill point.  I have 21.5 Spent and I should have 22 (PP 11)  I'm going to add one rank of acrobatics.




I just trust you guys there. Had I decided to chek all characters first the game wouldn't even have started now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

Radiant, I just shot you an email.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 22, 2004)

- Brother Shatterstone: I kind of like Soulforge as a code name but any of the others is cool

- Radiant: Nice to know we are not forgotten, *sniff* I would be interested in playing in your mutant high game but not until we get going on this one.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> - Brother Shatterstone: I kind of like Soulforge as a code name but any of the others is cool




I like Soul*forge* also but it doesn't really fit the character...  *LOL*

This could be fun just to see all the different typos.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 22, 2004)

Freekout or Headcase seem like good names...

How about Psyche.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Freekout or Headcase seem like good names...




Those seem to lack a certain compassion that Alicia probably needs in her life right now... 



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> How about Psyche.




Must admit I like this one and almost went with it instead.


----------



## Keia (Mar 22, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Thank you Keia, you just reminded me that there is still enough entusiasm on these boards to keek a game blasting.




Well, I'm interested, and I have another character that's ready to go 'cause it was abandoned by the boards (actually Shalimar was in that game, too).  I can post over there if you wish.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Mar 22, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Psyche . . . Must admit I like this one and almost went with it instead.




It was my favorite . . . almost didn't give it to you 'casue I was gonna save it for another character idea.  Then I decided I wouldn't be playing that idea for a long time so . . .  

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> It was my favorite . . .




If you want it say so...  If not I might take it.  At least as Prof X's codename for her, but this one sounds more fitting for life than my own.


----------



## Keia (Mar 22, 2004)

Naah,  I'm good with it.  It's just amazing to come up with character names after so many have been used by the comics these days.  now . . . there may be a minor character or two with the name, but nothing that I remember or that most would.

The other character I have on the back burner is called 'Fortune.'  (Luck Powers and all around charm).  But the name is still good . . . as far as I know.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

Dark Nemesis, I sent you an email btw.   I hope you don’t mind.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Naah,  I'm good with it.  It's just amazing to come up with character names after so many have been used by the comics these days.  now . . . there may be a minor character or two with the name, but nothing that I remember or that most would.




Yeah that's my big issue also...  My most original name has been "Skyking".  In military message traffic a Skyking is an EAM (Emergency Action Message) that is a "go"/"no go" nuclear deployment message.  

If you've seen Crimson Tide then you've seen a few EAM.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> The other character I have on the back burner is called 'Fortune.'  (Luck Powers and all around charm).  But the name is still good . . . as far as I know.



There was a character in MGS with that name who was very lucky like that but no comicbook heroes that I know of.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 22, 2004)

Well if your going outside the genre... Skyking was a pulp hero from 50's or 60's television,


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Well if your going outside the genre... Skyking was a pulp hero from 50's or 60's television,



I should ask your age but I won't.  *LOL* I never said the military was original nor I.


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 22, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> [...] I think you all got realy cool names but I hate Data 'cause I hate Star Trek (before Hellzon starts screaming in panick: no your char won't have to suffer for it  )




 Honestly, I haven't seen a single (alright, maybe a single, but not much more) episode of Star Trek (and the one's I ... uh ... didn't see were Enterprise - no Commander Data in there right?). So he probably won't act like Data (pure coincidence if he does).

Couldn't think of anything else, really.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 22, 2004)

I will turn forty in August.  I saw reruns of Skyking on saturday afternoons.  Hence not knowing when they originally aired.


----------



## Keia (Mar 22, 2004)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> Couldn't think of anything else, really.




How about Core (as in computer core), Mainframe (again computers), or Terabyte (Memory), or every something like Recall.


Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> How about Core (as in computer core), Mainframe (again computers), or Terabyte (Memory), or every something like Recall.




Fireware
RAM 
ROM
Software
BIOS 
SCSI
Cache


----------



## Calinon (Mar 22, 2004)

Sprite


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Sprite



 *Thwacks Calinon. 

Byte wouldn't be that bad though. Then I could tell the bad guys to 'byte me'. *dodges thrown rocks


----------



## Calinon (Mar 22, 2004)

Oo, oo, we could call you Chip!

Or maybe Skuzzy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Or maybe Skuzzy.



*LMAO* finally a good joke! 

Radiant, got your email I'll make the changes shortly. 

Dark Nemesis, I got no reply so I going to assume you don't care.


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Oo, oo, we could call you Chip!
> 
> Or maybe Skuzzy.



Chip? Not bad, not bad at all. I refuse to comment on 'Skuzzy' though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

Alicia/Psyche/Mistress Mind what ever is fixxed and updated now.  

Calinon, if you could do me a favor and make Shar's picture in the RG an attachment I would be very appreciative. 

Velenne, ditto for Flex's.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 22, 2004)

I probably could, if I was inclined to spend the effort to figure out how.  Seeing that I don't have a button pushy option to do that, I shall decline and instead allow my evil, evil heart to gain pleasure at the thought of smoking dial up modems.

Bua ha ha.

_No clue how._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _No clue how._




I see.... Okay try under the addition options and "Manage attachments."  

If you need more help from their please let me know...  My modem hates one of your two's picture plus it does make the thread more friendly and uniformed.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 22, 2004)

Where are these addition options?  I see nothing like that on my posting screen, nor anything for manage attachments.  Just my standard quota of message buttons.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm assuming your hitting the post reply button and you’re not using the quick reply correct?

If so it should be here...  (see big red circle in the first picture)

That will open an additional window.  Browse to the file.  Click upload, you will need to wait till it says it "current attachments"

click close window and then sumbit post or edit post.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 22, 2004)

Heh, this is not a good thing... everything on my screen is the same but I don't have that section you have circled.  They are very nice attachments though.  I give it a 9.5 out of 10 on the useful attachment scale.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 22, 2004)

Just testing, but I'm not seeing anything.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 22, 2004)

Newp, pic is stored on my website, so upload not working.  I have that part of the screen you circled compressed as it always seemed a waste of space.  After buggering around with it this long... I was right!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Heh, this is not a good thing... everything on my screen is the same but I don't have that section you have circled.  They are very nice attachments though.  I give it a 9.5 out of 10 on the useful attachment scale.





			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Heh, this is not a good thing... everything on my screen is the same but I don't have that section you have circled.  They are very nice attachments though.  I give it a 9.5 out of 10 on the useful attachment scale.



okay, give this a try:  link

School to the very bottom to "Message Editor Interface"

I'm using the standard editor but I bet your using the basic so set yours to standard and try again.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 22, 2004)

Nosir... not basic.  I don't have the graphic stored on my hard drive, so the upload screen refuses to work.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Nosir... not basic.  I don't have the graphic stored on my hard drive, so the upload screen refuses to work.



Any chance you can save it from your website and upload it from your PC?


----------



## Calinon (Mar 22, 2004)

Not while I'm supposedly working... if I remember tonight maybe.  If not, well... cable modem *cough*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Not while I'm supposedly working... if I remember tonight maybe.  If not, well... cable modem *cough*



I'll remind you and trust me I want one and I know we can afford it but the wife doesn't seem to care about my misery over dial-up.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 22, 2004)

> And we should better have a lot of coffee ready then she arrives



Darn tootin' you better, spanky! *growl*


----------



## Radiant (Mar 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Darn tootin' you better, spanky! *growl*




*gulp*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 23, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> _(Will save 19)_




Watch this be the only saving throw I make all game and I probably would have been better of by not made it.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 23, 2004)

Ok, it's all changed capitano dial-upus


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 23, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Ok, it's all changed capitano dial-upus



Thanks bossman.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 23, 2004)

Suggestion, I have the button, too, but what I see, Calinon is a Registred user, but me, and Bro seems too, to be a donator (give $$$ to EnWorld when he was about to close for some month), maybe that option is offered only to them, after all, look at the top of the page, it say:



> Become a Community Supporter today to have your own custom user title and to enjoy access to the following features: Search, Who's Online, Private Messaging and Personal Galleries.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 23, 2004)

Velmont, true on what you said but being able to attach a file is a normal board function and not having that ability would seriously degrade the usefulness of the forum.

besides a quick walk though the RG shows that indeed the picture is an attachment now.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 24, 2004)

*What Codenames?*

Hellzon and Brother Shatterstone have been throwing around new codenames for a while so I'm not exactly sure what you decided yet. Drop me a line what codename you want for you char, otherwise I will asume they stay like they are currently on the list at the start of the game.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 24, 2004)

From the character thread, looks like Shat chose Psyche   Not sure about if Data is still Data... but we can always enforce a cooler, hipper name on him later!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 25, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Hellzon and Brother Shatterstone have been throwing around new codenames for a while so I'm not exactly sure what you decided yet.



Well nothing is ever simple with me…   

So in all honestly have two:

Alicia will be known as Psyche but Mistress Mind will only respond to Mistress Mind.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 25, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Alicia will be known as Psyche but Mistress Mind will only respond to Mistress Mind.




I'm fairly certain that Mistress Mind will respond to "Hey baby, what's shakin?"

The response probably won't be postitive though...


----------



## Keia (Mar 25, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> The response probably won't be postitive though...




Depends on your definition of 'positive' 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 25, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> I'm fairly certain that Mistress Mind will respond to "Hey baby, what's shakin?"




*LOL*
I imagine she would show you that you’re the one who is "shakin", probably in fear, after she beats upon you.  


			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Depends on your definition of 'positive'




 *LOL*

Kinky, but definitely funny...


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 25, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Hellzon and Brother Shatterstone have been throwing around new codenames for a while so I'm not exactly sure what you decided yet. Drop me a line what codename you want for you char, otherwise I will asume they stay like they are currently on the list at the start of the game.



 Seeing as "Skuzzy" would probably be to cheezy, I think I'm staying with Data.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 25, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Depends on your definition of 'positive'
> 
> Keia




what, you think I should stop using that line to start a conversation?


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 25, 2004)

> There is also a name above the whole thing: "SENTINEL".




Cue omnious music...  BTW, Quick Reply is just great. Had to say it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 28, 2004)

Did Alicia get kicked out of the game cause I mentioned Spiderman?


----------



## Mimic (Mar 28, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Did Alicia get kicked out of the game cause I mentioned Spiderman?




Radiant is probably out dancing now that his foot is better and don't complain, at least you've been introduced.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 28, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Radiant is probably out dancing now that his foot is better and don't complain, at least you've been introduced.



Yeah, true enough, I guess I really can't complain...


----------



## Mimic (Mar 28, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, true enough, I guess I really can't complain...




Yea, but you know you want to.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 28, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Yea, but you know you want to.



Hush Worm...


----------



## Radiant (Mar 28, 2004)

sorry guys, I''ll move to my new flat on thursday and been busy packing the last few days. Got some time today so I'll throw some posts around.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 28, 2004)

see? I still like Alicia, I just shot at her.

*sits down to think about that statement*


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 28, 2004)

Why do I get the feeling that my new phone-friend is not a friendly bald man?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 28, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> see? I still like Alicia, I just shot at her.




Oh yeah!  Your a hell of a guy as most just stop with flowers and such. 

I got to admit I love fast moving games and this one is indeed that. 

Congrats on your new flat.  

Note my huge smile as I know I won't be asked to help you move.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 28, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> "Whoa," Flex says as a means of greeting, his appreciation for Shar's form barely concealed, "Uh? No wait, lemme guess! Sharon right? Ya ya, Prof is waitin' for ya. I made the coffee strong enough to make your hair fall out. Xavier ain't bald for no reason y'know. I'm Flex, by the way."




*barely holds on to ther chair while laughin*

on the plus side I can now say that Brother Shatterstone's fear of not ever passing a will save again has not come true. Ain't that something to be happy about!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 28, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Ain't that something to be happy about!




Believe it or not I'm kind of glad she's show this much guts and determination.   I just hope it doesn’t get her killed.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 29, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Believe it or not I'm kind of glad she's show this much guts and determination.   I just hope it doesn’t get her killed.




All that work, just so she can die before she even gets to Xavier


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 29, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> All that work, just so she can die before she even gets to Xavier



*LMAO*

Didn't I say hush worm...?


----------



## Mimic (Mar 29, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *LMAO*
> 
> Didn't I say hush worm...?




Never!!! I will not be silenced!!! Power to the people... worms... whatever.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 29, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Never!!! I will not be silenced!!! Power to the people... worms... whatever.



*LMAO*

Why do I have this feeling your going to be a constant thorn in my side and Alicia's side?   Anyhow I don't mind, she might, but I don't.  

If she lives this should be fun.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 29, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *LMAO*
> 
> Why do I have this feeling your going to be a constant thorn in my side and Alicia's side?   Anyhow I don't mind, she might, but I don't.
> 
> If she lives this should be fun.




Hmm... Lets see, a punk kid whos main defensive mechanism is to get in your face and a shy withdrawn woman who would rather not be noticed.

Oh yea, I anticipate many a time that Mistress Mind is going to want to pummel him into the ground. It's going to be his favorite past time.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 29, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Hmm... Lets see, a punk kid whos main defensive mechanism is to get in your face and a shy withdrawn woman who would rather not be noticed.



Who's this "punk kid?"   (Your character background makes me believe that Alicia and him would be more like kindred sprits.  I can't argue with your assessment of Alicia...  That's spot on accurate. 



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Oh yea, I anticipate many a time that Mistress Mind is going to want to pummel him into the ground. It's going to be his favorite past time.



While I imagine that the frustration and rage that is Mistress Mind might think about pummeling someone actually doing it is unlikely as she believes worms are quite beneath her touch.

She is a telekinetic/telepath after all. 

Anyhow it shall be fun.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 29, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Who's this "punk kid?"   (Your character background makes me believe that Alicia and him would be more like kindred sprits.  I can't argue with your assessment of Alicia...  That's spot on accurate.




While not a punk kid per say, he does dress the part and his whole in your face thing is really a defense mechanism. You don't get picked on as much if you go on the offensive. But deep down he probably is alot like Alicia and that side of him could even possibly come to the surface from time to time.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> While I imagine that the frustration and rage that is Mistress Mind might think about pummeling someone actually doing it is unlikely as she believes worms are quite beneath her touch.
> 
> She is a telekinetic/telepath after all.
> 
> Anyhow it shall be fun.




I will take that as a challange


----------



## Mimic (Mar 29, 2004)

Just a note: I was kidding about the whole dead before meeting Xavier thing.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 29, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Just a note: I was kidding about the whole dead before meeting Xavier thing.



I know.  

I'll travel today so an IC post will have to wait till later.  (I need to read up again on what a disabled character can and can not do.  

Radiant, did I fail a will save?  Not that it matters, as I’m pretty sure using a power while disabled will kill you.  :\


----------



## Radiant (Mar 29, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know.
> 
> I'll travel today so an IC post will have to wait till later.  (I need to read up again on what a disabled character can and can not do.
> 
> Radiant, did I fail a will save?  Not that it matters, as I’m pretty sure using a power while disabled will kill you.  :\




no you're a lucky guy, you succeded with a 16. I admit I never saw someone pass that many saves in a row


----------



## Mimic (Mar 29, 2004)

Being disabled is one step away from dying, they are still awake but any major activity (running, using powers etc.) will push you to dying but I believe a hero point will prevent it.

Personally I can't wait to see how it turns out, perhaps she will be saved by someone who has multicoloured hair, someone who tends to run off at the mouth from time to time. Someone who would use it to save himself from getting turned into a mental vegitable


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 29, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> no you're a lucky guy, you succeded with a 16. I admit I never saw someone pass that many saves in a row



Don't change it, as I want to see how I get out of this...  but I think they stack with a +1 each round. 

I'll post later...  still traveling.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 29, 2004)

The Scarlet Witch?  Quicksilver?


----------



## Radiant (Mar 29, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Don't change it, as I want to see how I get out of this...  but I think they stack with a +1 each round.
> 
> I'll post later...  still traveling.




Just to be sure. From the mail you sent me I thought that she gets an additonal +1 to pass the tests each turn, so it gets easier all the time.
Regardless, I admit I forgot about it and those rolls all went with your basic will save without any other modifiers.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 29, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Just to be sure. From the mail you sent me I thought that she gets an additonal +1 to pass the tests each turn, so it gets easier all the time.
> Regardless, I admit I forgot about it and those rolls all went with your basic will save without any other modifiers.




Isn't it the other way around?


----------



## Radiant (Mar 29, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Isn't it the other way around?




me thinks we should ask da Brother. No need to get it wrong in the future.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 30, 2004)

Just realised something, with altered form you get a free immunity for every level you have, I will be adding that to my character in the rogues gallery.

That is of course if it's not to late.


----------



## Keia (Mar 30, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Danny gives Brandon the `nothing is allright, I have a cheesburger on my foot' look.




Most I have laughed in quite a while.  Great job!!

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 30, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> me thinks we should ask da Brother. No need to get it wrong in the future.



The DC goes up +1 one every round making the check harder to make...  

Of course it doesn't account for the distressing item going away either.

Anyhow, I'm home now but I need to eat.  I'll post soon, I promise.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 30, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Being disabled is one step away from dying, they are still awake but any major activity (running, using powers etc.) will push you to dying but I believe a hero point will prevent it.



Aye, pretty sure that's right but she doesn't realize she has any powers so theirs no point in using a hero point simple to be a running, but still dead target...  

I guess I'll have to try for a more diplomatic approach and hope for a conscious…  :\


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 30, 2004)

Anyhow, I'm not much for speeches, and I surely can't think of anything for this situation.  I probably let Alicia down big time.  

Anyhow, hopefully I did something respectable.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 30, 2004)

And the award for most graphic comic death goes to...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> And the award for most graphic comic death goes to...





This isn't no Punisher comic so hopefully not me...


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 30, 2004)

Whee! My first triple post.


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> And the award for most graphic comic death goes to...



 ...me?  Though Alicia is a good enough runner-up, for sure.

BTW, Radiant. You fine with the laptop? I did write it into the background, but that's a background where I've already joined Xavier's school.  Anyway, this will be mucho interesting. _Grabs popcorn._


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 30, 2004)

Whee! Triple post


----------



## Radiant (Mar 31, 2004)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> BTW, Radiant. You fine with the laptop? I did write it into the background, but that's a background where I've already joined Xavier's school.  Anyway, this will be mucho interesting. _Grabs popcorn._




No prob, people like him allways have one.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 31, 2004)

@Broher Shatterstone: Since I didn't write an update for Alicia yet I wanted to leave you an option. Since you failed the last will save (with the mods) you can have her transform and edit your post if you want to.
Doesn't mean it's bad as it is, to be honest I didn't eve get to read it yet.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 31, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> @Broher Shatterstone: Since I didn't write an update for Alicia yet I wanted to leave you an option.



uhoh...    



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Since you failed the last will save (with the mods) you can have her transform and edit your post if you want to.



Well I have no issues with editing my posts but she would still be disabled, and not in less you want to rule that the two different persona work off of different damage systems...  (Which I don't see working cause it's a piece of lead in her shoulder that’s the issue)  So even with a change she still wouldn't have access to her powers cause it could kill her and that's the last thing that Mistress Mind would want do.  



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Doesn't mean it's bad as it is, to be honest I didn't eve get to read it yet.



Its okay no need to rush through them, but I think I'll leave it the way it is and hope that the suits get a conscience or that some other miracle happens...


----------



## Radiant (Mar 31, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> uhoh...
> 
> 
> Well I have no issues with editing my posts but she would still be disabled, and not in less you want to rule that the two different persona work off of different damage systems...  (Which I don't see working cause it's a piece of lead in her shoulder that’s the issue)  So even with a change she still wouldn't have access to her powers cause it could kill her and that's the last thing that Mistress Mind would want do.
> ...




you're right, the only thing she could do would be burning hero points to act while disabled without starting to die.

*IMPORTANT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
I will be moving to my new place tomorow and the phone company will cut of my connection here sometime tomorow too. I hope I will have a new connection within a week but I can't guarantee it. I will post from campus every second day or so, I hope more but again I have no idea how often that will be. So take your time and don't sit in front of your screen and wait for updates. I'll tell you then everythings allright again.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 31, 2004)

But waiting for updates is my purpose in life!  Without that I shall wither and die!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 31, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> you're right, the only thing she could do would be burning hero points to act while disabled without starting to die.



Honestly, I'll think about it but I'm not one for the revision of posts.   I know she could burn a few hero points after turning and such but she would probably quickly run out before the that little scene ended.  Plus one would have to consider the chances of her going berserk as I imagine she would die from that as her hero points would go up in flames rather quickly.  

I am away from my books, I'm at work, so I imagine their could be possible holes in my reasoning so if others see them, say in the next 4 hours, please say something. 

If you post an update before I make a decision to edit it then go for it. 



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> *IMPORTANT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




Sweet!  Have fun, 



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> But waiting for updates is my purpose in life!  Without that I shall wither and die!




Yeah, same here...  I shall f5 every few seconds while you are gone.


----------



## Keia (Mar 31, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> But waiting for updates is my purpose in life!  Without that I shall wither and die!




Here, Here !!!

Keia

(What?!? I'm supposed to work?!?)


----------



## Calinon (Mar 31, 2004)

There's only two guys with guns versus Mistress Mind.  With the choice of A) getting shot and dying or B) transforming and using a couple of hero points to blast them to oblivion and then getting away, I'd choose transformation.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 31, 2004)

yeah kids all hail to F5 but I guess you will survive a few days without me ;-)
You can wither all you want just make sure you're still close enough to live to read once I'm back


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 31, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> There's only two guys with guns versus Mistress Mind.



Calinon, yeah I would pretty much agree with that but how does a berserk character and HP work?  I know its up to the player to use a hero point but a berserk character isn’t under their controls and is more often than not going to use their powers, correct?

So this leads me to believe that a berserk character is going to force the player to use hero points and when they run out is going to use their powers in till they slip over into the dying state.  Would you agree with that?

(Of course they could always make their save too.)


----------



## Mimic (Mar 31, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *IMPORTANT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> I will be moving to my new place tomorow and the phone company will cut of my connection here sometime tomorow too. I hope I will have a new connection within a week but I can't guarantee it. I will post from campus every second day or so, I hope more but again I have no idea how often that will be. So take your time and don't sit in front of your screen and wait for updates. I'll tell you then everythings allright again.




Any chance of getting my character introduced before you self appointed exile?


----------



## Radiant (Mar 31, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Any chance of getting my character introduced before you self appointed exile?




working on it right now...


----------



## Mimic (Mar 31, 2004)

Yay!!!


----------



## Calinon (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's what I'd see happening.

Alicia is going to die.  Mistress Mind kicks her to the background and takes over to save both of their lives.  Furious at the two goons before her, she uses a hero point to get her action without moving to dying.  She uses extra effort to add area affect to mental blast (can't remember if you have it, too lazy to look), knocks the goons out of their skulls in one shot, becomes fatigued, and drags her bleeding self down the alley to safety where, job done, she too collapses against the wall, passes out and and transforms back.  Then a nice kind shopkeeper or story related PC sees her and takes her to safety.

Once the goons are down, there is nobody to fight, and she'd head off for safety right?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> She uses extra effort to add area affect to mental blast (can't remember if you have it, too lazy to look)



correct I don't have it. 



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Once the goons are down, there is nobody to fight, and she'd head off for safety right?



Except that when combat beginnings their is a small chance she could go berserk and then she attacks anyone and anything till she can restore mental control, but all in all I like your plan and everything has some risks.

Radiant, yeah I'm going to edit my post and do the above Calinon approved plan so fill free to update according to it if you want to and or have time.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 1, 2004)

*dugs into his trench until the dust has settled and he is sure what post to answer*


----------



## Hellzon (Apr 1, 2004)

*Screw you guys, I'm going home. *

Since Radiant's leaving (more or less), I'll post this now. My 'net access will be bumpy at best during Easter (8:th to 14:th this month), since I'm going to see my parents by then, so if my replying drops by then, don't worry, I didn't die. 

Meanwhile, this game is getting more interesting day by day. _*Grabs more popcorn_ Move fast, Cal! I already have a mysterious woman here! Or is that a "mystiqueal" woman?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 1, 2004)

Edited my post. (finally)  Sorry about the delay but with Radiant on break and the fact that I gave up soda/caffeine yesterday my head was killing me so I pretty much took the night off.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 1, 2004)

Don't worry.  We'll just hold your delaying of the game against you for eterinity, generally ostrasizing you from play and probably will be filling your shoes with shaving foam daily for the forseeable future.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 2, 2004)

Beep  

Time leaps: As you have seen I just jumped right over Calinons research and cut the breakfast scene with Xavier short. I will do that sometimes to keep the game at a comic like pace and even to jump to the next day and such. 
In short I will try to let scenes run as long as they look interesting and then cut through them.

And Shadow is finally in the game. HURRAY!!!!


----------



## Hellzon (Apr 4, 2004)

Edited my post slightly. (Not going back inside) I guess I could be worse off than being torn between two nice women, though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 4, 2004)

Sorry for the delay in my post...  I sort of had to figure out if you could perform free actions while disabled and you can.   (I got a reply from Steve Kenson over on the Atomic Think tank)

I wasn’t sure if I successfully attacked the suit still standing…  If I didn’t I’ll want to modify my post some.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 4, 2004)

the standing suit was just stunned. The other was blown unconcious right then.




> ...blame the media...



I like Flex


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 4, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> the standing suit was just stunned. The other was blown unconcious right then.




Sweet, no need to edit my post then...   Yeah I realize that one is unconscious, but it’s not wise to drop the connection besides Mistress Mind isn't really a nice lady.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 4, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sweet, no need to edit my post then...   Yeah I realize that one is unconscious, but it’s not wise to drop the connection besides Mistress Mind isn't really a nice lady.




you are allready on extra effort aren't you? If you do that again the modifier will really suck. On the other hand it is most likely that it won't matter once your through with them.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 4, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> you are allready on extra effort aren't you?



Nope just used it once...  

After that it simply a free action to remain connected as her Mental Assault has a duration of Sustained and her only half action was to bring up her force field.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 4, 2004)

a quick word about my internet connection.
I moved to my new place and even thoug it is damn small it is great.
Regardless of that I nearly murdered to guy who told me that it might take around four weeks till my connection to the net is set up.
*resists urge to go back and kill him now*
the good news is that this is the biggest students hab around and I have the keys to the computer rooms which are about 2 minutes away from my rooms even if I'm slow. That means I can post fairly regular for now. I just won't be that fast with the rolls and such. Still expect at least a post per day for now.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 4, 2004)

Yup, sustaining a power doesn't require extra effort, nor will it drop you from disabled to dying.  However, activating the force field WILL drop you from disabled to dying, so a hero point would just be spent to prevent you from worsening.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 4, 2004)

Harrr!  Beat Hellzon by a minute with my post


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Yup, sustaining a power doesn't require extra effort, nor will it drop you from disabled to dying.  However, activating the force field WILL drop you from disabled to dying, so a hero point would just be spent to prevent you from worsening.




I'm pretty sure I had that covered...?  Do I?









*OOC:*


 Use a Hero Point to overcome injury.
Half Action: Force Field (5 ranks)
Free Actions: Maintain sustained mental assaults on both suits.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 4, 2004)

Yar, wasn't implying you didn't.  Watch the amazing mistress mind chew through hero points heh


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Yar, wasn't implying you didn't.  Watch the amazing mistress mind chew through hero points heh



*LOL* Trust me I would rather not spend them but I fell like I should...  It is hard to live if you can't dodge bullets so the force field could indeed be very needed.  

Hopefuly my free actions take effect first and that MM can drop the other suit before she uses the hero point to raise her unneeded force field.


----------



## Hellzon (Apr 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Harrr!  Beat Hellzon by a minute with my post



 Kinda noticed. Edited a bit, general meaning of it remains, though.  Oh, and congratulations to your new flat, Radiant. Wish I had free internet next to mine. I think I have, like, 15 minutes to campus, with free 'net.


----------



## Hellzon (Apr 4, 2004)

Well, kind of waiting for Radiant's poor little lonesome NPC to react now. Git off yer bottom and reply, dangit. (j/k)


----------



## Radiant (Apr 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Harrr!  Beat Hellzon by a minute with my post




*hands you a cake*





> Wish I had free internet next to mine. I think I have, like, 15 minutes to campus, with free 'net.




Have ten minutes to campus and about half a dozen other ways to get online but it still can't compare to doing it from home. You don't even want to know how long it took me to get myself into my shoes and down here after dinner  
Not to mention that the software sucks.
(ok so I'm just not used to it but I'm not in the mood to judge fairly right now)


----------



## Radiant (Apr 5, 2004)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> Well, kind of waiting for Radiant's poor little lonesome NPC to react now. Git off yer bottom and reply, dangit. (j/k)




MUHAHAHA!!!!!
*falls into a fit of evil laughter*
now this was post I was soooo hoping you'd ask for


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Yar, wasn't implying you didn't.  Watch the amazing mistress mind chew through hero points heh



Hey you know I don't need on in this case...  Force Field is a free action so I'll be editing my post to reflect this.


----------



## Keia (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool story so far Radiant, I like the surprise in the limo!!

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 5, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Cool story so far Radiant, I like the surprise in the limo!!




I'm curious if that surprise is pre Miss Marvel or post Miss Marvel. (worried look)


----------



## Keia (Apr 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm curious if that surprise is pre Miss Marvel or post Miss Marvel. (worried look)




Yeah, either way, I'm glad I'm just chillin' in Danny Rand's apartment.    

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 5, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, either way, I'm glad I'm just chillin' in Danny Rand's apartment.




Indeed! *LOL* I take two gunmen please...   

I technical do know the answer to my above question... 

Of course to me it doesn't matter as this is Radiant’s telling of a tale and I think it's quite good.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

Fricken' better be pre-Ms. Marvel or I'm about to be a grease stain.  Especially since I figure I have to protect Frank, since I have no idea what his powers are except being extremely and unhealthily skinny.  198 pounds... that surpasses bean pole.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Fricken' better be pre-Ms. Marvel or I'm about to be a grease stain.



Aye, I figure you have more than one issues no matter which version of rogue that is.


----------



## Hellzon (Apr 5, 2004)

*Bends over. Man we're screwed!  A little question about Animation, though. When I animate something, does it get to do something that round, or does it start acting next round?

Cal, your bike is in for a ride.  (Sample motorbike from the devices chapter i think. Hardness 8, medium size, should be just about what I can handle. Whack me if I'm wrong.)


----------



## Hellzon (Apr 5, 2004)

> "Watch yourself, Frank," she says, starting to back-up towards her bike, keeping herself between herself and the two women.



Didn't know you were a duplicator. 

/Hellzon, smartass


----------



## Radiant (Apr 5, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Cool story so far Radiant, I like the surprise in the limo!!
> 
> Keia




thank you, I can sooo picture the full page she would have gotten for that entrance...




> Yeah, either way, I'm glad I'm just chillin' in Danny Rand's apartment.




you know in the begining I didn't like Iron Fist at all but somehow he is starting to grown on me. Especially after that burger issue...   



> I technical do know the answer to my above question...




do me a favour and send me a mail of what you think. I think I have it right but I don't have the issue there she actually abosrbed Carol's powers, I only reconstructed it from later and earlies issues.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 5, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> do me a favour and send me a mail of what you think. I think I have it right but I don't have the issue there she actually abosrbed Carol's powers, I only reconstructed it from later and earlies issues.



Sent.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

Bah, now I gotta go edit that... and my bike!  That was kinda our getaway vehicle hehe.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like Mistress Mind is about to attack and innocent homeless person... poor guy.


----------



## Hellzon (Apr 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Bah, now I gotta go edit that... and my bike!  That was kinda our getaway vehicle hehe.



 Getaway vehicle? No worries, we'll just kill our enemies and take their stuff, D&D style. "Their stuff" in this case including a sweet limo.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 5, 2004)

I think your animation power works right away Hellzon.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

Radiant, just do my deflection as it comes up You can assume I use it whenever necessary. My automatic extra should keep it available even if flat footed. I sure don't like getting hit  

My deflection bonus is +12 I believe (will check when I get home from work, but should be deflection rank + normal dex), which opposes the attack roll.

Hero Points for re-rolling

Damage saves: dice roll of 15 or lower
Fort saves: dice roll of 15 or lower
Will saves: dice roll of 14 or lower
Reflex saves: dice roll of 12 or lower
Deflection roll: dice roll of 12 or lower
Any other hero point uses, I'll just state in my actions. That should help save time.


----------



## Hellzon (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh, that's right. Hero point usage coming up. Thanks for the template, Cal! 

Hero Points for re-rolling

Damage saves: dice roll of 10 or lower (gonna miss all of them badly anyway, with my luck )
Fort saves: dice roll of 10 or lower
Will saves: dice roll of 11 or lower
Reflex saves: dice roll of 12 or lower
Not using any HP for animated objects for now. (assuming I even could)
Any other hero point uses, I'll just state in my actions. That should help save time.


----------



## Hellzon (Apr 6, 2004)

Rules again. I sadly don't remember how to calculate attack bonus and damage DC for a melee combatant (i.e. motorbike of doom), but the bike gets a strength bonus equal to hardness + 1 for each size category above medium (and -1 for each category below medium). I should have checked earlier, sorry, but I guess AB is +8 and Damage DC is 15+8=23. Could be missing something though.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 6, 2004)

one of us is gone
a crime against existence has been commited
one of the elite has vanished from the universe
even the death of a sun could not meassure up to the impact of this
...
on the bright side we're still in Issue 1 and there's no better time for a replacement to hop on board


----------



## Radiant (Apr 6, 2004)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> Rules again. I sadly don't remember how to calculate attack bonus and damage DC for a melee combatant (i.e. motorbike of doom), but the bike gets a strength bonus equal to hardness + 1 for each size category above medium (and -1 for each category below medium). I should have checked earlier, sorry, but I guess AB is +8 and Damage DC is 15+8=23. Could be missing something though.




I have to read up on it sometime. But all that +8 somehow seems really believable to me considering that a motorcicle is on the upper limit of animation +8. I like games that have such easy structures


----------



## Radiant (Apr 6, 2004)

well at least Shaons bike landedn on something soft...


----------



## Calinon (Apr 6, 2004)

It's just a scratch!  It'll buff right out!

Rogue and Mystique... aren't we the lucky ones!  And her protection is more than either of us can do in damage hehe.  Run away!


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't want to seem like I am hopping in someone's grave, but I still would like to give this game a shot. I have it ordered from Wal-Mart, so it should be here sometime next week, give or take a few days.

In the meantime, if someone wouldn't mind helping a clueless guy out, I would be more than willing to step in for the role of a tank. He would draws his strength from the earth itself, giving him strength and protection as long as he remained in contact with firm ground. Of course, the downside is that if he ever gets picked up, then he is pretty much screwed..

Just an idea, but if I need to wait for the next slot, I will..


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 6, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Rogue and Mystique...




You acted shocked...?  Saw it and called it.


----------



## Hellzon (Apr 6, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> well at least Shaons bike landedn on something soft...



 Heck, look at it from the bright side. The bike probably gives me 1/2 cover. That's +4 to defense and +1 to reflex. Yay!  

On a more serious note, I checked the combat rules. Seems I was right about AB +8 and DC 23.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 6, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Looks like Mistress Mind is about to attack and innocent homeless person... poor guy.



Oops I missed this one...  I wasn't told that she has failed her check so I assumed that she did indeed pass it.   Good thing to as I imagine a "rage" while disabled would be a quick way to get oneself killed or at least have allot less HP.


----------



## Hellzon (Apr 6, 2004)

BTW, as I said earlier, I'm going away tomorrow. Care to NPC Frank in the meantime, Rad? Judging by his current situation, it shouldn't be hard, just say "Frank bleeds" every now and then . Seriously though, he's definitely going with Shar and joining the X-Men and so on.

See ya! I'll pop in tomorrow before going, and then whenever I can get to a computer (which might not be often).


----------



## Radiant (Apr 6, 2004)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> BTW, as I said earlier, I'm going away tomorrow. Care to NPC Frank in the meantime, Rad? Judging by his current situation, it shouldn't be hard, just say "Frank bleeds" every now and then . Seriously though, he's definitely going with Shar and joining the X-Men and so on.
> 
> See ya! I'll pop in tomorrow before going, and then whenever I can get to a computer (which might not be often).




see ya in week then. Till then we might even be through all the recruitment and get you all together for once.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 6, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> I don't want to seem like I am hopping in someone's grave, but I still would like to give this game a shot. I have it ordered from Wal-Mart, so it should be here sometime next week, give or take a few days.
> 
> In the meantime, if someone wouldn't mind helping a clueless guy out, I would be more than willing to step in for the role of a tank. He would draws his strength from the earth itself, giving him strength and protection as long as he remained in contact with firm ground. Of course, the downside is that if he ever gets picked up, then he is pretty much screwed..
> 
> Just an idea, but if I need to wait for the next slot, I will..




just stop hoping once the flowers are on it.
I like your idea so far, post me a bit more about the character and I'll take a look at it. Can't make any promises as before the one I think fits best will get the spot.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 7, 2004)

The concept is from a giant in Greek Mythology named Antaeus. He was a giant that was basically invulnerable as long as his feet remained in contact with the earth. Hercules managed to slay him by picking him up and strangling him with his feet just inches from the earth. Hence why I said if he was ever picked up, he'd be screwed..*L*

I was wanting to go away from the typical concept of him being an outcast since his powers are pretty subtle in nature. I'm not sure how the level stacks go power wise, but I would like him to have strength, regen (when in contact with ground) and body armor, and for the visual effect as he learns greater control over his powers, his skin will begin to resemble stone more and more.

I feel like I am being vague on the concept, but that is what is in my head so far. Nothing super-flashy, but still a solid team player..


----------



## Keia (Apr 7, 2004)

Wasn't Terrax or somebody similar to that in power and limitation.  I can't remember if it was in Teen Titans or New Warriors . . . I think new Warriors.  Eventually he overcame the weakness.  I really don't remember it well.

Regardless, it's a great concept for a character, especially a mutant.  I look forward to possibly seeing him/her on the team. 

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Apr 8, 2004)

@Verbatim: Those powers are pretty straight and easy to build. I could probably get stats for that ready in five minutes so the rules part ain't no problem.
Just superstrength, protection as extra and the ground contact as a flaw.
Regeneration as its own power. Should not be too expensive.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 8, 2004)

That would be great if you could hook me up with the sheet. As far as skills go, you could do a random thing for me, and I would make my history from that. I would consider it a nice little challange for me..

Do you want to make this smooth and have him already in Xavier's school? He could be coming back from visiting his folks or something when the poop hits the fan.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 8, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> That would be great if you could hook me up with the sheet. As far as skills go, you could do a random thing for me, and I would make my history from that. I would consider it a nice little challange for me..
> 
> Do you want to make this smooth and have him already in Xavier's school? He could be coming back from visiting his folks or something when the poop hits the fan.




nope, all the characters are new to the shool. But we are still in the stage there Xavier runs around and collect the characters so getting you in is easy.
Write me some background (take a look at the others in the Rogue's gallery to see the extend) and I will create your stats for you right after. 
I won't mind of someone else here volunteers to do that either *subtle hint*  cause I'm lazy and have a few dozen npcs in the works right now.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 8, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> nope, all the characters are new to the shool. But we are still in the stage there Xavier runs around and collect the characters so getting you in is easy.
> Write me some background (take a look at the others in the Rogue's gallery to see the extend) and I will create your stats for you right after.
> I won't mind of someone else here volunteers to do that either *subtle hint*  cause I'm lazy and have a few dozen npcs in the works right now.



I can probably patch something together later tonight for a build based on that strength when in contact to ground, stoney skin sort of thing.  When CSI and Survivor are on


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 8, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> When CSI is on




Blasphemy!    *LOL* 

There is only two shows I watch that I don' do anything online when their on... CSI, and The Shield.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 8, 2004)

For Verbatim: Hope this is the sort of feller you were thinking of. His power flaw applies to all powers that are part of Super Strength, so don't lose contact with the ground if you can avoid it! Hopefully, this is kind of what you had envisioned.

Name: Antaeus
Rank: PL8, Brick
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 16, 17, 18?
Height: 6'6"
Weight: 250 pounds
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Brown

Team Name: X-Men
Base of Ops: Westchester

ABILITIES
STR 16 +9
DEX 12 +1
CON 16 +3
INT 12 +1
WIS 10 0
CHA 10 0

SAVES
DMG +5
FORT +5
REF +1
WILL 0

MOVEMENT
INIT +1
SPEED 30/60/120

COMBAT
BASE DEF 3
DEF 14
FLAT 13
MENTAL 13

BASE ATT 4
MELEE +7
RANGED +5
MENTAL +4

SKILLS
Climb [11/2]
Drive* [4/3]
Intimidate [13/4]
Jump [11/2]
Knowledge: geology [7/6]
Repair* [6/5]
Search [5/4]
Sense Motive [4/4]
Spot [4/4]
Survival [4/4]
Swim [11/2]

FEATS
Durability (flaw: contact with earth)
Greater Fortitude (flaw: contact with earth)
Immunity (Super) (critical hits) (flaw: contact with earth)
Immunity (Super) (penetrating attack) (flaw: contact with earth)
Power Attack (max 5)(flaw: contact with earth)
Toughness (+2 to damage saves)(flaw: contact with earth)

POWERS
Super-Strength [+8]
flaw: contact with earth
extra: immovability [+8]
extra: regeneration [+8]
extra: shockwave [+8]
extra: protection (stone skin) [+4] (flaw: duration sustained)
stunt: lifting
stunt: lethal
Body Armor [+4]

COST
abilities [16]
base att [12]
base def [6]
skills [20]
feats [6]
powers [60]
weakness [0]
total [120]
unspent [0]

Note: His protection is currently a partial extra, and his armor should stack with it. I made it sustained to reflect your subtle powers, so there is no outward show of them unless you want it.  There's no power point savings for the flaw, but it makes sense based on the background.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 8, 2004)

Would his flaw come into effect if he walked into a house? what about a car or a highrise? Or even the pavement? It's not often that we are in contact with actual earth anymore or am I just being way to literal?


----------



## Calinon (Apr 8, 2004)

I'd say that's Radiant's call.

It would likely be hit and miss, but he's hardly helpless without his super strength.  +3 strength, +3 damage save, 4 protection (armor); he's pretty well off.

The flaw is pretty harsh I'd say.  In a car, you aren't in contact with the earth, though he could open the door and drag his hand on the ground (ow).  In a house, on a wood floor; out of luck.  In a building with cement floors just covered by carpet or tile; he'd be just fine.  But buildings like that would be hit and miss in that he could suddenly find himself on a hardwood floor, or a wooden deck, and lose his strength.  However, it is better than a weakness, which in my opinion shouldn't be able to be removed, where a flaw could be overcome by enough training or planning or in the case of an emergency, a well spent hero point.

But it really sticks to the hercules example


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow...thanks Cal for drafting that up for me, just the skills alone give me a few ideas for his background. With his knowledge in geology, repair, and drive, I am seeing his parents being archeologists and Jake was brought along with them everywhere they went. As he grew older, his parents loved the fact that their son seemed taken with the field as much as they were, even though they knew that he had inherited his grandfather's strength and health, vice their brains.

It was his grandfather who first suspected that Jake might be more than he appeared, and feared that he carried a "gift" inside of him also. All of his life, he had worked hard to hide the fact that he was different, even when he used his "gifts" to fight in both World Wars. Not wanting to force his grandson to live a life of hiding who he was, he called Jake's parents and told them his concerns, hoping that he was wrong, but knowing in his heart he wasn't.

This is the part I am stumped at on the rough draft...how do I work them out of the dig site and into New York? Should I go with the grandfather passing, or have them simply be near Westchester to be contacted? Since his family is behind him learning more about his abilities, there wouldn't be any difficulties in him going to Xavier's school. I just have to figure out how to get there...

I'm sorry for the sketchiness of the rough draft, but I promise the finished will be smoother.


----------



## Keia (Apr 9, 2004)

What about having some of the items they uncovered in the digs on display in a museum in New York.  An opening night in which your parent and yourself would be in attendance (perhaps looking for more funding, etc.).  That would bring you into the area then.

Keia


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 9, 2004)

*steals idea and places it in notebook*

I think we can manage that..


----------



## Calinon (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice background   Glad you like how I made him up.  If you have excel and want a copy of the character sheet I used, lemme know.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 9, 2004)

I do have excel here at the house, so please shoot a copy my way. I have to get cracking on getting the background together, as I committed a major no-no today. I logged onto Evercrack and forgot that I had wanted to get this all done in the AM. As you can see, I way behind the power curve and my wife has us tickets to the baseball game tonight. Talk about crunch time now eh?  

_Post # 500!!!_


----------



## Calinon (Apr 9, 2004)

It'll be Monday when I have access to it again, but okie.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks again amigo...


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 10, 2004)

*Jake French - Rough draft phase I*

For the majority of his years, the cycle of digging, cataloguing, storing, and showing seemed to be all that Jake and his family knew how to do. Even the vacations they took to visit his Grandfather “Paps” French seemed to involve something with their work, whether an item was brought with them for more study or something as simple as planning their next dig. Jake however looked forward to the vacations for reasons that for the longest time only he and Paps knew about.

Like his grandson, Matthew French stood well over six feet in height, and even though he was well into his eighties, Paps still worked his ranch with a strength and stamina that his assistants admired. Jake had always thought his grandfather resembled a silver bear, as his grandfather had always been an extremely hairy man, and for as long as Jake, or his father for that matter, could recall his hair had always been a steel gray color. The last part was whispered to be caused by the sights the eldest French had seen while fighting in the “good fight” in both World Wars.

It was not his grandfather’s stories, souvenirs, and relaxed manner that made Jake look forward to spending time with his grandfather, but the fact that like Jake, there was more to Paps than met the eye.

Jake had discovered Paps “gift” by accident when the two were out hunting in woods behind the ranch. Nervous and coming down with “deer fever”, Jake had set his crosshairs on what he knew had to be the biggest buck ever to be shot in North Dakota. Jake pulled the trigger and instead of hearing the satisfying thrashing of a deer, he heard a stream of obscenities coming from a source he knew all too well.

Rushing down to check on his grandfather, Jake saw the hole in Paps’ shirt where the slug had ripped through his shoulder, and saw the dark crimson stain consume more of the flannel shirt his grandfather wore. However, where there should have been overwhelming agony, Jake was surprised that his grandfather seemed simply more pissed off than anything else, as he made Jake swear that what he was about to see never went any further than the two of them.

Ripping his shirt, Paps began washing the bloody shoulder with water from his canteen, and to Jake’s disbelief the holes in Paps body simply closed up, leaving only the faintest of scars underneath the sea of body hair Paps possessed. Stunned silent for a moment, Jake did what all thirteen year olds do when they discover that the kind old man they love is bulletproof, he began the onslaught of questions into everything of Paps past. Laughing, Paps shared with his grandson the secrets that he had kept hidden almost all of his life and the more Paps talked, the more Jake vowed to find a way to be like his grandfather.

As Jake grew older, there was no doubt in both his and Paps’ mind that there was something different about him. By sixteen, Jake was as taller, and stronger, than most of the hired movers who came to the dig site to help pack the camps up, and like his grandfather, he seemed to almost never get winded or sick. However, while Jake saw these facts as something to be shown off whenever possible, his grandfather began seeing Jake as a target for the government he was beginning to trust less and less.

Swallowing the knot of fear and doubt in his throat, Matthew French called up the people he knew that had to be told everything, but at the same time he was afraid of how they treat not only Jake, but also himself. He called up Jake’s parents and slowly at first, but with confidence growing as the called went on, told them everything that had been happening right under their noses for the past three years, and more.
At first, both Paul and Irene were stunned, but as time allowed their minds to weigh the facts of both Jake and his grandfather’s words, they began to see it as a major breakthrough in the understanding in many culture’s “heroes”. In legend there have always been men and women whom seemed to be “more” than what they were, and while it was a risky and radical change from the accepted means of thinking on humanity’s past, both felt it was the correct way to look at it and began secretly trying to uncover the “real secret” behind every dig.

Two years, and many dead-ends later, it is time for the French’s to present what they have discovered so far to the Museum of Archeology in New York. While they know they have not collected enough evidence to support the real reason for their fieldwork, they are hoping that what they have collected over they years will be enough to keep them going, but only time and a successful showing will tell…

_edit: Went with what I thought was quick and easy outfit for him...I sorta rushed through, so let me know if it looks too lame..._


----------



## Radiant (Apr 10, 2004)

your background looks fine to me Verbatim.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 10, 2004)

Radiant, I'm going to assume that Mistress Mind changed back to Alicia but is that correct?


----------



## Radiant (Apr 10, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Radiant, I'm going to assume that Mistress Mind changed back to Alicia but is that correct?




oh aehm yeah sure of course.
*looks innocent*
what? forgetting stuff? me? You must mean the other guy over there
*points and runs*

no really, the part of the injured girl lying in an alley is reserved for Alicia. 
Mistress Mind is probably happy to leave all that "pathetic suffering" to her.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 10, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> no really, the part of the injured girl lying in an alley is reserved for Alicia.
> Mistress Mind is probably happy to leave all that "pathetic suffering" to her.




Indeed I couldn't agree more besides its payback for resisting in the first place.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 11, 2004)

Is this game still recruiting? If so, I'd like to join.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Is this game still recruiting? If so, I'd like to join.



I think that's old news... but I would through out your character concept as who knows maybe you'll get lucky and get picked up. 

At least there is no harm in trying.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 11, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Is this game still recruiting? If so, I'd like to join.




sorry Verbatim took the spot.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 12, 2004)

sorry folks, no update today. Don't feel to well and have an acute moment of laziness.
I will handle certain bikes in subways and such tomorow.

@Verbatim: If you don't have any more questions I would also introduce your character tomorow.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 12, 2004)

Heh, laziness


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 12, 2004)

Today is fine with me...hopefully being the last doesn't mean saving the worse scenerio for me...


----------



## Radiant (Apr 12, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Heh, laziness




*yawns*
you know, the problem with doing nothing is that you never know then you're finished.
Or something like that.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 14, 2004)

Since Frank didn't answer, and his character sheet shows no darkvision, I think it's safe to say it'd be a big no, and up we go


----------



## Radiant (Apr 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Since Frank didn't answer, and his character sheet shows no darkvision, I think it's safe to say it'd be a big no, and up we go




shouldn't Hellzon be back sometime soon?
Forgot then he he said exactly...


----------



## Radiant (Apr 14, 2004)

*Shadow the misterious character...*

Now then why did everybody get some specially tailored happening in his introductuction except for Shadow?
Truth is I couldn't come up with anything and so decided to get him in at all instead of having Mimic wait even longer. Shadow will get his own stories like all the other characters it's just that the hooks won't allready be set in the first episode 'cause I kinda fell in a creative hole there he is concerned.
Just so you don't think I hate him and he gets treated like crap or something.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 14, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Just so you don't think I hate him and he gets treated like crap or something.




Ah, ha. I knew it!!! Oh the agony, the angst, oh woe is me...

It's cool, you can't have the spot light all the time. I figured that he would get more involved as the story progressed, just throw me a bone every once and a while and I will be happy.


----------



## Hellzon (Apr 14, 2004)

*Return of the 6'8'' nerds!!!*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> shouldn't Hellzon be back sometime soon?
> Forgot then he he said exactly...



Hmm... about now.  And that's right, no darkvision, only dorkvision.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 14, 2004)

Aha, finally sent Antaeus' character sheet out to Verbatim.  Been busy at work and forgot.  Hopefully it arrives


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 15, 2004)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> Hmm... about now.  And that's right, no darkvision, only dorkvision.



That's a 10 point weakness right?


----------



## Mimic (Apr 15, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That's a 10 point weakness right?




Wouldn't it be sort of like fame, it depends on the situation.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 15, 2004)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> Hmm... about now.  And that's right, no darkvision, only dorkvision.




*blinks*
oh yeah I think I have that one too.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2004)

Radiant, I saw your next Psyche post but I have no reply for it...  I doubt she going to say "I saw nothing" when she hasn't been fixed yet.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 18, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Radiant, I saw your next Psyche post but I have no reply for it...  I doubt she going to say "I saw nothing" when she hasn't been fixed yet.




no prob, just wanted to post something so you know she ain't forgotten. There will be more soon.
And lets face it, no one will believe her, especially not the bad guys


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> no prob, just wanted to post something so you know she ain't forgotten. There will be more soon.
> And lets face it, no one will believe her, especially not the bad guys




I hope your not hinting that Alicia's days of bullet dodging isn't done...  Besides dodging bullets in a hospital gown would have it's own issues.


----------



## Hellzon (Apr 19, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> And lets face it, no one will believe her, especially not the bad guys



"But sir, I really did transform into a psychic sex vixen from hell and blasted my enemies into oblivion!"

Somehow, I think you're right.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 19, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Today is fine with me...hopefully being the last doesn't mean saving the worse scenerio for me...




oh, yours is bad but the impact will only be felt much later. 
I still have to decide if Shar and Data's dance with Rogue or Psyche's current sitution is higher on the "the  hit the fan" scale.

*goes home to do the evil laughing thing...*


----------



## Calinon (Apr 19, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> oh, yours is bad but the impact will only be felt much later.
> I still have to decide if Shar and Data's dance with Rogue or Psyche's current sitution is higher on the "the  hit the fan" scale.
> 
> *goes home to do the evil laughing thing...*



I pick Psyche!  I don't think Shar and Data can actually hurt Rogue heh.  Well, I am pretty sure Shar can't.  All she can do is repeatedly stun her, or at least attempt to.


----------



## Hellzon (Apr 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I pick Psyche!  I don't think Shar and Data can actually hurt Rogue heh.  Well, I am pretty sure Shar can't.  All she can do is repeatedly stun her, or at least attempt to.



 Well, Data can, sort of. Just give him a motorbike to animate and the option to ram stuff, and he might be able to smash through her protection. Though, that'd mean going through bikes like there was no tomorrow.  Odd, though, that the geek beanpole with no actual attack powers is the one who can actually hurt Rogue.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2004)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> "But sir, I really did transform into a psychic sex vixen from hell and blasted my enemies into oblivion!"




It's more of, "but officer I don't know what happened to them!  They shot me and where on the verge of killing me when I blacked out and ended up back at the rest restaurant."

I can't imagine what Gill Grissom would do with that crime scene... 

On a more serious note…  Radiant, I saw you listed Mistress Mind and not Psyche on that IC post.  Does that mean that Mistress Mind is in control?


----------



## Radiant (Apr 20, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> On a more serious note…  Radiant, I saw you listed Mistress Mind and not Psyche on that IC post.  Does that mean that Mistress Mind is in control?




it does


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> it does



Cool.   I'll get my post up soon.  I'll aim for today while at work but it looks like it's going to be a busy week so it might be tonight when I get home.


----------



## Hellzon (Apr 21, 2004)

Oookay, I'm guessing Psyche just might be higher on the " hit the fan"-scale after all. 

Anyway, it hit the fan here too. In June, I'll have to drop off (same reason as Easter) only this time it is for three bleedin' months. So I figure I might as well drop off now while the group isn't at Krakoa (dunno what that is, but it sure sounds like a nice island in the West Indies ) so it won't be too much of a hassle getting a replacement into the game. Sorry 'bout this, was kind of hoping Issue 1 would be finished by then, but to me it seems we will only be in the middle of it (or something) by June.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 21, 2004)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> Oookay, I'm guessing Psyche just might be higher on the " hit the fan"-scale after all.
> 
> Anyway, it hit the fan here too. In June, I'll have to drop off (same reason as Easter) only this time it is for three bleedin' months. So I figure I might as well drop off now while the group isn't at Krakoa (dunno what that is, but it sure sounds like a nice island in the West Indies ) so it won't be too much of a hassle getting a replacement into the game. Sorry 'bout this, was kind of hoping Issue 1 would be finished by then, but to me it seems we will only be in the middle of it (or something) by June.




*sigh*
if it goes on like that I will have run out of players before the end of the first issue  
No, really it's no problem and about the best time to tell me. About the last chance to get characters in and out without a fuss. Sorry to see you go though   

Someone help me out here, I'm, pretty sure I promisded the first free spot to someone and didn't think of it the last time. Was that Velmont?
So not sure.


----------



## Teknosaber (Apr 22, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> if it goes on like that I will have run out of players before the end of the first issue
> No, really it's no problem and about the best time to tell me. About the last chance to get characters in and out without a fuss. Sorry to see you go though
> 
> ...




If you have an open slot I would love to play. I will be around in the PbP area for a while, running and playing in a few other games so I am in deep enough that I won't drop out on a whim or anything. Let me know if you have space and I can send you a copy of the character for review, and hopefully you will like him  

-Teknosaber


----------



## Hellzon (Apr 22, 2004)

> if it goes on like that I will have run out of players before the end of the first issue



Was thinking along those lines as well actually. Certainly nothing wrong with your game though, atleast not from my point of wiev.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> if it goes on like that I will have run out of players before the end of the first issue



Hey keep that chin up, disinterested players do not say hey I need to drop out, they simply just disappear and neither one of the two who left felt like that and neither one of them really wanted to leave the game.

I'm not sure whom you promised the spot to, but I rather dislike the idea of promised spots, we where all selected based upon are concepts and I don't like the idea of "handouts."

I know both Teknosaber and the previous guy who wanted to join named burnout. I play with burnout in two games over at the Freedom City PbP forum, where he is also a moderator.  Tek, I haven’t, yet, had the chance to play a game with but he does GM a game I’m in over on the same board and I can honestly say both of them wouldn’t be disappointing additions to the game.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 23, 2004)

sure it was Velmont now, he was the once who made it sooo close in the begining. Posted him a message in the MH thread that he should throw in a character if he's interested. But we're still all about competition so everyone has a chance.

Teknosaber:
Feel free to submit a character the rule here is pretty simple: I go over every submitted character and the one I think fits best into the group gets the place. Now that wasn't too hard to explain


----------



## Keia (Apr 23, 2004)

I like it!  Works for me! and it allow you to maintain control over the team, which I'm sure is necessary for the story (and to help the existing characters, to avoid duplication).

Keia


----------



## Teknosaber (Apr 23, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> sure it was Velmont now, he was the once who made it sooo close in the begining. Posted him a message in the MH thread that he should throw in a character if he's interested. But we're still all about competition so everyone has a chance.
> 
> Teknosaber:
> Feel free to submit a character the rule here is pretty simple: I go over every submitted character and the one I think fits best into the group gets the place. Now that wasn't too hard to explain





Works for me. I sent the character in e-mail. Is that all right or should I have posted it somewhere?


----------



## Mimic (Apr 24, 2004)

Are we going to keep playing or wait until the open slot is filled?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Are we going to keep playing or wait until the open slot is filled?



I imagine we will keep playing as is...  Most of the PCs are so far unconnected with each other that there is still plenty of time for change with little to no issues.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 24, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I imagine we will keep playing as is...  Most of the PCs are so far unconnected with each other that there is still plenty of time for change with little to no issues.




the stone guy is right, the game will move on without interuption. Well apart from today that is. Been dancing the night away and had a blast but I feel like a wet towel now.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 25, 2004)

Teknosaber said:
			
		

> Works for me. I sent the character in e-mail. Is that all right or should I have posted it somewhere?




post it, send it as e-mail, spray it as graffity outside my apartment...
is all right with me.
your character is worked out pretty good but I am not exactly in favour of getting another telepath. Doesn't mean I won't pick him though (and there ain't much competition around yet...).


----------



## Radiant (Apr 30, 2004)

well then, that wasn't exactly Mystique's turn...
Calinon, I gave you the plus 4 to your deflection cause I'm sure your right, but there did you get it? Coudln't find it then I browsed through the book again.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 30, 2004)

If you take a look under the deflection power, your deflection roll is your power rank plus your dexterity bonus (in this case 8+4), against the attack roll your opponent got.  I haven't even looked at the game yet this morning, but now I'm very curious


----------



## Calinon (Apr 30, 2004)

Heh, ouch for Mystique.

Just to make sure though, the deflection gets +12, the reflection is, I think, a standard attack roll at +8, not +12.  I'm not sure which bonus you used, but if it changes things, just lemme know   Hopefully it doesn't; I like getting away from scary people!


----------



## Radiant (Apr 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Heh, ouch for Mystique.
> 
> Just to make sure though, the deflection gets +12, the reflection is, I think, a standard attack roll at +8, not +12.  I'm not sure which bonus you used, but if it changes things, just lemme know   Hopefully it doesn't; I like getting away from scary people!




allright, makes sense now. And nope I just used the +8 for the counter attack so it all stands.


----------



## Keia (Apr 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Just to make sure though, the deflection gets +12, the reflection is, I think, a standard attack roll at +8, not +12.




The book says a reflection is a normal attack roll for that attack.  Not certain what that means, but that's what it says.

Keia


----------



## Calinon (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm pretty sure it just means that you make an attack roll as if you were using whatever attack you just reflected.

So, it would be treated as if I had fired the gun.  And since it was a ranged attack, I'd use my ranged attack bonus, and the DC would be 15 plus the gun damage.  If someone punched me and I reflected, I'd use my melee attack bonus, and if I hit, the person would take his own punch at his own punch DC.

Though I would definitely restrict damage bonus to my deflection rank, so if some guy with +12 super strength tried to club me and I reflected the attack, I could only get +8 super strength added to the damage.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 30, 2004)

I noticed you have a recruiting sign up so I thought I'd drop in and see if I can join. I have plenty of different character ideas I can use.

There's the guy trapped in the form of a 30' tarantula that's afraid of spiders and cringes everytime he sees a mirror.

There's the symbiote guy that can attach to someone and boost all their stats but is permanently shrunk and can't survive without being attached to someone else.

There's the goth with the energy control darkness and animate shadows

There's the 6" tall fairy with ice control powers that everyone calls 'Snowflake' (And he hates that name)

Or, one of my best ideas yet. A guy with supernaturally bad luck and a pessimistic attitude that has become a skilled martial artist out of his need to defend himself. This guy I already have statted out for pl 8 and I have a background written up for him.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it just means that you make an attack roll as if you were using whatever attack you just reflected.
> 
> So, it would be treated as if I had fired the gun.  And since it was a ranged attack, I'd use my ranged attack bonus, and the DC would be 15 plus the gun damage.  If someone punched me and I reflected, I'd use my melee attack bonus, and if I hit, the person would take his own punch at his own punch DC.
> 
> Though I would definitely restrict damage bonus to my deflection rank, so if some guy with +12 super strength tried to club me and I reflected the attack, I could only get +8 super strength added to the damage.




that's what I thought too and how I handled it. The damage isn't restricted by your deflection rank though. Didn't see anything like it. Some things are just too powerfull to deflect at all but in that case reflection will hardly matter at all.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 30, 2004)

Yeah, it's restricted by what I can lift.  So bullets, fists, swords, no problem.  Energy blasts and things with no real "weight" sure... cars, boulders, bull rushing supermen, mailboxes, area attacks not targetted at me directly... SPLUT!


----------



## Radiant (Apr 30, 2004)

more things:
failing damage saves by more than 15: If you do that in a dramatic scene you are dead in others you are knocked unconscious right away. I think there should be a chance for that happening since even disabled characters tend to be pretty active or at least know what's going on. Mystique was the first one to suffer from that rule...

Calinon: Mystique is disabled so it is as bad as it gets but without any hits. With some first aid Shar can be pretty sure she will make it through the day.
Does one of you know if Mystique changes back into her normal form then unconscious? I don't have my books with me at the moment, they are still in some box. Not that I would think they have been consistent with that.

Updates: sorry but the next big update could take till tuesday. Maybe I'll   get lucky and have some time on Sunday night but I can't count on it. The normal posts are no problem but I allways need some time to work out the combats anc despite allways having five minutes for some posts it is damn hard to get half an hour, pack my book and get down here. Still don't have a connection in my room


----------



## Radiant (Apr 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's restricted by what I can lift.  So bullets, fists, swords, no problem.  Energy blasts and things with no real "weight" sure... cars, boulders, bull rushing supermen, mailboxes, area attacks not targetted at me directly... SPLUT!




there might come some attacks that are just too powerfull for other reasons. But I'm talking Stryfe level energy blasts or punches from Gladiator here, nothing to concern you yet.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 30, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Does one of you know if Mystique changes back into her normal form then unconscious? I don't have my books with me at the moment, they are still in some box. Not that I would think they have been consistent with that.




In the comic Mystique reverted back to her normal form when she was knocked out and unless you buy the continuous extra with shapeshift the same thing happens.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 30, 2004)

> But I'm talking Stryfe level energy blasts or punches from Gladiator here, nothing to concern you yet.



YET!?  Eek!


----------



## Velmont (May 1, 2004)

The title say recruiting one more player, have someone alredy left the game?


----------



## Radiant (May 1, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> The title say recruiting one more player, have someone alredy left the game?




yeah, we allready lost two. So like veryone else feel free to throw in a character, I will pick the winner sometime next week.


----------



## Velmont (May 1, 2004)

Who's remaining, to give me what are the weaknees of the group?


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 1, 2004)

Here's my character Idea. If you don't like it I've got a dozen others (just look in my above post  )

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

NAME Jinx
secret ID: Jason Winters
HP: 4

gender: M
age: 17
height: 6' 2"
weight: 170
size: L
hair: Blonde
eyes: Blue

~~~ABILITIES~~~ 
STR 20 +5 
DEX 20 +5 
CON 20 +5 
INT 12 +1 
WIS 18 +4 
CHA 10 +0 

~~~SAVES~~~ 
DMG +11
FORT +11
REF +11
WILL +10

~~~MOVEMENT~~~ 
INIT +5
SPD 30'

~~~COMBAT~~~ 
BASE DEFENSE 8
DEF 24
FLAT 24
MENTAL 22

BASE ATTACK 8
MELEE +14
RANGED +13
MENTAL +12

~~~SKILLS~~~ 
*Skillname [mod/ranks] 
Knowledge (Martial Arts) [3/2]
Listen [14/10]

* = Trained Only 

~~~FEATS~~~ 
All-Out Attack
Attack Focus (Melee)
Blind-Fight
Dodge
Great Fortitude
Iron Will
Lightning Reflexes
Power Attack
Rapid Strike
Toughness
Blindsight (Acute Hearing)
Durability

~~~POWERS~~~ 
------------------------------------- 
Amazing Save (Damage) [+4 pp/rank+0, 16 total] 4 Ranks 
- SOURCE: Training
- SPECIAL: Jason has been hurt so often that his body is becoming acclimatized to injury
- EXTRAS: Fortitude, Reflex, Will

Strike [+2 pp/rank+0, 8 total] 4 Ranks
- SOURCE: Training
- SPECIAL: Jason's fondness for martial arts, as well as his constant need to defend himself, have led him to become a skilled fighter

Combat Sense [+1 pp/rank+0 6 total] 6 Ranks
- SOURCE: Training
- SPECIAL: Jason has been hit with every trick in the book, and then some. It is simply not possible to surprise him anymore.

Regeneration [+2 pp/rank+0, 2 total] 1 Rank
- SOURCE: Mutation
- SPECIAL: Jason is capable of recovering from even severe injuries, this is probably the only reason he is still alive.

------------------------------------- 


~~~WEAKNESSES (2 MAX)~~~ 
Unlucky: Jason's amazing super power. He makes things go wrong for himself.

Blind: The worst moment Jason ever had was when he got in a fight with a knife wielding mugger. One unlucky slash robbed Jason of his eyesight forever.

~~~COST~~~ 
ABILITIES [40] 
BASE ATT [24] 
BASE DEF [12] 
SKILLS [4] 
FEATS [24] 
POWERS [32] 
WEAKNESS [-20] 
TOTAL [0] 
UNSPENT [0] 

===================== 
~~~BACKGROUND~~~ 

Some mutants get powers that allow them to do great things. They can fly, shoot powerful blasts of energy, or go beyond human limits. Some mutants get good powers, and then some get Jason style powers.

Jason Winters is a Mutant. He has a power that normal humans cannot have. And he envies normal humans for that lack. Jason's power is the ability to make things go badly. But he can't make things go badly for others, he can only make them go bad for himself. And he can't stop himself from doing it.

Before Jason's 15th birthday he was a fairly normal kid. He went to school, had a girlfriend, and did all those things normal kids do. His one unusual streak was his interest in various martial arts. But all in all he had an everyday life.

Then his power manifested and things took a turn for the worse. His girlfriend dumped him for no reason and started going out with his best friend, who was no longer talking to Jason. His marks in all his classes started dropping no matter how hard he studied. Then, to top it all off, his house burned down and he was blamed as an arson.

This was all to much for one poor 15 year old boy to take so he ran away from home. He almost died more than once during this trip and got mugged more times than he cared to count. But he never tried to return home, somehow he knew that going back to his family would only make things worse.

So Jason travelled over North America. Things still kept going badly for him but he learned to compensate. Even going blind was not enough to stop him. As he traveled he got to put all his martial arts training to practice and soon became a master at them.

Recently Jason was contacted by a powerful telepath called Professor X, who said he wanted to help. Figuring it was a trap, but not really caring, Jason went to meet this strange man.


----------



## Calinon (May 1, 2004)

Well, first, you've miscalculated your base defense cost.  Should be 16, not 12.

Second, my personal feeling, and I'm being blunt, is this guy is min/maxed to the extreme.  Lets see...

He's achieved maximum human potential in physical stats, which has nothing to do with mutation.
He's one of the most strong willed people with amazing common sense... that makes things go wrong subconsciously?
He's nearly impossible to hit and his AC is never reduced from being flat-footed.
He's the greatest martial artist in the world, a skill he's picked up over two years... while being blind.  Yet he has no typical martial arts skills, and only a rudimentary knowledge of martial arts.
He's blind, but has a 2 point feat that negates the 10 point flaw.
He is virtually impossible to hurt with saves at +10 or +11.
So, he can do insane damage +9, with a +14 to hit.  He can't be hit easily with a 24 defense, then has +11/+10 to his saves, he regenerates so he'll heal eventually, has no skills aside from listen and a small amount of knowledge in the martial arts... and he's unlucky in that he'll basically be trying to make things go wrong and getting everyone killed?

It's a cheesy character.  Yes, it's built with the rules, but it's still cheesy.


----------



## Radiant (May 1, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> Here's my character Idea. If you don't like it I've got a dozen others (just look in my above post  )




sorry Drakknyte, I'm picking players mostly on how I see them fitting into the group and don't see you there. 
Nothing personal but I'm sure there are games better suited for character ideas like yours.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 1, 2004)

Ah well, just thought I'd give it a try. I admit I am a bit munchkin when it comes to character creation.

Actually It's kind of ironic that Jinx is considered min/maxed. When I first came up with him he was just an exceptional martial artist with nothing that could be considered a super power. The original version was actually underpowered for a pl 8 fighter. But then I added the unlucky weakness and a boost to his saves and everything went downhill from there.


----------



## Mimic (May 1, 2004)

It does look min/maxed to me but it could be easily adjusted. It looks like your going for a Dare Devil type character so here is what I would do.

Drop str, dex, con and wis down to more reasonable levels, you could leave dex around the 16-17 level though.

Get rid of any save increasing feats as well as blindsight and dodge, drop unlucky flaw and take the jink at a couple of levels and flaw it so it only works on yourself and is uncontrollable so the GM to use it as his leisure.

Drop the Amazing save for will (there is no reason for this character to have it)

Keep the strike power

Get rid of regeneration, keep combat senses (since it can only give you your dex bonus when flat-footed)

Give yourself a couple levels of super dex and a whack more skills and Tada, you have a dodging martial artist that is kind of hard to hit does a reasonable amount of damage but still has his draw back and something to shoot for as he gains points.

You could even give a baton type weapon like DD has.


----------



## Velmont (May 1, 2004)

Here my character that I suggest. He can manipulate electricity of all type. Raw electricity, electric device and bioelectricity, but can't create electricity.
---------------------------------

*OHM*
Real Name: Sébastien Beauchamp 
Gender: Male
Age: 29
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 162 Pounds
Hair: Blond
Eyes: Green
Ethnicity: Caucasian
Birthplace: Montreal
Occupation: Bioengineer
Team Name: X-Men

*ABILITIES*
STR 10 +0
DEX 14 +2
CON 14 +2
INT 18 +4
WIS 16 +3
CHA 12 +1

*SAVES*
DMG +2
FORT +4
REF +2
WILL +5

*MOVEMENT*
INIT +2
BASE SPD 30/60/120

*COMBAT*
BASE DEF 5
...DEF 17
...FLAT 15
...MENTAL 18
BASE ATT 3
...MELEE +3
...RANGED +5
...MENTAL +6

*SKILLS*
Balance [2]
Bluff [1]
Climb [0]
Computer* [22/10]
Concentration [3]
Craft [4]
Diplomacy [1]
Disguise [1]
Drive* [3/1]
Escape Artist [2]
Forgery [4]
Gather Info [1]
Hide [2]
Intimidate [1]
Jump [0]
Knowledge, Untrained [4]
Language [-/1] [French, English]
Listen [3]
Medicine* [8/5]
Move Silent [2]
Perform [1]
Profession [3]
Sciences, Untrained [4]
Sciences, Biology [10/6]
Sciences, Genetics [7/3]
Sciences, Mathematics [6/2]
Sciences, Nanorobotics [6/2]
Search [6/2] 
Sense Motive [3]
Spot [7/4] 
Survival [3]
Swim [0]
Taunt [1]

*FEATS*
Detect(Electricity) (Super) (Can detect electrical source or device)
Great Fortitude (+2 Fortitude)
Iron Will (+2 Will)
Photographic Memory (Can recall everythig perfectly)

*POWERS*
Energy Control: Electricity [+8] [Source: Mutation]
..stunt: Drain Energy
..flaw: Restricted - Power Source [+8]

Datalink [+8] [Source: Mutation]
..extra: Neutralize [+8]
....extra: Nullification [+8]
....flaw: Limited - Electric Device [+8]

Mind Control [+8] [Source: Mutation]
..stunt: Mental Link
..extra: Paralysis [+8]

*EQUIPEMENT*
Rubber Suit (Immunity - Electricity w/flaw device)
Note: He wears this suit only when he think he may need him, like going into a mission or having to go near some important source of electricity. The suit is not very confortable and lack some good look.

*WEAKNESS*
Vulnerable (Electricity)

*COST*
abilities [24]
base att [9]
base def [10]
skills [18]
feats [9]
powers [60]
weakness [-10]
unspent [0]
total [120]

*BACKGROUND*
Sebastien has studied at the Polytechnique school of Montreal, in computer engineering before continuing in bioengineering. It is during his doctorat years that he founds his mutation. His project was to show on a computer the electric activity of a brain, and to try to manipulate it. Being able to do that would give a great hand to heal many degenerative brain illness. The firsts times his powers show off, it was during tests. It seems the electric activity of the brain was anormal, and just too much what Sebastien wanted. He thought at first it was a bug, but then, his program was showing the things he wanted to see, and without any change to the program. It was becoming more strange and confusing. One night, while he was leaving, he just closed the door of the lab when he remember that he forgot to close the computer. He looks inside to be sure, and he saw he was right. He wished to close it and it closed by itself. He open the lab and have gone back to take a look at his computer. Just by looking at his computer, he start to concentrate to make things happen. He opened his computer, load his program. He pass the night in the lab to test his new found abilities. Thinking about all that have gone wrong during the tests, he looked at the rat. He concentrate and was able to make it do what he wanted. He found he was able to maipulate the electricity, both in his computer and in the mouse brain. Not sure what to do with his new found power, he has gone back to his appartement, where he try another thing. He took an old lamp and chop the electric cale. He found that he was even able to manipulate raw electricity, but during his experiment, he took a shock that put him knockout. He woke up only two day later, with a burned on both hand. It seems that he is not able to manipulate the electricity, but he has become the perfect conductor of it. Seeing that his new power had two edg, he decide to contact someone who could help him to understand and protect him from his power, before they become too dangerous for him. He remembered that a school of mutant has been build by a guy name Xavier. Now, he just needed to find him.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 2, 2004)

I also wouldn't mind throwing my hat in the ring.  Although I would ask who has stepped out (and thus what bases are "covered" thus far) but here are the two ideas that have been bouncing around in my head, M&M wise:

A criminal who's met the nigh-inevitable fate of all criminals: a violent death.  The only difference is, he got back up.  Now what does he do?  His only mutant abilities would be regeration with the reincarnation extra (his body starts back up again, somehow) plus luck so he can actually make that DC 30 check.  Otherwise, he just uses what a life of crime has taught him.

A bored young son of a very rich man who finds that a life of the mind leads one to unfortunate levels of philosophically induced ennui.  Brilliant and with mental-based powers of the mind control, mind read, and mind blast nature; also every knowledge skill he can get his hands on maxed out, a large vocabulary, and very possibly any of minions, headquarters, and leadership to represent the extensive abilities rediculous amounts of money will grant you.  (If such feats are allowed).

What do you think?  Would either have a place in your game?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> Jinx...




I know this dead horse has been rode around the block, kicked, punched, and repeated as needed but out of the 135 PP you spent you only used 2 for mutant powers...   :\ 

Ahh yeah he's just the type of Candidates Xavier is looking for in a potential new X-men…



			
				Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> Ah well, just thought I'd give it a try. I admit I am a bit munchkin when it comes to character creation.




Well, I'm glad you are at least admitting it.   Soultwin was a very interesting and rather original character, but you lose points for building off of a munchkin power.  

Cardshark, your muitlpleman, where all extremely munchkin...   

Some friendly advice dn32, make a character first and worry about background, attitude appearance, rather or not their offensive, defensive, supportive and then and only then worry about the numbers.  



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Nothing personal but I'm sure there are games better suited for character ideas like yours.




Yeah I couldn't agree more with this than if I had honestly tried.    



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> OHM...



Just one thing I noted is that he rather old to start his training...  and might not be the best addition the rest of the group, who mostly run the gambit of late teans, but hey at least he can buy the beer.


----------



## Velmont (May 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Just one thing I noted is that he rather old to start his training...  and might not be the best addition the rest of the group, who mostly run the gambit of late teans, but hey at least he can buy the beer.




If you look X-Men Evolution, they even have Xavier, Strom, Wolverine and Beast as adult. And the team is age between 19 and 26, and I could easily drop 3 years if needed, by just making him discovering his powers a bit sooner, during his master's degree instead of his doctorate. I would tweak a bit his skills to make a little bit less savant, but except that, he could be the same.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 2, 2004)

> Just one thing I noted is that he rather old to start his training... and might not be the best addition the rest of the group, who mostly run the gambit of late teans, but hey at least he can buy the beer.




I wouldn't say that.  Angela is 26, and so far I haven't seen any problems with her fitting in with the members of the group that she's with.  Ultimately it's Radian't decision, of course, but Ohm's character does not appear to be broken, so why try to fix him?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> If you look X-Men Evolution, they even have Xavier, Strom, Wolverine and Beast as adult.



Honestly, I would never consider that to be the real x-men.  Its a rehash for TV and its not very faithfull with the source material...  



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Ultimately it's Radian't decision, of course, but Ohm's character does not appear to be broken, so why try to fix him?




I never said I was trying to fix him...  I was merely pointing something out that I thought was something I wouldn't see in the x-men from that age but it's not a make or break by a long shot.   Personally, I wish Velmont luck when it comes to being picked up.   We've been in games together before and he has always done a very nice job.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 2, 2004)

> Some friendly advice dn32, make a character first and worry about background, attitude appearance, rather or not their offensive, defensive, supportive and then and only then worry about the numbers.




Actually that's what I do. My character ideas always start off innocent enough. Then when I'm adding the final touches and see I have a few points left over the munchkin in me just gets out of control. I am trying to stop doing that though.



> Cardshark, your muitlpleman, where all extremely munchkin...




The multipleman didn't start out munckin when I first had the idea. I probably should have stuck to the original version of him which didn't have any powers besides the duplicate ability but again I go a little out of hand.

Cardshark was just plain broken though. Even I gave up on him in the end jsut because that power is way too unbalanced. He'll make a good villian eventually though.

Soultwin is the only character I've ever made that hasn't changed between getting the idea and actually putting it on paper.

But enough of me hijacking your thread. Have fun with your game everyone.


----------



## Radiant (May 2, 2004)

been asking what characters are allready there twice now so I guess it is time to say something 'bout it. I hope I won't forget someone 

Shar (F): Private detective with super senses and a good fighter in both ranged and close combat. So far I'd declare her the most pure fighter in the group, haven't seen much of the others in action yet though.

Phoenix (M): Classic Marvel fire elemtal ala human torch or Sunfire. Plus regeneration. The "altered" mutant of the group since the livign fire is actually some unknown force and not his own power.

Gemini(F): Shapechanger who can copy other powers.

Shadow(M): Can turn into...well.. shadow. Also has nifty claws that I'm sure look damn cool.

Jake French(M): (does he have a codename yet?) Powerhouse who draws strength from the earth.

Psche(F): Telepathic and Telekinetic powers.


----------



## Radiant (May 3, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone,
yeah stunned shouldn't be there. Have no idea how it sneaked in.

Calinon,
about Mystique: yes she did change back after going down. She is also badly wounded, in a dramatic scene the shot would have been deadly. With some first aid Shar can be pretty sure she will make it till an ambulance arrives.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 3, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> yeah stunned shouldn't be there. Have no idea how it sneaked in.




Figured as much and no big deal.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 3, 2004)

I decided to go with the first of my two ideas.  I'm not sure what his codename should be just yet; I've poked around what limited sources of Celtic mythology I posses and there is a demigod named Lugh who defeated Balor, god of death.  Of course, Michael McGoff is not terribly well educated, so the Professor would have to suggest it.

Real Name: Michael McGoff
Gender: Male
Age: 20
Height: 5’11 
Weight: 170 pounds
Hair: black
Eyes: blue
Ethnicity: Irish
Birthplace: Boston
Occupation: Criminal
Team Name: X-men

ABILITIES
STR  14 +2
DEX  16 +3
CON  14 +2
INT  10 +0
WIS  8  -1
CHA  14 +2

SAVES
DMG +4
FORT +2
REF +3
WILL -1

MOVEMENT
INIT +3
BASE SPD 30/60/120

COMBAT
BASE DEF 2
...DEF 16
...FLAT 12
...MENTAL 11
BASE ATT 3
...MELEE +5
...RANGED +6
...MENTAL +2

SKILLS

Bluff + 7 (5)
Diplomacy +8 (4)
Intimidate +10 (1)
Knowledge: Streetwise +1 (1)
Move Silently +9 (1)
Hide +9 (1)
Sleight of Hand +5 (0)
Taunt +10 (1)

FEATS 
Connected
Infamy
Point Blank Shot
Rapid Shot
Multishot
Surprise Strike
Toughness
Talented: Hide and Move Silently
Talented: Taunt and Intimidate
Skill Focus: Hide, Move Silently, Taunt, Intimidate

POWERS
 Regeneration (8 levels)
Extras: Reincarnate
Cost: 24 points

Luck (7 levels)
Cost: 35 points

EQUIPMENT
Submachine gun (4 points)

COST
abilities [16]
base att [9]
base def [4]
skills [12]
feats [16]
powers [63]
weakness [0]
total [120]
unspent [0]

*Background*
Michael McGoff was born in Boston’s Charleston, goofed off and engaged in hooliganism during high school, and had an unattractive life as a blue-collar worker ahead of him.  Michael McGoff didn’t like that much, so sounded out his family tree for leads to the Irish Mafia that had once been so prominent in the era of machine politics and prohibition.

His search led him to New York.  Michael is capable of being enterprising when he puts his mind to it, and more importantly he is lucky.  Before he knew it he had a job as muscle.  It’s when he tried to move up on the criminal food chain that things took a turn for the worse.

All he had done before had been relatively minor, along the lines of intimidation and extortion with only minimal physical violence.  Michael has a certain intuitive understanding of how people work mentally, and thus was pretty good at preventing things from getting any messier than they had to get.  But then he was offered to work on a “hit.”  The money was good- too good for Michael to resist.  So there Michael was, waiting with a dozen other gunmen outside a restaurant for the target to come out.  

Michael McGoff died that night, or something like it; you generally don’t walk away from getting shot three time in the chest.  Michael’s not quite sure what happened either, but he does know that some time later after he came to and stumbled away from the scene towards his favorite pub, he was greeted by the sight of a bunch of his friends having a drink in his name.

His wounds are gone, somehow.  Everyone he knows thinks he’s dead, and considering the fallout of the hit, that may be just as well.  He’s entirely at loose ends, until he’s contacted be a certain fellow who might have some explanations.

(Michael's latent mutant genes were kick-started by the decidedly large physical shock, although the "luck" portion has always been active.)

*Description*

Michael’s black Irish, a little on the short side.  He’s got a lean atheletic frame and a handsome face somewhat drawn in tension and exhaustion after recent events (not to mention covered with stubble).  He dresses in street clothes, preferably ones capable of concealing weapons.


----------



## Velmont (May 3, 2004)

> Talented: Hide and Move Silently
> Talented: Taunt and Intimidate
> Skill Focus: Hide, Move Silently, Taunt, Intimidate




Just a note from the errata. You need to have at least 1 skill point in the related skill to have those feats. No problem with Hide and Move Silently, but Taunt and Initimidate, you don'T have the pre-requesit.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 3, 2004)

Ahh.  Allrighty then, off to edit.  I thought that seemed odd.


----------



## Radiant (May 6, 2004)

sorry for the long dry phase folks. Did have time to post yesterday but the stragnest thing happned...
I actualy get to play myself on these boards and no less than three characters. Considering that in all the time I've been here I only ever played in games that didn't make it past the second page that is somehow a shok to me. Forgot that I have work here too in all the excitement...
and oh my god I just might get a fourth character soon. 
*looks confused*
strange times.

On the issue of the new character, I really (or is it realy?) like Lugh but I'm still trying to decide if he doesn't run to far into Shadow's (as the street guy) or Shar's concepts.
If any of you two have an objection mail me, post it or whatever.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 6, 2004)

Yup, was a bit worried 'bout that.  Feel free to tell me to move on to a new concept.


----------



## Mimic (May 6, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> On the issue of the new character, I really (or is it realy?) like Lugh but I'm still trying to decide if he doesn't run to far into Shadow's (as the street guy) or Shar's concepts.
> If any of you two have an objection mail me, post it or whatever.




No objections here, my character is more of a sneak up and slash them from behind (or use possession on them), while his is a more up front fighter type.


----------



## Radiant (May 8, 2004)

update tomorow. Will get most of the group together then. Just Mistress Mind to collect.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> update tomorow. Will get most of the group together then. Just Mistress Mind to collect.



Sweet, I'm not feeling to special being the only one not in the group...  

Anyhow, off to the IC thread to post.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 11, 2004)

Bump!

Yes?  No?  Maybe?


----------



## Radiant (May 13, 2004)

hi everyone.
Some good and some bad news first. I finally found time to post but the board is slugish the whole time. Is better now so maybe I can get a few more posts done during the night.

The realy bad news: I hate to have made empty promises and everyone is free to hate me for it but I won't take any of the new characters. Until I am sure I have regualr updates for all the characters who are allready in the game covered I don't want to risk to slow down the game even more. Really sorry guys.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 14, 2004)

Hey, no worries.  I know how rough keeping a PbP going is.


----------



## Velmont (May 14, 2004)

No prob with me. It is so hard to find a game that last.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 14, 2004)

Verbatim, if you would do me a favor and email me at: ftn4life@earthlink.net 

I would apprcate it.


----------



## Calinon (May 15, 2004)

I hate my car ride!


----------



## Keia (May 15, 2004)

'Are you there yet?'  

Keia


----------



## Radiant (May 16, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I hate my car ride!




Blob


----------



## Radiant (May 17, 2004)

Verbatim,
have you picked a code name for you character yet?
And please post him in the rogues gallery.


----------



## Calinon (May 17, 2004)

Mystique, Rogue and the Blob... great googly moogly!


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 17, 2004)

Holy crud... Rogue, Mystique and Blob?  Clearly someone rates with the badguys!

By the way, Radiant, did get my last post for Gemini?


----------



## Radiant (May 17, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Holy crud... Rogue, Mystique and Blob?  Clearly someone rates with the badguys!
> 
> By the way, Radiant, did get my last post for Gemini?




ah well, Shar gets all the fun. Just the good old Brotherhood 

yep got it. Sorry still not getting to any good posting speed but this is all I can manage at the moment.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 17, 2004)

That's cool, just wanted to make sure that you got it.      I am still debating how badly I want my character to go into that Danger Room!


----------



## Mimic (May 17, 2004)

Sure, Shar gets all the fun stuff.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Sorry still not getting to any good posting speed but this is all I can manage at the moment.




I know this wasn't directed at me but I would like to say there’s no need to stress.  Keep the quality up over quantity.


----------



## Verbatim (May 17, 2004)

Jake's sheet is posted, and I am going to go with the name Anteus. I figure since it was the myth that inspired the concept, I might as well run with it.

I posted the sheet as Calinon sent it to me. Thanks again for hooking me up...

Now, back to the story...


----------



## Radiant (May 19, 2004)

sorry guys, couldn't get online for two full days 
maybe those loosers will at least get the pool back online today.


----------



## Verbatim (May 22, 2004)

And now the suspense is mounting in the car ride...will our intrepid heroes make it safely, or will AAA only find a stolen car and lots of blood...join us again as Radiant makes us sweat like a chubby man peeling an orange..

_*I reserve the right to use the chubby man image, as I an an extremely portly man, and sometime peeling that orange is a workout all in itself*_


----------



## Hellzon (May 22, 2004)

> ...and to her (and everyone elses) disgust that huge walking mountain of fat is only wearing a spandex body suit.



You guys wouldn't know how to poke out a mind's eye, would you? 
(Yup, still reading.)


----------



## Radiant (May 24, 2004)

update tonight (meaning in 6 hours or so for me).
Sorry for the delay, bad combination of broken down computers, a good book and a nice girl that happens to frequent my favourite club. Some things just steal too much time.


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> update tonight (meaning in 6 hours or so for me).
> Sorry for the delay, bad combination of broken down computers, a good book and a nice girl that happens to frequent my favourite club. Some things just steal too much time.




Ain't that the truth 

Keia


----------



## Mimic (May 28, 2004)

We are still waiting on that update to...

poke, poke nudge, nudge...


----------



## Radiant (May 29, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> We are still waiting on that update to...
> 
> poke, poke nudge, nudge...


----------



## Hellzon (May 30, 2004)

*Shar and Data tour the acolytes?*



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> I hate my car ride!




Can't for my life see why. Is it the shapeshifting psycho, the supergirl rip-off or the slightly overweight guy in spandex? Oh, wait, I get it. Is it the dragon?  

Jeez, Radiant. All Shar needs now is Sabertooth, Toad, and Magneto himself, and her day will be perfect. Not to mention poor Frank.


----------



## Calinon (May 31, 2004)

I'm pretty sure it's Toad and Quicksilver and Avalanche isn't it?   Magneto and his big boy crew won't happen until after... And now they're trying to kill Mystique too dangit.


----------



## Hellzon (May 31, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it's Toad and Quicksilver and Avalanche isn't it?   Magneto and his big boy crew won't happen until after... And now they're trying to kill Mystique too dangit.



Probably should've noted that my 1337 knowledge of the X-men extends to the movies and (part of) the animated series. Been thinking of getting some actual comics for a while, but it hasn't happened yet...

...meaning, my knowledge of 'current badguys' is a bit off, yes. Oh well, there's always Apocalypse.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 1, 2004)

Mystique,
Destiniy,
Rogue,
Blob,
Avalanche,
Pyro

the Brotherhood at those times.
`current`s got nothing to do with that. In the main series Pyro even died of the legacy virus by now.
About time...


----------



## Calinon (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow, you hit on a mutant I don't remember... I can't for the life of me remember Destiny.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 2, 2004)

She was an older woman (think granny), that  was a precog and treated Mystique as her adopted daughter.  Much as the relationship between Mystique and Rogue at this time.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 2, 2004)

Ah yes, now I recall... I think in the new cartoon she's blind.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Ah yes, now I recall... I think in the new cartoon she's blind.



That may be true for the comic as well, I'm not sure.


----------



## Keia (Jun 2, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> That may be true for the comic as well, I'm not sure.




Yeah, she was blind.  Also, for a while a splinter of the x-men were chasing down her diaries in which Destiny had predicted the future.  After the change in writers, it sort of fell by the wayside.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2004)

bad news and an explanation:

the update I promised isn't there yet and honestly my troubles aren't getting any better. I won't claim I don't have the time to post, it only takes a few minutes afterall, I simply find myself without the nerves or patience right now.
My semsester will end in six weeks and I will put the game on hold until then. Sorry folks but I'd rather do that than make more empty promises.


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2004)

Mini bump (Having just found it again)

Hope your semester is going well.  Good Luck!!

Keia


p.s. looking forward to playing Brandon again. . . .*sniff*


----------



## Radiant (Jul 22, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Mini bump (Having just found it again)
> 
> Hope your semester is going well.  Good Luck!!
> 
> ...




not too well to be honest. But thanks for asking 

*On the bright side the game is running again!!!

all players who are still here please give me a sign of life, either here or in the ingame thread as by tonight there should be an update for all players.*


----------



## Calinon (Jul 22, 2004)

I still have it in my personal folders... it's gonna take a while to remember what was happening.  Lotsa re-reading to do


----------



## Mimic (Jul 22, 2004)

Here as well.


----------



## Keia (Jul 22, 2004)

What?!?   When did all these other people show up?  I thought I was the only one here .

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Jul 22, 2004)

wow that was fast. Welcome back people  

A few things up front: I originally planned to restart the game on monday since I will be gone Friday-Sunday. But somehow excuses for delays have a way of adding up so I decided to go with it right now. There will be a few more posts tonight before I leave. Hope the weekend will be enough time for all players to notice we're alive again and to catch up with the IG thread.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 22, 2004)

Here!


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 22, 2004)

One clueless would-be hero here as well..


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 23, 2004)

glad to see you back, and glad to be here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 23, 2004)

hey I ran out of time tonight, I will reply IC in the morning.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 23, 2004)

Yay!  I had a too good idea!  Don't have those too often.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 24, 2004)

Yay!  I am glad to see that this game is back!  I am looking forward to playing as Gemini once more.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 24, 2004)

Posted, obvoisoly, but I'm in the process of changing the color I used for Mistress Mind...  I'm not sure how Calinon and I went so long with using the same color but I don't mind changing...  I had wanted to try the light blue for sometime now so it's all good.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 25, 2004)

Radiant's back!!!  
Anime cons rule. Man do normal people look grey at the moment.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 29, 2004)

We still playing?


----------



## Keia (Jul 29, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> We still playing?




I think we're still playing.  Radiant started posting again but was going to be busy a couple a days.  

I'm looking forward to finally finding out if Prof X wants me to go find Angela for our tour. 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 30, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to finally finding out if Prof X wants me to go find Angela for our tour.




Yeah, I'm curious to see how if Alicia when be found by the group and rather or not Prof X can help her out or not. 

[MOD]Radiant, when you get a chance we do need a new OOC thread.   This one is too long.[/MOD]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 3, 2004)

Calinon, good job on playing that... I wasn't really sure what Alicia could really do on her end but I sure didn't want to do something that could be considered threatening…


----------



## Radiant (Aug 4, 2004)

> All that assumes something of course... that Radiant won't put us into combat with each other




kids, what do think of me?  
The fun part is that there are dozens of police cars just around the corner but I think we will skip that since it is about time to bring this group together.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 4, 2004)

Pbbbthhh!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Pbbbthhh!




I would be nice though...  Alicia could wake on the trip to the mansion on a DM's whim.   (I can't imagine Shar driving with an annoyed Mistress Mind in the passenger seat.)


----------



## Calinon (Aug 5, 2004)

I can't imagine it either.  Though at this point, I could imagine her driving along, dragging Mistress Mind alongside the car by her hair.


----------



## Hellzon (Aug 6, 2004)

*Attack of the obnoxious nerds!*

Heya!
You know, I didn't really have the nerve to ask you to NPC me for three months, but I do have the nerve to ask this... Can I please be let back in? (pwease pwease and all that groveling and stuff)

Thing is, if I could be NPC'd until 26/8, my ability to actually post regularly should improve rather greatly.

Please? (and stuff)


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 9, 2004)

Radiant,

Due to some serious RL issues, my time on the boards is about to be cut to nothing. I don't want to hold you guys back especially since you are getting a good head of steam built back up again. Thanks for the chance to play, it was fun while it lasted...


----------



## Radiant (Aug 12, 2004)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> Heya!
> You know, I didn't really have the nerve to ask you to NPC me for three months, but I do have the nerve to ask this... Can I please be let back in? (pwease pwease and all that groveling and stuff)
> 
> Thing is, if I could be NPC'd until 26/8, my ability to actually post regularly should improve rather greatly.
> ...




well, since Verbatim just left. Welcome back  
Now I just have to think of a way to get rid of all these dead weight NPCs we have assembled. 
Ah well there is allways Krakoa 

edit:
@Hellzon: now go get posting


----------



## Radiant (Aug 12, 2004)

and here it is: our first official oog thread (as this one is still the original recruiting thing). Had to stop the [ignore mod] mode at last and since we've grown so big.  

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1703296#post1703296


----------

